#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-28
<phillw> flexiondotorg: ping (Software center)
<flexiondotorg> Hi
<phillw> flexiondotorg: you involved with MATE?
<flexiondotorg> Yes
<flexiondotorg> MATE Desktop and Ubuntu MATE.
<phillw> There was a sudden burst of activity regarding software center, where MATE was mentioned. Can I give you a summary of the discussion for you guys to have a think of?
<flexiondotorg> Sure.
<phillw> LSC (Lubuntu Software Center) can be easily renamed to Light Software Center, or Mate Software Center.... Jorn told me it is just a couple of changes to have it renamed. It is GTK and works perfectly in the desktop ISO installer. As it is python, it is easily amended to any other team. With lubuntu heading to Qt, a new Software center is being written. MATE may want to have a look at it and are welcome to use it <cont>
<flexiondotorg> OK, thanks.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: <cont> About App Grid, it needs an Ubuntu One account that sometimes it kicks  you out, so it's buggy. Ubuntu MATE is considering adopt it as their own Software Centre and dropping USC which is, in my opinion, a mistake, because the guys in Canonical are also improving USC for the Ubuntu Touch market and the forthcoming Snappy packages.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: that comment is from the guy writing our software center. He is a good guy and it is worth listening to his research and views.
<flexiondotorg> OK, so Ubuntu MATE is not adopting a software center as such.
<flexiondotorg> We've removed USC from the default install.
<flexiondotorg> I've create a Welcome app, which includes a highly currated (and very small) selection of application that can be installed via a single click.
<flexiondotorg> So stuff like gimp, blender, inkscape, etc.
<flexiondotorg> In Welcome there is the option to install a "software centre".
<phillw> flexiondotorg: the only bug in LSC is the building of the data base when using the alternate installer (which you do not use). Other than that, it works fine and you can tweak it to suit MATE
<flexiondotorg> USC and AppGrid are both in there, along with Synaptic for advanced users.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I did look at it.
<flexiondotorg> I didn't have the time to take on a forking a software center last cycle.
<flexiondotorg> It is something I might consider for 16.04.
<flexiondotorg> Is the current master for LSC upto to with all pending changes/merges?
<phillw> okies, I just wanted you to know that a rename is quite easy and the current babysitter was the one who mentioned that it was an easy tweak to fork it off.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Thanks for passing that along.
<phillw> LSC's author left due to RL time contraints. I found / volunteered Jorn to babysit it and look at any bug fixes... Thankfully, it does not need any other than the issue with alternate installer which would be major re-write so we are sticking with the work around.
<flexiondotorg> The work around being?
<phillw> it's only fair to pass that on, as Jorn is thinking of using some of the ideas from MATE in the LXQt version :)
<flexiondotorg> And what is special about the alternate build?
<flexiondotorg> phillw, You mean a Welcome type thing in lubuntu-next? :-)
<phillw> flexiondotorg: it does not require ubiquity. Ubiquity requires more RAM than lubuntu requires to run.
<phillw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-software-center/+bug/1467517
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1467517 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "LSC can only 'see' installed applications - Work around released." [Low,Won't fix]
<phillw> thank you ubot :)
<flexiondotorg> OK, understood. Thanks.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: it is also our last line of protection to keep a CD sized ISO for the older computers that we are forsworn to support.
<phillw> as you use desktop installer, this bug would not affect you.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: also, how did you get the donation page bit set up and passed by Canonical? It is something we may consider again as in the past it was not possible
<flexiondotorg> phillw, It is pre-existing from when Ubuntu MATE was not official.
<phillw> ah, so it snook in... you have had no comments from adoption team about it?
<flexiondotorg> No.
<phillw> wonderful... I've just asked vikingredwolf to join
<vikingredwolf> o/
<vikingredwolf> O.o
<phillw> vikingredwolf: (15:41:02) phillw: flexiondotorg: also, how did you get the donation page bit set up and passed by Canonical? It is something we may consider again as in the past it was not possible
<phillw> (15:41:52) flexiondotorg: phillw, It is pre-existing from when Ubuntu MATE was not official.
<phillw> (15:42:37) phillw: ah, so it snook in... you have had no comments from adoption team about it?
<phillw> (15:43:00) flexiondotorg: No.
<flexiondotorg> The thing is. The Raspberry Pi 2 build of Ubuntu MATE is by far the most popular.
<flexiondotorg> More downloads that all other archs put together.
<vikingredwolf> amazing, I was looking at it 5 minutes ago
<phillw> vikingredwolf: we were discussing them using LSC GTK as a fork
<flexiondotorg> About 1,100 downloads per day.
<vikingredwolf> yes
<flexiondotorg> Which is costing hundreds of $ per month.
<flexiondotorg> vikingredwolf, Yo
<phillw> flexiondotorg: why costing?
<flexiondotorg> Saw you in the #ubuntu-mate backlog earlier :-)
<vikingredwolf> I was about to create a new page for that, of course preparing as a template, but digging into PayPal settings
<vikingredwolf> and o/ flexiondotorg :)
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Because it is not an "official" flavour.
<vikingredwolf> yes, I think the MATE are doing a great job
<flexiondotorg> flexiondotorg, I build that image myself.
<flexiondotorg> vikingredwolf, Thanks for the kind words.
<flexiondotorg> I'm really keen to see LXDE transformed to LXQt
<phillw> flexiondotorg: you are new... so you do not know of http://phillw.net/isos/
<vikingredwolf> :) it's looking nice
<vikingredwolf> but still a bit of work to do
<phillw> it has a 100 MB/s backbone and is not billed for traffic, should you like an account on it.
<vikingredwolf> flexiondotorg, I was looking for you to ask why gnome-main-menu is crashing, but your team mates convinced me to use Mint's one
<flexiondotorg> phillw, How much bandwidth can that site sustain?
<flexiondotorg> Because I'm push 20TB per month right now.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: 100 Mb/s
<phillw> no data cap
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Where are you getting that?
<phillw> OVH
<flexiondotorg> vikingredwolf, I've just pushed patched to Debian for gnome-main-menu earlier today.
<flexiondotorg> vikingredwolf, Will sync with Ubuntu 15.10 when it hits unstable.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, OVH are capped at 10TB.
<vikingredwolf> flexiondotorg, nice!! I really love that launcher
<phillw> flexiondotorg: not mine :) I have a legacy server. There was a time when we paid for extra data, but it was scrapped.... :D
<flexiondotorg> vikingredwolf, Here is the test build with patches - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/+archive/ubuntu/crazy-mate/+packages
<vikingredwolf> "crazy" LOL
 * vikingredwolf is installing now...
<phillw> flexiondotorg: so, if you'd like a mirror let me know. It takes a few minutes to set up as I have to tell SEL to allow httpd access to your /home/mate area :)
<vikingredwolf> now I only have to convince you to add a "hide menu" feature to Caja, but I'm sure people already asked about that
<flexiondotorg> vikingredwolf, Patches welcome ;-)
<vikingredwolf> :)
<phillw> flexiondotorg say yes.....
<vikingredwolf> omg, it works!
<phillw> vikingredwolf: what else would you expect? :D
<vikingredwolf> ^.^
<phillw> flexiondotorg: have the release team sorted out the stalled cron job for the daily builds yet?
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Err, no idea.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: okies.. I asked w x l to chase it up, as since B2 came out it has not done any rebuilds. (Oh, and for the record in case you were not aware, I'm persona non gratis on that area after my fall out with them and resigning my ubuntu membership)
<phillw> flexiondotorg: would you like the mirror setting up?
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I'll follow up on builds.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, No mirror required just now. But thanks for the offer and I'll bear it in mind for the future.
<flexiondotorg> Why did you resign your memebership?
<phillw> Ermmm.... I call a spade a spade, an idiot an idiot and berate someone who was tasked with a job and fails to even attempt it.
<flexiondotorg> And regarding LXQt, I ran it far a month when 0.7 was released on Arch Linux. I even helped with some of the LXQt packaging on Arch and voted for the LXQt maintainer to join the Arch Linux TUs :-)
<phillw> Evidently, this is not allowed
<flexiondotorg> Just check the daily isos.
<flexiondotorg> Ubuntu MATE and Xubuntu have builds from today. Lubuntus most recent is from yesterday.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: good, that means they fixed it :D
#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-29
<tsimonq2> wxl: I am getting a consistent bug with all of the Trusty daily images, bug 1417918
<ubot93> bug 1417918 in pkgsel (Ubuntu) "installation step failed - Select and install software" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417918
<tsimonq2> wxl: Please take note of that
<ianorlin> bug 1496293
<ubot93> bug 1496293 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/software-properties-gtk:UnboundLocalError:_on_error:on_error:raise_exception:_inline_callbacks:_run_transaction_helper:_next:on_error:<lambda>:_on_error" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496293
<phillw> wxl: Just had confirmation from Julien that 15.10 desktop ISO will be DVD size. Alternate will remain CD sized.
<tsimonq2> nice to know
#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-30
<tsimonq2> wxl: I am getting a consistent bug with all of the Trusty daily images, bug 1417918
<ubot93> bug 1417918 in pkgsel (Ubuntu) "installation step failed - Select and install software" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417918
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-01
<ianorlin> tsimonq2: I would worry more about wily right now
<wxl> cc check in with lubuntu team at 1730 UTC (about 30 mins) at #ubuntu-meeting. feel free to join
<phillw> wxl: good timing from Julien :D
<phillw> flexiondotorg: ping
<dkessel> wxl: I read there is a new lubuntu development mailing list. Where can I find that?
<wxl> have to finish putting it together dkessel :)
<dkessel> Also, where can one find up-to-date lxqt lubuntu images?
<wxl> so far nothing yet
<wxl> afaik gilir doesn't have them autoupdate
<wxl> so we'd have to bug him
<wxl> you can always email lubuntu-qa and cc gilir@ubuntu.com XD
<ianorlin> dkessel: there really aren't but you can get mini from cdimage install software-properties-common and then add ppa and install stuff
<wxl> but that doesn't include all the apps and such tho right ianorlin ?
<ianorlin> no it does not
<dkessel> too bad
<ianorlin> you can also try to find bugs in qpdfview, qupzilla, juffed and other pure Qt stuff
<phillw> iirc, he makes them as and when there is sufficient change (read 'he has had the time to re-seed the ISO build') and posts them up. He said that he cannot do an installer ISO due to s slew of dependancies on KDE which was alluded to on the CC meeting which I trust wxl will have onto a wiki page before the day is done, so others ace read it.
<Unit193> wxl: He install a meta, or have package lists?
<ianorlin> there are some meta packages
<phillw> ianorlin: Julien has also given guidelines for reporting LXQt bugs... We await them appearing onto a wiki page :)
<wxl> package lists i think
<ianorlin> yes I read those
<wxl> for ubuntu-next
<dkessel> It would really help to get the list of those dependency problems if that is what blocks creating an installer image
<phillw> dkessel: he has a finite amount of time, and 15.10 is due soon :) At the beginning of the cycle he was hoping to have some more free time come October (not just due to 15.10 being out).
<phillw> wxl: so, no luck on a new wiki guy?
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-02
<phillw> ooh, another shiny new kernel :D
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-03
<tsimonq2> phillw: What do you mean?
<tsimonq2> phillw: What kernel this time?
<tsimonq2> phillw: -14?
<phillw> yes
<tsimonq2> yay
<tsimonq2> phillw: I will upgrade when I go back to my mom's tonight
<tsimonq2> phillw!
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-03
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: hardinfo (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1.4ubuntu1 => 0.5.1-1.4ubuntu2] (lubuntu)
<tsimonq2> ooh ooh ooh you see hardinfo, wxl?
<tsimonq2> notice here
<wxl> um
<wxl> no
<wxl> weird
<wxl> i don';t think i have an ignore that would prohibit that
<tsimonq2> 7:29:06 AM my time
<wxl> of course my ignore list is freaking huge
<tsimonq2> for notices, it might be important to pipe them somewhere so you can read them when you get online
<wxl> so that would have been uhhh like 4:29
<wxl> so yeeeah i totally see that :/
<wxl> ah yes i see it now
<wxl> along with synaptic
<lynorian> ouch broadcom without eithernet
<lynorian> oops thought this was -offtopic
<wxl> tsimonq2: you see that thing on lubuntu-devel-notifications?
<tsimonq2> wxl: what specifically?
<wxl> tsimonq2: well it was to -owner, technically. looks like it was from debian. you should make sure that such mails always pass through to the list
<tsimonq2> wxl: I intentionally did that
<wxl> oh k tsimonq2
<wxl> tsimonq2: another one
<tsimonq2> wxl: which I also accepted
<wxl> tsimonq2: did you permanently accept so that we don't have to do so in the future?
<tsimonq2> wxl: these don't send to owner, they go in the moderation queue...
<tsimonq2> wxl: I did
<wxl> good job :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm keeping an eye on this ;)
<wxl> tsimonq2: thx for that
<tsimonq2> wxl: so I know Debian provides notifications when a package happens to migrate places or anything related
<tsimonq2> wxl: Launchpad doesn't do that
<wxl> neat
<tsimonq2> wxl: so I'm going to code it myself :P
<wxl> ooooooh
<wxl> people will like that
<tsimonq2> ik :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: with me doing more and more packaging in Kubuntu and Lubuntu land, it might be wise to drag some documentation folks along so they can make documentation for us :P
<wxl> well we don't HAVE any documentation folks :(
<wxl> maybe we can coerce valorie
<tsimonq2> yeah lol
<tsimonq2> poor lubuntu packageset, no uploaders :( http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/yakkety/lubuntu
<wxl> yeah we'll fix that
<wxl> s/funny/unicode/
<wxl> certainly not funny for his locale
<tsimonq2> wxl: should we try to convice Julien to get ~lubuntu-dev upload access then add us? :P
<wxl> ooops
<wxl> well, certainly the first part
<Unit193> He's MOTU, superset.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-04
<tsimonq2> Unit193: I heard some packagesets have things in main?
<sudodus> o/ tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> sudodus: hi :)
<tsimonq2> sudodus: sorry I'm late from our planned time, this is when I wake up in the morning
<tsimonq2> sudodus: around?
<sudodus> Yes, I see you now :-)
<tsimonq2> so what do you have done in Git?
<tsimonq2> have you done anything since our last little meeting?
<sudodus> yes, some minor things are uploaded. The unstable ppa contains mkusb 11.0.8
<sudodus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb/v11
<tsimonq2> ok cool
<tsimonq2> I don't remember if I fully set up the stable PPA
<tsimonq2> this is why I wanted to meet again, I don't remember what you know :)
<sudodus> and there is an unofficial version of mkusb-nox, that I'm working on, that can create USB boot drives of Windows 7-10
<tsimonq2> ok
<sudodus> I am still uploading directly to the PPA, not yet via github
<tsimonq2> sudodus: so I assume that the Debian package removed that little blob that made it unacceptable to go into Debian?
<tsimonq2> I mean, did you remove it?
<tsimonq2> I thought I heard something about that
<sudodus> do you mean usb-pack-efi?
<tsimonq2> maybe, please explain
<sudodus> It is a separate package now.
<sudodus> usb-pack-efi was originally uploaded by Andre Rodovalho, and helps creating drives, that can boot in UEFI mode, even with Ubuntu family 32-bit iso files.
<tsimonq2> and you have made sure that it will absolutely 100% work without it?
<tsimonq2> (if people don't want it)
<sudodus> It is possible to create drives that boot in BIOS mode and UEFI mode from 64-bit iso files *without* usb-pack-efi.
<tsimonq2> ok, and you've properly made people aware of that when using mkusb?
<sudodus> See this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb/persistent#A2._Using_data_from_the_source_iso_file
<sudodus> what do you mean properly?
<tsimonq2> I'm thinking about some way of implementing a notice like, "usb-pack-ufi not detected" and explaining hy
<tsimonq2> *why
<sudodus> There is a pop up window, where you can select usb-pack-efi (if it is installed). You can select to use it or not use it.
<tsimonq2> ok cool
<tsimonq2> have you fully tested this on Debian?
<sudodus> Please run mkusb (to create a persistent live drive) and try with and without usb-pack-efi!
<sudodus> When making standard live-only drives, usb-pack-efi is not used at all
<tsimonq2> ok good
<sudodus> Yes, I think so - in Debian Jessie
<tsimonq2> what about Sid and Stretch?
<tsimonq2> because that's where they will go
<tsimonq2> sudodus: after this I'll take one more look and go hunt down some victims...I MEAN DDs to upload ;) XD
<tsimonq2> sudodus: then once that's done, it'll sync down to Ubuntu, and if anybody yells I'll be there :P
<sudodus> years ago I tested in Wheezy. I have not tested in any other version. I remember that it took time until it worked in Jessie - during the early stages things were weird (compared to Ubuntu), but getting closer to release things were getting nice. (I did some fixes for persistence, the functionality for live-only drives is very straight-forward and works in many linux distros).
<tsimonq2> also since it says "works in Ubuntu" in some spots, once you've tested it, you should make sure that those spots are updated to include Debian
<sudodus> Yes, I agree, it should be validated for both Ubuntu and Debian.
<sudodus> Do you mean in the documentation - which documentation?
<tsimonq2> aren't there some parts of the program that say that?
<tsimonq2> I remember hearing the DD I was talking to saying something like that
<sudodus> Do you mean in the scripts mkusb and mkusb-nox themselves. That is easy to check :-)
<sudodus> What is DD?
<tsimonq2> yup, that's what I'm talking about :)
<tsimonq2> Debian Developer, they have upload access to the Debian archive
<sudodus> We'll try to keep the Debian Developers happy.
<tsimonq2> yep ;)
<tsimonq2> so you say you've done no releasing in GitHub. have you committed at all?
<sudodus> I grepped the script files, and yes, there is a home-work to do, to modify the text strings mentioning Ubuntu to include Debian
<sudodus> I did it once, right after our first meeting, but after that I have been waiting for you
<tsimonq2> ok, but in order for me to package mkusb in a good way, ideally you'd git tag when you release
<tsimonq2> what's been the changelog since we last spoke? :)
<sudodus> The strict changelog file is a short version of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb/v11
<sudodus> mkusb (11.0.8-1ubuntu1) xenial; urgency=medium
<sudodus>   * bug-fix: default isdisplay=0 (alias default 'OK')
<sudodus>  -- Nio Wiklund <nio.wiklund@gmail.com>  Thu, 22 Sep 2016 06:42:34 +0200
<sudodus> mkusb (11.0.7-1ubuntu1) xenial; urgency=medium
<sudodus>   * fixes for Fedora 24 and openSUSE 42.1
<sudodus>  -- Nio Wiklund <nio.wiklund@gmail.com>  Wed, 21 Sep 2016 10:04:42 +0200
<sudodus> mkusb (11.0.5-1ubuntu1) xenial; urgency=medium
<sudodus>   * fix to manage 'flash cards' seen as /dev/mmcblk0, /dev/mmcblk1
<sudodus>   * function select_source_as_user runs 'as user' not 'as root'
<sudodus>  -- Nio Wiklund <nio.wiklund@gmail.com>  Wed, 21 Sep 2016 06:41:01 +0200
<sudodus> mkusb (11.0.2-1ubuntu1) xenial; urgency=medium
<sudodus>   * The security upgrade action can be modified (persistent live)
<sudodus>   * 'Download and install automatically' ---> 'Display immediately'
<sudodus>  -- Nio Wiklund <nio.wiklund@gmail.com>  Sat, 03 Sep 2016 20:34:48 +0200
<sudodus> mkusb (11.0.1-1ubuntu1) xenial; urgency=medium
<sudodus>   * function get_usb_pack_efi created
<sudodus>  -- Nio Wiklund <nio.wiklund@gmail.com>  Tue, 26 Jul 2016 18:26:03 +0200
<sudodus> mkusb (11.0.0-1ubuntu12) xenial; urgency=medium
<sudodus>   * improved the script and removed man-page for usb-pack-efi
<sudodus>  -- Nio Wiklund <nio.wiklund@gmail.com>  Tue, 26 Jul 2016 04:16:11 +0200
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> sudodus: if you let me know when you've tested on Debian Sid and Stretch, I'll poke the DDs then :)
<tsimonq2> but otherwise seems good to me
<sudodus> OK. If there are problems (which I suspect), it will take time, because I'm unusually busy this week. Next week there should be more time for this task.
<tsimonq2> ok, thanks sudodus! :)
<tsimonq2> I have to go now, gotta get ready for school
<tsimonq2> sudodus: if you have anything else to discuss, don't hesitate to shoot me an email :)
<tsimonq2> o/
<sudodus> Ok, nice to have this chat. Good bye :-)
<tsimonq2> wxl: see the logs for my convo with Nio this morning
<wxl> tsimonq2: tl;dr what's the point?
<tsimonq2> wxl: one more tweak on Nio's side before mkusb gets into Debian
<wxl> nice
<tsimonq2> wxl: accept invite pls
<wxl> huh?
<tsimonq2> wxl: for lubuntu-devel-notifications
<wxl> aren't you admin? i'm slammed at work?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I can't directly subscribe users
<wxl> ?
<wxl> then how am i supposed to do it? XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: confirm
<wxl> i'm confused
<tsimonq2> THERE ya go
<wxl> um so where's my password?
<tsimonq2> wxl: um so I'll forward it to you. go do work stuff. :P
<wxl> nevermind i'll ask for a remidner
<wxl> tsimonq2: make sure to announce to list and blog and such
<tsimonq2> wxl: once I get everything rolling
<tsimonq2> wxl: it's still a WIP
<wxl> kk
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-05
<tsimonq2> wxl, redwolf: please change tsimonq2@lubuntu.me to point to simon@tsimonq2.net instead of sqawesome99@gmail.com
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-06
<serard> hello
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-08
<magemore> how to install last lxde? is there any package source?
<magemore> lxqt i mean
<tsimonq2> magemore: sudo apt install lxqt-core sddm
<tsimonq2> magemore: do that on an Ubuntu Server image
<magemore> haven't seen it... installing lxqt-metapackage how lxqt-core different from metapackage?
<tsimonq2> magemore: lxqt-metapackage is NOT supported. do NOT use it
<magemore> thanks. i also added ppa lubuntu-daily. i will try core on clean virtual box now
<tsimonq2> magemore: do NOT add that PPA either
<tsimonq2> magemore: just a fresh Yakkety install
<wxl> looks like final images are building http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/368/builds
<wxl> omfg https://imgur.com/gallery/YUNgz
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
<tsimonq2> wxl: not final images yet
<tsimonq2> wxl: just WIP images I hear
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-09
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: alsamixergui (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.9.0rc2-1-9.1 => 0.9.0rc2-1-9.2] (lubuntu) (sync)
<tsimonq2> !info hardinfo
<ubot93> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.4ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 210 kB, installed size 468 kB
<tsimonq2> wxl: more progress on getting mkusb in Debian
<tsimonq2> wxl: it *should* *theoretically* be ready to upload
<tsimonq2> !info desktop-file-utils
<ubot93> desktop-file-utils (source: desktop-file-utils): Utilities for .desktop files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.23-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 49 kB, installed size 217 kB
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-02
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @wxl23: Did you see? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/3.0.2-4
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> FINALLY FIXED THE ABIWORD FLICKERING
<lubot10> <wxl23> Yay 😐
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_836.mp4
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Also, gdebi is ported away from gksu (to polkit) and it works fine
<genii> The default screensaver on lubuntu-next is weird. Looked over at my netbook and it has an Atari logo on it
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> But Atari is nice :)
<genii> Hah
<genii> In other news, i get no password prompt when trying to connect to a wifi network from the liveusb
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> I could with my router
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Do all wifi networks fail?
<lubot10> <Schyken> @genii, Ah, same here on a couple laptops.
<genii> Open network succeeds, but WEP/WPA fails silently with no password promp. wpasupplicant is installed
<genii> I have my normal router here with WPA2, set up a test one for this and tried WPA/WPA2, and WEP with 64 and 128 bits
<genii> s/test/second test
<genii> Also cannot edit connections
<genii> Actually, more accurately, I can remove them, but not add any or edit one that already exists
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-03
<lubot10> oMarceloVentura was added by: oMarceloVentura
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @oMarceloVentura, Welcome!
<lubot10> <oMarceloVentura> @tsimonq2, Thanks! 😄
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> Whoops
<genii> Artful install, "Detecting file systems... 100%" stuck there an hour now
<tsimonq2> LXDE or LXQt?
<genii> Lubuntu-Next
<tsimonq2> Hm, could you please report a bug against ubiquity?
<genii> Will do
<genii> tsimonq2: Reported as bug 1721114
<ubot93> Bug 1721114 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu-Next 17.10 install stalls, 'Detecting file systems... 100%'" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721114
<tsimonq2> genii: ack
<tsimonq2> Passed on.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Could you see if Kubuntu is experiencing this bug as well? ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<wxl> for that matter is lubuntu regular expericing it? or is this a qt issue?
<tsimonq2> That too.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I just know that if Kubuntu is experiencing it too, it's a frontend problem.
<tsimonq2> (well, if ONLY Kubuntu is experiencing it too)
<wxl> tsimonq2: or it means EVERYONE's experiencing it :)
<wxl> that ^
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<tsimonq2> Nice catch regardless genii :)
 * wxl rewards genii with a barrel of coffee
<tsimonq2> :D
<wxl> btw tsimonq2 planning on havnig a new machine at work soon with lots of RAMz so hopefuilly i'll be able to do a bit more testing stuff
<tsimonq2> ooooh cool
<tsimonq2> wxl: I just recently bought a computer off of a guy with pretty decent specs that I plan on using for a server
<wxl> tsimonq2: oh? you gonna use that to run all your vms on headless and remote connect to them?
<tsimonq2> I'll offload at minimum my local archive mirror and my local Launchpad instance among other things.
<tsimonq2> wxl: That's certainly a possibility.
<wxl> that'd be cool cuz then they'd be accessible anywhere
<wxl> plus you can run your own mastodon instance
 * wxl ducks
 * tsimonq2 swings
<tsimonq2> wxl: Nah I think this might just be for over the LAN, we'll have to see about it being public...
<wxl> that's cool too
<tsimonq2> I'm seriously at 10 GB of RAM at idle even with LXQt with all the stuff I run in the background, wxl
<tsimonq2> I'm constantly up to something XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: nice. i'm aiming for 32GB
<tsimonq2> Cool cool
<tsimonq2> wxl: cyphermox (hi) says it's also a regression on LXDE Lubuntu
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, *cough cough*
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, .__.
<wxl> tsimonq2: then isn't that a global ubiquity problem?
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: Is it? :)
 * tsimonq2 doesn't know
<wxl> well i mean the only thing that makes lxqt/kubuntu unique is qt. if lxde is affected, then it's nto qt, and then it should be global
<wxl> UNLESS it somehow has to do with some unique setting of lubuntu
<tsimonq2> Hm, idk.
<wxl> i think maybe it would be a nice thing to drum up a document at some point describing the unique special additions that lubuntu brings to the table, including the stuff affecting ubiquity, d-i, themes, default settings, etc.
<tsimonq2> Here's the thing, I don't know all of that myself yet. :P
<wxl> right. but if we start documenting it, i think it will help us figure it out
<tsimonq2> Sure
<wxl> the installers are still a bit of a mystery to me
<tsimonq2> Same here
<wxl> maybe drum up a draft with an outline and encourage the list to fill it out
<wxl> i know redwolf can help with it
<tsimonq2> Adding to my week-long TODO list :P
<wxl> :)
<genii> wxl: Heh, thanks for the coffee!
<wxl> genii: thank YOU
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: did not have that issue on the beta
<genii> As a sidenote, had to install apport before ubuntu-bug would run
<acheronuk> genii: was this on install from the Try/Install screen? or via the icon in a live session? or same on both?
<genii> From the Try/Install
 * acheronuk tries kubuntu's daily iso
<acheronuk> only on a VM though...
<genii> I tried on my Acer D260 notebook, 64 bit install from a liveusb to another USB ( 128G )
<acheronuk> For what it's worth, Kubuntu daily seems to be installing ok in Virtualbox
<genii> acheronuk: Lubuntu-Next also went through the entire install, had a bar on the bottom the entire time about the "finding file systems". At the end of the install won't complete and ask you to take out media and hit Enter
<acheronuk> genii: kubuntu completed ok
<genii> It's still sitting there tauntingly with a white heart in a a circle on a blue field
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-05
<fbaumanis> Good morning!
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @fbaumanis, Morning!
<fbaumanis> I just wanted to ask how i can join the Lubuntu QA team. I already joined the Lubuntu-QA group in Launchpad (waiting for approval). Should i contact an admin as well?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-06
<cyphermox> howdy
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: who is release team for Lubuntu?
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Us :)
<cyphermox> I really mean *release* team, or release manager. Usually it was gilir, which I guess is why he was marked as a reviewer for your slideshow MP
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> You can head to @tsimonq2
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> gilir is the boss, the coordinator of the entire distro. That's why I marked him as a reviewer
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @cyphermox, I'm the "Release Manager" but gilir is the development team lead and wxl is the QA head. All of us wear Release Team hats
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> (this is a bridge to Telegram, fwiw)
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> With my Release Manager hat I sign off but gilir is a bit busy
<cyphermox> ok, can you set that MP to approved then?
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Oh wait, ara you the owner of the original branch?
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @cyphermox, Sure, when I get the chance
<cyphermox> VikingRedwolf: I'm in the team, via ~ubuntu-core-dev
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> a
<cyphermox> I do need to review a few other MPs today and merge stuff since we're past the translation deadline
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> indeed
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> I'm asking for this revision and  I'm afraid we're UI freeze for a while
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> I'm the artwork guy
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> I can change the reviewer to be @tsimonq2  if you need
<redwolf> cyphermox, I changed gilir for me, because I can't remove reviewers, but added tsimonq2
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @cyphermox, I'm not a Core Developer (yet),  what would it take to be added to the team so I can merge things in the future? Gilir is a member...
<lubot10> <Luiz Cláudio> Hello guys.
<lubot10> I'm testing Lubuntu-Next on Virtual Box.
<lubot10> 1) Installation was easy and no problems.
<lubot10> 2) Lubuntu Next starts with 250 Mb of memory.
<lubot10> 3) I installed some programs and also Theme and Numix icons.
<lubot10> I'm really enjoying it
<lubot10> <Luiz Cláudio> (Photo, 800x600) https://i.imgur.com/6PRPCDr.jpg
<lubot10> <Luiz Cláudio> (Photo, 800x600) https://i.imgur.com/hOFz25Y.jpg
<lubot10> <Luiz Cláudio> Desktop Lubuntu Next + Numix
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Glad to hear :D
<lubot10> Looks great!
<lubot10> <Luiz Cláudio> Hello Simon,
<lubot10> Lubuntu Next is great, running fine, with no bugs.
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> 👍
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-07
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Present!
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> .__.
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Do you have news from cyphermox?
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Nope
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> You just pinged him ;)
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-08
<cyphermox> working on it, translations mangling always takes a while
<tsimonq2> ack cyphermox, thank you!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-01
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey @danieus!
<lubot> <danieus> @tsimonq2 [Hey @danieus!], Hey dude
<guiverc> I really like the look of the lubuntu installer (calameres?)  -- installing 18.10 daily testcase now; it was very neat, easy to understand info, & great to use ... well done
<wxl[m]> guiverc: tell Kubuntu that as they have been considering the switch
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA55d18421b294: finally got installation working] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA55d18421b294
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA1f86d9b65515: resolve libc depend] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA1f86d9b65515
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAe8ccbdbe95fd: trojita.install doesn't need dh-exec] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAe8ccbdbe95fd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA695f2ff658e4: override no manpage— all they have is a docbook] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA695f2ff658e4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAbc7011d25a2d: support html test] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAbc7011d25a2d
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> @lynorian [<lynorian> @ZebedeeBoss what sites?], Full install this morning - nVidia drivers instaled from the PPA - Falkon working ok. No crashes... yet - will report if any happen
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAfe45d58bad4c: update checklist] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAfe45d58bad4c
<wxl> trojita up for testing at https://launchpad.net/~wxl/+archive/ubuntu/testy-testy — it's at least a solid rough draft if not a finished product
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl trojita wouldn't install. There are 4 missing dependencies. Is there another ppa to add?
<wxl[m]> @kc2bez no. What 4?
<lubot> <kc2bez> libgpg-error, libgpgme, libgpgmepp,libmimetic
<wxl[m]> Can you give me the full output?
<wxl[m]> Oh nevermind I see the problem
<wxl[m]> Sigh
<wxl[m]> I'll try to fix it in the am
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sorry was AFK. Let me know if you need anything.
<lubot> MttCastelli was added by: MttCastelli
<lubot> <MttCastelli> Hi all, I updated to cosmic my lubuntu vm and had this at boot:
<lubot> <MttCastelli> cryptsetup waiting for encrypted source device /swapfile
<lubot> <MttCastelli> if I type exit at the end I'm able to login
<lubot> <MttCastelli> than:
<lubot> <MttCastelli> root@mini:~# update-initramfs -u ... update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.18.0-7-generic ... cryptsetup: WARNING: Option 'size' missing in crypttab for plain dm-crypt ...     mapping cryptswap1. Please read /usr/share/doc/cryptsetup/README.initramfs and ...     add the correct 'size' option to your crypttab(5). ... cryp
<lubot> tsetup: ERROR: Couldn't resolve device /swapfile ... cryptsetup: WARNING: Resume target cryptswap1 uses a key file
<lubot> Dave was added by: Dave
<lubot> <Dave> Hi all! I just tried to install 18.10 beta and got the following error:
<lubot> <Dave> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/Bp043WC.jpg
<lubot> <Dave> Can anyone help me out with this? I first booted into the live system and started Installation from there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Dave [Can anyone help me out with this? I first booted into the live system and starte …], My first guess is a disk error.
<lubot> <Dave> I bought this SSD at the weekend
<lubot> <Dave> So it's not impossible
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, I'm not quite sure on this one.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> File a bug against calamares-settings-ubuntu?
<lubot> <Dave> I will try to check it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAbc1cde84e401: fixed depends] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAbc1cde84e401
<wxl> new trojita on the way
<wxl> however, i just discovered the debian lxqt team actually packaged it
<wxl> so i may be doing some major revisions
<wxl> so while i was poking at my ppa i noticed i have a fix for a bug in indicators in lxpanel for 18.04. someone want to test this since the OP seems to have fallen off the map? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1769438
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1769438 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin suggests deprecated package" [Medium, Triaged]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA648b9435102f: missed one] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA648b9435102f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAc474085d6c46: updated for debian packaging] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAc474085d6c46
<wxl> you'll see i missed one
<wxl> one more (ppa3) coming down the pike
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ⭐️ wxl!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE08c350dadd8b: DSC file for 3.0.4-2build1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE08c350dadd8b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE0c8f9f0c0890: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.4-2build1 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE0c8f9f0c0890
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE1f02051ab2ca: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE1f02051ab2ca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEfdc1ffb3f8bf: x264: drop <148 build support and fix 10bit support] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEfdc1ffb3f8bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEa1210f01973b: Import patches-applied version 3.0.4-2build1 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEa1210f01973b
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi, I just tested today daily. Almost all of the icons of LXQT configuration have changed, almost all are the same, a "gear". Same icon have all the exito options: shutdown, reset, etc..
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [Hi, I just tested today daily. Almost all of the icons of LXQT configuration hav …], Well crap!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uh oh
<wxl> what happened? :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> what happened? :(], Read up :P
<wxl> i did
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl issues with the icons.
<wxl> yes but how?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'm not sure yet...
<wxl> maybe look at the build logs diff the isntalled packages
<wxl> > Installing GNOME Games installed a ton of dependencies:-
 * wxl facepalms
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lubuntu_bot [*wxl: facepalms*], Saw the same thing...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Was just about to come here and see if you mentioned it XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Just read the same.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, he means the best, so let's take it for what it is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He makes a good point about a transitional screen between logging in and getting the full desktop but I don't have the energy to argue with agaida on how distro-specific that would be so tag, you're it wxl XD
<wxl> don't care enough :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> At "Create locale - 38%, the installer seemed stuck. ... That's because we install all the common langpacks on the live ISO and don't bother to remove them in the install. We have a task for it.
<wxl> the comment i made had nothing to do with the validity of anything he brought up
<wxl> it's more like a "missing the point" kind of thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, but he still does make some valid points.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I noticed the calemares 32bit doesn't have the erase disk option too. I think there is a bug iirc.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uhh wat? :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will dig it up. Standby.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Bug 1790094
<lubot> <tsimonq2> COUGH ubot93
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bug 1790094 bug 1790094
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bueller? :)
<tsimonq2> Bug 1790094
<ubot93> Bug 1790094 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Calamares installer - 'Erase disk' option is not available" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1790094
<wxl> except this is amd64
<wxl> not tagged with lubuntu or lubuntu packages team :(
<wxl> and we weren't even subscribed to bug mail ugh
<lubot> <kc2bez> Missed the amd64  bit. I can confirm on 32 bit. I will submit a bug if you like.
<wxl> the question is what state is the disk in ahead of time
<lubot> <kc2bez> I haven't noticed it on 64bit installs.
<wxl> and also as i asked, if there's no empty disk..... what is there?
<lubot> <kc2bez> 2 ext4 partitions.
<lubot> <kc2bez> And a swap partition.
<wxl> so what options did it give you?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Replace partition. Install alongside. And manual partitioning.
<wxl> strange
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah. The kernel version seems off on the bug report.
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2PjkVDqkxC/ << diff -u <(wget --quiet -O - cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20180930/cosmic-desktop-amd64.manifest) <(wget --quiet -O - cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20181001/cosmic-desktop-amd64.manifest)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can try again with a new daily.
<wxl> i don't see much that's changed unless colord is a thing????
<wxl> or did the change to the icons happen before 930's image?
<wxl> @kc2bez please do. there's probably some particular partitioning scheme that triggers it. perhaps when it's not simple.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will run through again.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> or did the change to the icons happen before 930's image?], I'm with the daily I downloaded today. Nice Plymouth btw
<wxl> @HMollerCl what's the last daily you had where it was good?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Sorry, restarting solved the issue
<wxl> um
<wxl> so is live messed up?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Nope, I believe I messed up after playing with it
<wxl> bash lesson of the day: history expansion rules (https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/History-Interaction.html#History-Interaction) 
<wxl> like if i wanted to with the above command, i could change from diffing the manifest to the list simply by doing:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I was playing with icons. Because of the dark icons bug report
<wxl> g^manifest^list^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have a dark audio icon in panel
<wxl> (or gs/manifest/list/ if you prefer a more standard look)
<wxl> ahhh
<wxl> ok phew
<wxl> well now you know how to look for changes between versions easily
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've seen some dark Bluetooth icon also
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes, thanks
<wxl> np :)
<wxl> btw the manifest is what you want to look at. generally the list is irrelevant as it's what's on the cd and it doesn't include all the packages, but instead includes the likes of /preseed/lubuntu.seed in lieu of all the stuff that makes up ubuntu
<wxl> s/ubuntu/lubuntu/
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Are we still going Firefox over Falcon?
<wxl> not settled for sure
<wxl> i have yet to see an actual report of falkon crashing, nor any information on which systems/sites it might be crashing on, so......
<wxl> on the other hand, lubuntu has always has a top 5 browser because people kind of depend on their browser having certain features and firefox may be a better choice qa-wise
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So I'm just going to make slides for both of them, then we can figure it out from there.
<wxl> i guess
<wxl> i'm really split about it
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I personally use Firefox, but I haven't had any issues with Falcon in testing.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl I have the same partitioning options. Could be my weird setup. Do you want me to try manually partitioning and then try again?
<wxl> @kc2bez let
<wxl> 's try it in a virtual machine where we can more readily play with things
<wxl> ?
<wxl> @TheWendyPower and that is the counter argument: that people can just install what they want. i mean, some people use chrome. like not chromium but chrome. ew.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower did you ever fix your diff?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So I just had my first partitioning issue. I have a Dell Latitude e6430. I pulled out the drive with Kubuntu on it and slapped in an old drive that had Windows 8 on it. Then I installed Lubuntu. I was given all of the partitioning options available. I went back to reinstall Lubuntu (Lubuntu already on that drive) the only option
<lubot>  it gave me was manual partitioning.
<wxl> i wonder if this isn't something we can't tweak
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl, no I've not fixed it. I started working on the slide show.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower do you have what you need to get it done?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl The slide show of fixing my 'git pull' changelog error?
<wxl> the latter
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Another note on the partitioning options. If I went into a partition editor, deleted everything on the hard drive and set up a new empty partition, then I also had erased the whole disk option along side manual partitioning installer.
<wxl> i guess i'll play with it some more and look at the options
<wxl> unless someone is feeling enterprising :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl if you want me to try something I can later. I will be AFK for a few hours. Taking the wife out for her birthday.
<wxl> yay!
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> the latter], I think so. I was getting frustrated, as this easy thing was kicking my bum. I need to go back and read the instructions with fresh eyes.
<wxl> tell her happy bday from the Lubuntu Team :)
<wxl> ok well ping me with what you need Wendy. we can figure it out :)
<wxl> i think if we can go through it in real time, that should help out
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Thanks @wxl!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Spanish group reached 100, woot!
<wxl> wow
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for all the work being done, y'all!
<wxl> ¡Qué bueno!
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> tell her happy bday from the Lubuntu Team :)], Thanks. I will let her know.
<wxl> maybe it has to do with extended partitions
<wxl> calamares doesn't support resizing them
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/926
<ubot93> Issue 926 in calamares/calamares "consider supporting disk erasing on efi systems" [Open]
<Wafficus> hey guys, how is everyone
<Wafficus> gonna do some research on that Python based bug for an hour
<wxl> howdy Wafficus good to see you
<Wafficus> how was your weekend wxl?
<Wafficus> I was pretty much chilling out, and playing games, or mixing music from time to time. My stomach hernia has been super rough in the last couple of days, waiting for the pharmacy to text me back when I go back to get a refill.
<Wafficus> random question regarding that Python bug, is this written in Python 3 or Python 2? I ask because apparently urllib has different modules for Python 3
<wxl> friday was.. exhausting. the rest of the weekend was recovery :)
<Wafficus> haha whatcha do?
<wxl> 6 hour drive over the mountain to a football game for $child in the middle of the night :/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: automirror is py2/3?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: automirror is py2/3?], 3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Always 3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 2 is bad. :P
<wxl> ^^ @Wafficus 
<Wafficus> agreed
<Wafficus> I hate it how some people cling to 2 like its their livelihood
<Wafficus> just move on, or port your libraries with it
<Wafficus> like the syntax with 2 is so annoying anyway
<Wafficus> ah I see wxl
<Wafficus> does your kid play on the team?
<Wafficus> thanks for the answer to python 2 or 3
<wxl> cheerleader
<Wafficus> that might be your issue tsimonq2, cause I've dealt with urllib, and the issue is always the import statement
<Wafficus> ah cuutte!
<Wafficus> that's great
<Wafficus> hey wxl, how do I actively comment on a line of code, do I have to go through that beginners guide for Phab, and resubmit it?
<wxl> Wafficus: can you give me a more specific examp;le?
<Wafficus> yeah
<Wafficus> I think I fixed it :)
<Wafficus> it works on my end
<Wafficus> before the return statement, I added a print statement to print out the JSON data, and it definitely matched my part of NY
<Wafficus> sick
<Wafficus> how do I submit the change to that getcountry() function?
<Wafficus> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/common/modules/automirror/main.py$6
<wxl> go through the packaging tutorial
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/
<wxl> last night i did some major revisions to that so it's pretty darn complete
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 🌟 wxl
<wxl> i only have 5 TODOs left
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Niiice!
<Wafficus> I'm getting permission denied from that git clone step
<Wafficus> git clone ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/PACKAGE.git
<wxl> read the requirements below
<Wafficus> it says permission denied
<Wafficus> ah gotcha
<Wafficus> its installing dependencies
<Wafficus> though the requirements should probably be first imo
<wxl> that's meant to be ordered that way for people who are generally already familiar with things
<Wafficus> ah I see
<Wafficus> pros then noobs :)
<Wafficus> I gotcha though
<wxl> the "real world example" is the one i need to do, which is walking through the whole thing
<Wafficus> hey for that git config --global user.name section
<Wafficus> does that ask for my GitHub account name aka SBanya?
<Wafficus> or my full name Samuel Banya
<Wafficus> just wanted to make sure it goes into my GitHub account and no one elses
<wxl> don't forget github != git
<Wafficus> ah true
<wxl> the reason you make those changes is to they'll appear appropriately in your changelog
<wxl> so generally you want your full name
<Wafficus> ah okay, sounds good
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-02
<Wafficus> I did the ssh steps, and added my key to Phab, and am still getting the "Please make sure you have the correct access rights" error
<Wafficus> now I'm trying that quiltrc section, and it says there's no such file or directory
<wxl> what do you mean?
<Wafficus> I'm assuming the quiltrc section means, click the link, and look under the Patches section
<wxl> so add that section to $HOME/.quitrc
<wxl> err quilt
<Wafficus> yeah it doesn't exist though
<Wafficus> it says quilt is installed too
<Wafficus> weird
<wxl> that doesn't mean you'll have it
<wxl> you have to create it
<Wafficus> oh
<Wafficus> its in the my etc folder
<Wafficus> quilt.quiltrc
<wxl> don't bother with that
<wxl> just copy and paste the bit from the link into $HOME/.quiltrc
<Wafficus> I made a directory called .quiltrc
<Wafficus> in home like requested
<wxl> no
<Wafficus> its a file right?
<wxl> a file $HOME/.quiltrc
<Wafficus> gotcha
<Wafficus> thanks
<Wafficus> I tried that arc command, and i'm getting an error:
<Wafficus> ARC: Cannot mix E and E
<Wafficus> UNIX: NO such file or directory
<Wafficus> nevermind
<Wafficus> I skipped that installing arcanist step
<Wafficus> lemme look into that first
<Wafficus> where should I install Arcanist?
<Wafficus> like in bin?
<wxl> the instructions basically tell you to put it wherever you want
<wxl> and that's reasonable
<Wafficus> where are typically programs stored in lubuntu
<Wafficus> ok cool
<Wafficus> I assumed bin but just wanted to confirm
<Wafficus> thanks
<wxl> i'd probably put it in $HOME/bin personally
<Wafficus> do I add that path variable to the Bash terminal's rc file?
<Wafficus> *for arc?
<wxl> you should do that so you don't have to run it again next time but for the purposes of doing the work where you're at, you can just run the export PATH
<Wafficus> well its fine, i'd rather define an alias type idea
<Wafficus> or rather the path variable
<Wafficus> its in the rc file for bash right?
<wxl> typically $HOME/.bashrc
<wxl> unless you zsh XD
<Wafficus> ok I added export PATH="$PATH:/somewhere/arcanist/bin/"
<Wafficus> at the end of the .bashrc file in $HOME
<wxl> you actually have a /somewhere?
<Wafficus> nah I made a directory called arcanist
<Wafficus> oh damn
<Wafficus> you're right haha
<wxl> right :)
<Wafficus> just copied and pasted that
<Wafficus> thanks for noticing
<Wafficus> dang
<Wafficus> i'll be back in a sec
<Wafficus> hey back
<Wafficus> so I exited all terminals just to make sure that path variable thing works
<Wafficus> and apparently i'm getting the same error
<Wafficus> ARC: Cannot mix E and T
<Wafficus> UNIX: No such file or directory
<Wafficus> where should I set the phabricator.url URL to be?
<Wafficus> like my Phab account's main page, or the Lubuntu's uri for that bug?
<Wafficus> I changed the URL in the .arcconfig file to be: 
<Wafficus> https://phab.lubuntu.me/
<Wafficus> it still gave me that UNIX error
<Wafficus> I skipped to the install-certificate part, but its just listing all the options I can do
<Wafficus> i'll try that portion of the guide tomorrow I guess
<wxl> i have no idea what that E and T business is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm willing to bet .bashrc is at fault.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl did you want me to try Trojita again?
<wxl> @kc2bez sure
<lyorian> tsimonq2: what time did you set the cronjob to build the manual to?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lyorian [<lyorian> tsimonq2: what time did you set the cronjob to build the manual to?], Hourly
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Every hour at the top of the hour
<lyorian> oh wow
<wxl> @tsimonq2: any reason why we don't create a git hook to trigger the rebuild rather than doing it periodically?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: any reason why we don't create a git hook to trigger the rebuil …], No server side code for it
<wxl> huh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...you can't just magically POST to a cronjob. :P
<Wafficus> hey guys can anyone help me with that issue regarding phabricator?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or local scripts.
<Wafficus> if so ill hop on my laptop
<wxl> not a cronjob dum dum
<wxl> it's certainly possible to get it to run a script on a remote server
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> not a cronjob dum dum], Then fix it, boss :)
<wxl> Wafficus: what does `which arc` say?
<Wafficus> booting into it now
<Wafficus> be back
<Wafficus> back
<Wafficus> its saying No repository "PACKAGE" exists
<Wafficus> git clone ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/PACKAGE.git
<Wafficus> ^ for that command
<wxl> um
<wxl> read the line above the block section
<Wafficus> oh wait sorry hold on
<Wafficus> you asked about the arc section
<Wafficus> one sec
<Wafficus> lemme try that
<Wafficus> tried:
<Wafficus> arc set-config phabricator.uri "https://phab.lubuntu.me/"
<Wafficus> it stating:
<Wafficus> ARC: Cannot mix E and T
<Wafficus> UNIX: No such file or directory
<wxl> and what does `which arc` say?
<Wafficus> I have it on the PATH variable as well in my bashrc
<Wafficus> it says:
<Wafficus> /usr/bin/arc
<wxl> and what does `echo $PATH` say?
<Wafficus> arc set-config phabricator.uri "https://phab.lubuntu.me/"
<Wafficus> one sec
<Wafficus> wrong command
<Wafficus> /home/sbpc/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin:/home/sbpc/bin/arcanist/arcanist/bin/
<wxl> since /usr/bin is first, that's your problem
<wxl> you should change to `export PATH="/home/sbpc/bin/arcanist/arcanist/bin/:$PATH"`
<wxl> you're competing, likely, with arc the archive utility
<wxl> !info arc
<ubot93> arc (source: arc): Archive utility based on the MSDOS ARC program. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.21q-5 (cosmic), package size 52.2 kB, installed size 110 kB
<wxl> that said, i don't know why you HAVE it XD
<wxl> @TheWendyPower wnt to take care of that changelog?
<wxl> why do we use the manual on launchpad and not on phab?
<wxl> that might be kind of problematic
<Wafficus> changed it to that export statement you just said
<Wafficus> I'm still getting the ARC and UNIX error with:
<Wafficus> arc set-config phabricator.uri "https://phab.lubuntu.me/"
<Wafficus> https://pastebin.com/4dYdppBQ
<Wafficus> that's my .bashrc file
<wxl> if you still get /usr/bin/arc from `which arc` my guess is you put it in .bashrc but didn't (A) run the export command in your terminal (B) source .bashrc or (C) open a new terminal
<wxl> oh i see the problem
<wxl> you realize that $PATH means 'insert the value of the PATH variable here' right?
<Wafficus> like the PWD of the PATH variable?
<Wafficus> didn't really know
<wxl> so you're setting PATH to the existing path + your arcanist path + the existing path
<wxl> $something is a variable
<wxl> if you do:
<Wafficus> true, that much I remember from pHP
<wxl> something=this
<Wafficus> *php
<wxl> echo $something → this
<wxl> if you do:
<wxl> something="$something:that"
<wxl> echo $something → this:that
<wxl> if you do:
<wxl> something="$something:that:$something"
<wxl> echo $something → this:that:this
<wxl> what we're trying to do is to end up with "that:this"
<wxl> instead you have "this:that:this"
<wxl>  export PATH="$PATH:/home/sbpc/bin/arcanist/arcanist/bin/:$PATH"
<wxl> should be
<Wafficus> yeah I see your reasoning
<wxl>  export PATH="/home/sbpc/bin/arcanist/arcanist/bin/:$PATH"
<wxl> when looking for an executable is searches the PATH from the beginning. the first instance wins
<wxl> if $PATH is before your special path, inevitably $PATH will win where a conflict exists
<wxl> that said, given the other arc, this is an error on their part
<Wafficus> I see your point
<Wafficus> $PATH is the ultimate location its looking for
<Wafficus> like you give it the starting path
<Wafficus> and it should look for an .exe there
<Wafficus> or in the linux sense, .run or whatever
<wxl> $PATH ultimately is a list, delimited by colons
<wxl> it iterates through the list looking for whatever command you typed
<wxl> again, first one wins
<Wafficus> gotcha
<Wafficus> so when I save that path variable
<Wafficus> aka any changes to an rc file
<Wafficus> I have to exit the terminal and come back to it for changes to result right?
<wxl> it would be like if you had two bathrooms and you sent someone to look for toilet paper and you gave them a list of the master bathroom followed by the guest bathroom, they'd bring you the toilet paper from the master bathroom
<wxl> you have three choices:
<wxl>  1. run the export command in your existing terminal
<wxl>  2. run `source $HOME/.bashrc` in your existing terminal which will reload the whole thing
<wxl>  3. open a new terminal
<Wafficus> gotcha
<Wafficus> wrote that down in a .txt guide file for myself
<Wafficus> appreciate that advice
<Wafficus> I have guides in my guide folder for weird linux tricks I don't know off the top of my head
<Wafficus> sweet
<Wafficus> API Token installed
<Wafficus> yeah I'm still getting that error lol
<wxl> `which arc` ?
<wxl> or do you mean the git error
<Wafficus> the git error
<Wafficus> which arch:
<Wafficus> which arc:
<wxl> nevermind that
<Wafficus> /home/sbpc/bin/arcanist/arcanist/bin//arc
<wxl> it says PACKAGE doesn't exist?
<Wafficus> it has two slashes near the end
<Wafficus> that can't be right
<wxl> if `arc --version` returns something like this you'll be fine:
<wxl> arcanist d9a4293ae734756823b4a3ca202f185c57f3e834 (3 Aug 2018)                                                       
<wxl> libphutil 5b341cc09ca9bb707be469c7f23bbf6a961bc593 (15 Aug 2018)    
<Wafficus> yeah it returns 14 september 2018 and 1 oct 2018
<wxl> then leave that alone
<Wafficus> ok so that's fine I guess
<wxl> so now the problem is the PACKAGE doesn't exist?
<Wafficus> hmm
<Wafficus> yeah
<wxl> did you reaed the line in the instructions that says:
<wxl> "arcanist d9a4293ae734756823b4a3ca202f185c57f3e834 (3 Aug 2018)                                                       
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> "Anything in caps represents a field you'll need to fill out based on your particular situation."
<Wafficus> its okay, copying and pasting for me is a pain too
<Wafficus> idk why tmux is a pain with it
<Wafficus> I usually have to pull up another terminal all together to copy and paste lol
<Wafficus> idk why
<Wafficus> so is it a prob on my end then do you think?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> PACKAGE is not what you should be using
<Wafficus> oh so its the bug specific .git file
<Wafficus> ?
<wxl> no
<wxl> the actual repo for the code
<wxl> all the repos are here https://phab.lubuntu.me/diffusion/
<wxl> the repo you want is here https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/
<Wafficus> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/common/modules/automirror
<Wafficus> I have a change to the main.py fil
<wxl> click the clone button and you'll see PACKAGE = "calamares-settings-ubuntu"
<Wafficus> file
<Wafficus> ok will do
<Wafficus> aha you're right
<Wafficus> so would it be git clone ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu.git
<wxl> nope
<Wafficus> or just that git command right?
<Wafficus> git clone command rather
<wxl> git clone ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu.git
<wxl> just like in the instructions
<wxl> only you replace PACKAGE
<wxl> for everything in that list, you will need to tweak anything in CAPITAL_LETTERS to what your specific need requires
<Wafficus> ok I cloned it successfully
<Wafficus> would "main.py" be the CODENAME in that section?
<wxl> no, cosmic
<wxl> the codename of the release
<Wafficus> ah I see
<Wafficus> Im in that directory
<Wafficus> and I did git checkout ubuntu/cosmic
<Wafficus> error: pathspec 'ubuntu/cosmic' did not match any file(s) known to git.
<wxl> ugh yes i guess @tsimonq2 did not set up the branches appropriately
<Wafficus> hold on it might be me
<wxl> you can continue in the master branch. `git branch` and make sure master is selected
<wxl> no i'm sure it's not
<Wafficus> okay I ran git branch
<Wafficus> then I got a * master
<Wafficus> I'm guessing I am now in the master branch
<wxl> yup
<Wafficus> ok, so I tried: uscan --download-current-version
<Wafficus> it sayid: uscan warn: No watch file found
<wxl> ah yes
<wxl> this is because it's an exception
<wxl> scroll down to "native"
<wxl> tl;dr skip to all that plus the quilt stuff. make changes and move on to the dch bit
<Wafficus> okay, so we apply changes directly to src
<wxl> you won't need to do the `rm -rf !(debian) .pc/` step either
<Wafficus> so do:
<Wafficus> dch -i?
<Wafficus> -i vs -a
<Wafficus> what do these flags represent
<Wafficus> include vs append?
<wxl> i should write a whole section on this
<wxl> yep one sec
<Wafficus> gotcha, lemme know
<wxl> i need about 5 min to type this out
<Wafficus> hmm, should I hit you up tomorrow then about this revision
<wxl> naw
<Wafficus> is it mission critical?
<wxl> i just want to type this once
<Wafficus> ok
<Wafficus> I only ask
<Wafficus> cause its like 12:19 AM here in NY
<wxl> it's important, yeah
<Wafficus> gotcha
<wxl> ah go to bed :)
<Wafficus> well
<Wafficus> before you type it out
<Wafficus> help me push my change first
<Wafficus> and then do what you want
<wxl> well i'm trying to answer your question
<wxl> clearly
<Wafficus> true
<wxl> and in the documentation so others see it
<Wafficus> true again
<Wafficus> so any updates my dude?
<wxl> almost done
<Wafficus> cool
<Wafficus> sorry to rush
<Wafficus> I just know that my main.py will probably save the day tbh
<Wafficus> it fixed the getcountry() and getmirror() functions
<wxl> ok updated with a note about version numbers
<wxl> tl;dr `dch -i` (increment). you should be on 22.
<Wafficus> increment gotcha
<Wafficus> 22 for what/
<Wafficus> like line 22 of the guide?
<wxl> version 22
<Wafficus> ah gotcha
<Wafficus> I refreshed the page
<Wafficus> it looked similar
<Wafficus> for the guide that is
<wxl> look at the line for dch and read its entirety
<Wafficus> nvm I saw the change
<Wafficus> so
<Wafficus> maybe its my add or something
<Wafficus> I see the reading and yeah that's good
<Wafficus> but im assuming there's no additional changes
<Wafficus> so would it be -i for that flag in this case?
<wxl> yep
<Wafficus> ok I'll try that
<Wafficus> I appreciate that section
<Wafficus> so before I do this dch business
<Wafficus> should I just replace the main.py with the one I made earlier
<Wafficus> ?
<Wafficus> cause before it had all that quilt stuff before
<wxl> you can do it before or after
<Wafficus> ok
<wxl> you should get into the habit of doing it before tho
<wxl> if you're going to follow that guide for other things
<Wafficus> ok will do
<wxl> since the quilt section involves the changes
<wxl> quilt can be.. particular
<Wafficus> ok so I see this doc it opened up
<Wafficus> these are the changes i'm assuming right
<Wafficus> do I write my section that I'm changing right?
<wxl> follow the format you see there
<Wafficus> ok
<wxl> basically you'll want to just add a bulletpoint briefly describing your change
<wxl> pastebin me the changelog after you've done the `dch -r` step and i'll doublecheck it
<Wafficus> ok I did that dch -r step
<Wafficus> I did wq! in VIM
<Wafficus> and now its back in the same directory
<Wafficus> was it supposed to give me a paste bin
<Wafficus> oh the change log
<wxl> no
<Wafficus> sorry
<Wafficus> yeah one sec
<Wafficus> my copy and paste doesn't work in tmux
<Wafficus> so I'll try to write it out like usual
<Wafficus> dch: warning: debian/changelog(15): badly formatted heading line
<Wafficus> LINE: urllib.request. This is due to a renaming or urllib's modules in Python 3,
<Wafficus> dch: warning: debian/changelog(16): badly formatted heading line
<wxl> so pastebin the changelog
<wxl> not the output of dch
<Wafficus> LINE: which was causing Bug # 1794844.
<Wafficus> how do I get to the change log?
<wxl> cat debian/changelog | pastebinit
<wxl> give me the URL from that
<Wafficus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xk6bSXQSVd/
<wxl> ok yeah
<wxl> i did say "briefly" XDF
<wxl> so several things here:
<wxl>  1. version should be 22 not 21ubuntu1 as i said before (this is a native package)
<Wafficus> gotcha
<wxl>  2. You clearly do not have DEBEMAIL or DEBFULLNAME set because your name and email are invalid
<Wafficus> hmm I set the git user full name and email though
<Wafficus> ok
<Wafficus> any other things missing?
<wxl>  3. The reference to the bug can simply be "(LP: #1794844)"
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1794844 in calamares-settings-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Calamares crashes in calamares/modules/automirror/main.py in run()  country = getcountry() with urlopen error [Errno 0] Error" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794844
<wxl> ignore that
<wxl> the git user is not enoguh, which is why i have both of them in there
<Wafficus> gotcha
<wxl>  4. do your bulletpoints like this:
<wxl> (something like this)
<Wafficus> hold that thought
<Wafficus> lemme get onto another terminal one sec
<wxl>  * Updated getmirror() and getcountry() for urllib.request (LP: #194844)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 194844 in ufw (Ubuntu Hardy) "ufw complains when ipv6 and/or ip6_tables is not available" [Undecided, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194844
<Wafficus> back
<wxl>  * Updated getmirror() and getcountry() for urllib.request (LP: #194844)
<Wafficus> okay go ahead with that bullet point section
<wxl> in general you want to keep it under 80 characters
<Wafficus> ok i'll keep it brief
<wxl> if you go to a different line because you're feeling really blabby, it needs to be nested under the previous line like:
<wxl>  * Something something
<wxl>   blah blah blah
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> let me do that again
<wxl>  * Something something
<Wafficus> no worries
<wxl>    blah blah blah
<wxl> like that
<wxl> the S and the first b line up
<Wafficus> ok i'll just keep it to one line
<wxl> simpler that way
<Wafficus> ah gotcha
<Wafficus> yeah tab out until they match
<Wafficus> I get the idea
<wxl> Maybe even just do this:
<wxl>  * Updated automirror for urllib.request (LP: #194844).
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 194844 in ufw (Ubuntu Hardy) "ufw complains when ipv6 and/or ip6_tables is not available" [Undecided, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194844
<wxl> simpler still
<wxl> ugh wrong bug but you get the ide
<Wafficus> so can I still incremeent it again
<Wafficus> with that -i flag
<Wafficus> or do I have to undo it right?
<wxl> just `dch`
<wxl> you'll probably have to edit it
<Wafficus> I put my personal email
<Wafficus> I changed it to version 22
<Wafficus> kept it under 1 line for the change
<wxl> pastebinit please?
<Wafficus> and added my full name
<Wafficus> what's the command again?
<Wafficus> sorry my chat log disappeared cause im now in LxTerminal
<wxl> cat debian/changelog | pastebinit
<Wafficus> thanks
<Wafficus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B4DdRgjrt6/
<wxl> you don't need the calamares in there
<Wafficus> ok
<wxl> and actually I'd just use automirror rather than mentioning the functions
<wxl> and don't forget the LP bug reference
<Wafficus> so
<Wafficus> automirror instead of Calamares?
<Wafficus> or Lubuntu?
<wxl>  * Updated automirror for urllib.request.
<Wafficus> great
<Wafficus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PyQ5Rpq67x/
<wxl> don't even need the lubuntu
<wxl> and don't forget the (LP: #BUGNUMBER)
<wxl> and a period :)
<Wafficus> dang I forgot the bug number one sec
<wxl> if i want to be super anal: use "Update" to keep verb tense the same
<Wafficus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bhpSRYNNwH/
<wxl> you forgot the period but it's ok :)
<Wafficus> fuck
<wxl> language now
 * wxl covers @tsimonq2 's sensitive ears
<Wafficus> whoops sorry
<Wafficus> you're right one sec
<Wafficus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V3TFHZv96v
<wxl> Ship it
<Wafficus> but I still need to update the main.py with mine
<Wafficus> hmm
<Wafficus> where is that section with the main.py
<wxl> common/modules/automirror
<Wafficus> ok I changed it
<Wafficus> aka I put the main.py in the correct spot
<Wafficus> I did arc diff
<Wafficus> and its asking me to Enter a commit message
<Wafficus> just save it and get out right?
<wxl> yup you want to do that
<Wafficus> like
<Wafficus> don't write anything?
<wxl> more or less same as the changelog entry
<wxl> like "updated automirror for urllib.request"
<Wafficus> it gave me a fatal error
<Wafficus> saying I don't have an email address
<Wafficus> got 'sbpc@sbpc.(none)
<wxl> uh
<wxl> whoa that's new
<wxl> wth does that mean
<wxl> it means someting isn't set right
<wxl> does `echo $DEBMAIL` and `echo $EMAIL` both give your email?
<Wafficus> nothing returns
<wxl> what about well then you didn't follow the instructions
<wxl> see requirements 2.A.b
<Wafficus> so now I get a STDERR aborting commit due to empty commit message
<Wafficus> I did put a message with a pound sign at the bottom
<Wafficus> aka a comment
<Wafficus> or does it want this without a # sign?
<wxl> yeah that's empty
<wxl> would you commit something on git with a commit messge like "# something someting" ?
<wxl> rhetorical question; the answer is no
<Wafficus> Command efailed with error# 1
<Wafficus> COMMAND
<Wafficus> git commit -F '/tmp/dyncdd9xmz480g4o/5349-owCMXj'
<Wafficus> STDOUT
<Wafficus> (empty)
<wxl> right
<wxl> you can't do an empty commit message
<Wafficus> but I did git add -A
<Wafficus> and then arc diff
<wxl> and then you need to enter a commit message
<Wafficus> wrote in the comment at the bottom with a pound sign in front of it
<wxl> that's an empty commit message
<Wafficus> so don't include the pound sign?
<wxl> if you make a bash script and it's got a bunch of commands with #'s before them, it's not going to run antyhing
<wxl> right
<wxl> it works the same way on github
<Wafficus> what do you want for test plan and reviewers?
<wxl> test plan should be something like "verify basic function in US, but then also have non-US users test for functionality, especially paying attention to time"
<wxl> reviewers is now documented at the end of the thing, but "@tsimonq2, @wxl"
<Wafficus> subscribers?
<wxl> none
<Wafficus> like literally write that?
<wxl> non
<wxl> no
<wxl> leave it blank
<Wafficus> ok
<Wafficus> I made the change
<Wafficus> Revision URI: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D23
<wxl> congrats
<Wafficus> damn it did it do another change without asking me?
<Wafficus> isn't it supposed to be 22?
<Wafficus> thanks though
<wxl> that's the differential revision number
<Wafficus> ah gotcha
<wxl> not the version number of the package
<Wafficus> ok cool
<wxl> it looks to me like this should functionally be the exact same thing
<Wafficus> oh wow
<wxl> am i wrong?
<Wafficus> yeah but on its own, without those dot operators, it will mess up
<Wafficus> this is a common urllib mistake
<wxl> ok
<Wafficus> even people in #python were like
<Wafficus> use requests library instead
<wxl> it still needs the try/except bits as aforementioned
<Wafficus> I've had the same issue personally though anyway
<wxl> and needs a timeout of some kind
<Wafficus> ah I see
<Wafficus> I fixed the easy issue that I could see
<wxl> (and the try/except bits should handle the timeout)
<wxl> oh yeah that's a step in the right direction
<Wafficus> anyway, thanks for your help man
<Wafficus> good night ;)
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> thank you
<wxl> now doing the next steps should be easy
<wxl> at least once you've written them :)
<Wafficus> hopefully haha
<wxl> start with the timeout. that should be fairly simple
<Wafficus> well I made a couple guide text files
<wxl> make it arbitrary like i don't know 90s or something
<Wafficus> sounds good
<wxl> then add a very simple try/except
<wxl> no real error handling
<wxl> then add a little error handling here and there
<Wafficus> yeah you're just waiting for a ping to the server right?
<Wafficus> like a basic REST function?
<wxl> yeah the bug seems to reflect timeouts
<wxl> i could be wrong
<wxl> this may be all we needed
<wxl> still those other bits should add some additional robustness
<Wafficus> gotcha
<Wafficus> anyway peace out for now
<Wafficus> cya
<wxl> ta
<wxl> anyone in a foreign country please see https://phab.lubuntu.me/D23 and see what sort of results you get out of the installer
<lubot> <acheronuk> @wxl [<wxl> anyone in a foreign country please see https://phab.lubuntu.me/D23 and see …], wants me to log in
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl I am able to get Trojita to install now. When I try to launch it throws an error: trojita: error while loading shared libraries: libtrojita_plugins.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl yes I absolutely wanted to fix that dang changelog! Sorry I wasn't around last night. My husband was home after being gone for a few days. ... I've got to be out of the house this morning, but absolutely want to have this worked out this afternoon.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> anyone in a foreign country please see https://phab.lubuntu.me/D23 and see …], I will now, I was in 18.04 w/o calamares
<lubot> <HMollerCl> didn't found libcalamares either.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> My system does nota have /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu)/calamares/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Has anyone bluetooth? Apparently Papirus-Dark "system tray icon" for BT is dark (same as volume) so it doesn't look well with Lubuntu Arc.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T83: Differential ACLs are messed up] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T83
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [Has anyone bluetooth? Apparently Papirus-Dark "system tray icon" for BT is dark …], That can be solved disabling "colorize icons based on widget style" maybe should it be the default????
<wxl> @acheronuk: @tsimonq2 updated it so it's now viewable. i now also changed the default view policy for differential to public. 
<lubot> <acheronuk> great. maybe I should make an account anyway, but publicly viewable is best :)
<wxl> yeah i'm not sure for what reason we had public for who can use is but all users for viewing
<wxl> if anything the other way around
<acheronuk> 'reason' and phabricator are not comfortable bedfellows
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T83: Differential ACLs are messed up] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T83#1562
<wxl> @HMollerCl you won't have x86_64-linux-gnu if you're on i386 XD
<wxl> i think it's probably reasonable to say we don't want to colorize the icons on the widget style unless we match the panel style to the widget style
<wxl> oh and re: everyone that tested trojita: thanks. it confirms my suspicions that i need to make use of the debian packaging
<wxl> @TheWendyPower what time would be good for you?
<wxl> why are the bug reports always against lubuntu-tweaks? i don't even
<wxl> anyways @tsimonq2 do we need to worry about discover being too sucky? wasn't ian complaining about this when he wasnt' complaining about the size of gnome games? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/discover/+bug/1795632
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1795632 in discover (Ubuntu) "18.10 32-Bit: The 'Discover' software centre is Slow + Unstable." [Undecided, New]
<wxl> tfw your processor supports vtx but not 64 bit 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl you won't have x86_64-linux-gnu if you're on i386 XD], But I'm on 64bit
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Any other reason why it isn't there?
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#4zT9m5cyb95jH9KbO9EeBQ
<wxl> maybe you used x86-64 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> anyways @tsimonq2 do we need to worry about discover being too sucky? wasn …], Do we have any other reasonable option for a software center?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> maybe you used x86-64 ?], more general, I don't have /usr/lib/(i138-linux-gnu|x86_64-linux-gnu)/ where teh code of D23 shoudl be
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the "Adwaita (The Only One)" icon theme, breaks thing. After using it the shutdown and lxqt-configuration icons are gear, no matter what theme you use. After re-login it solves.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl I should be home about 12:30 MDT
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [the "Adwaita (The Only One)" icon theme, breaks thing. After using it the shutdo …], could we get rid of adwaita-icon-theme to avoid it?
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 muon only?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 muon only?], Hasn't been updated in a whole.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *while
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm surprised we still ship it
<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl is it clear that (this|that) means either this or that?
<wxl[m]> @TheWendyPower that's 1130 here which should work for me.
<wxl[m]> We should pick one
<wxl[m]> I haven't looked at Kubuntu this cycle. What are they doing?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl is it clear that (this|that) means either this or that?], yes, my question is. Shoudl I have it by default or should I create it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> We should pick one], @tsimonq2 at least for me, they are different used differenly. Discover is like software center, muon like synaptics package manager.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 at least for me, they are different used differenly. Discover is like …], Right
<wxl> @HMollerCl you DEFINITELY should have /usr/lib/<architecture>-linux-gnu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, what I don't have is calamares
<lubot> <HMollerCl> usr/lib/<architecture>-linux-gnu/calamares
<wxl> if it's an installed system you likely won't
<wxl> you could install calamares and the lubuntu settings for it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *grumble* *grumble* merged /usr by default
<wxl> you what?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They kinda flipped that on recently, I think.
<wxl> they changed the location of the libs?
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-default-settings [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.14]
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-default-settings [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.15]
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.12]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Perhaps. Let's just blame xnox and move on. XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> FINALLY SOME QUEUE PROCESSING OMG
<wxl> yeah i'm usually more inclined to blame agaida but ok :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> True.
<wxl> although i'll give him credit: we had a long talk about packaging the other day and he was remarkably helpful
<wxl> maybe i caught him while the caffeine was still metabolising XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> unchecking colorize icon make it better to see on sys tray, but worse on pcmanfm.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> could we get rid of adwaita-icon-theme to avoid strange behaivour?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [could we get rid of adwaita-icon-theme to avoid strange behaivour?], Sure can; if it works as intended, wanna submit a diff to the seed blacklisting it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I should add it to the blacklist file only?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, see how we blacklist other packages in `desktop`.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But you should also see if it's a recommend or a depend of lubuntu-desktop. If it's the latter, this gets harder.
<wxl> !package e.g. https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-seed/browse/cosmic/desktop$37
<ubot93> Factoid 'package e.g. https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-seed/browse/cosmic/desktop$37' not found
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> whatever
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [But you should also see if it's a recommend or a depend of lubuntu-desktop. If i …], How can I check it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [No, see how we blacklist other packages in desktop.], Blacklist is done with a ! before?
<wxl> @HMollerCl yep and you can use apt-rdepends
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [How can I check it?], Close your eyes and prey? XD
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you want him to go hunting?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For wabbits
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's wabbit season
 * wxl facepalms
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl yep and you can use apt-rdepends], Or this...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hehe
<lubot> <HMollerCl> apparently muon can dot it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope, does not do reverse.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lubuntu-desktop appear in apt-rdepends -r adwaita-icon-theme
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but there are a loooot of things that appear that shouldn't be affected. For instance: xorg.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but all the Humanity icon theme depends on adwaita
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try `reverse-depends` from the `ubuntu-dev-tools` package.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEd9d8f9c5d22c: DSC file for 1.12] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEd9d8f9c5d22c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE3dcd10886793: Import patches-unapplied version 1.12 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE3dcd10886793
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE179b0ce71180: Import patches-applied version 1.12 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE179b0ce71180
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T85: CI for packaging repos] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T85
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Try reverse-depends from the ubuntu-dev-tools package.], that's nicer
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hmoller@hmoller-pc:~$ reverse-depends adwaita-icon-theme ... Reverse-Recommends ... ================== ... * entangle ... * gnome-themes-extra ... * lightdm-gtk-greeter ... Reverse-Depends ... =============== ... * adwaita-icon-theme-full ... * apturl ... * fcitx-config-common ... * gnome-core ... * humanity-icon-theme ... * ibus ..
<lubot> . * libgtk-3-0 ... * libgtk2.0-0 ... * neurodebian-desktop ... * numix-gtk-theme ... * ubuntu-mono ... * unity-asset-pool ... * unity-control-center
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any of this is problematic?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The question really is how it's pulled in.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I don't undersatnd your question. What I know is that: ... 1.- it exist an adwaita-icon-theme-full which has all the icons. ... 2.- but this package is not the full, it has the icons that are missed in humanity. ... 3.- apparently, since it has not all the icons, produces this trange behaivour.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> i purge it in my system and beside of droping the humanity icon set, I don't see any other issue.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe that if someone install a gnome app, it will be added.
<Wafficus> hey guys, did my patch work out?
<Wafficus> just wanted to make sure before I try the "try and catch" clause exception handling later
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [The question really is how it's pulled in.], firefox needs adwaita
<lubot> <HMollerCl> adwaita-icon-theme
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE0d04c762c8a9: DSC file for 1.15] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE0d04c762c8a9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEc152060087cf: DSC file for 1.14] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEc152060087cf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE3135ca7cb3a3: Import patches-unapplied version 1.14 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE3135ca7cb3a3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEf8cf380412c2: Import patches-applied version 1.14 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEf8cf380412c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE36fcb2a618eb: Import patches-unapplied version 1.15 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE36fcb2a618eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEaf14d4cf67e6: Import patches-applied version 1.15 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEaf14d4cf67e6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T86: Reorganizations of official titles  3]   15tsimonq2 (Simon …], wxl, @TheWendyPower: ping ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I decided to not create that internally so we could have a more public discussion about it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Online account integration] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have had caffeine, I'm spitting ideas out real quick :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl @tsimonq2 I'm at my desk now, so I'm ready to chat about whatever we need to chat about. What would be really nice is if we caould all just go grab a coffee....
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [@wxl @tsimonq2 I'm at my desk now, so I'm ready to chat about whatever we need t …], Agreed :)
<wxl> here
<wxl> @TheWendyPower
<wxl> BTW @kc2bez etc. apparently there's nothing in the code that would preclude the showing of the "empty disk" option........ unless the partition is mounted
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T67: Repository for manual for LXQt] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T67#1592
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T78: Make icons for Telegram to put on Lubuntu.me] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78#1594
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: Fix HTML for lubuntu-devel list] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#1595
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1596
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl Now that you mentioned it, I had mounted the hard drive, as I moved files from it, into the live environment. I didn't even think of that before now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T67: Repository for manual for LXQt] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T67#1597
<wxl> ok phew
<wxl> i'm going to count that as not a bug for the time being unless we can find otherwise
<wxl> so wendy where are we at with this thing?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T70: Evaluate BlueMoon] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70#1599
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T70: Evaluate BlueMoon] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70#1605
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl we are at me needing to scroll back to where you were talking to Hans about it. I didn't pull the instructions at the time, I need to go back and get them. I'll do that now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T67: Repository for manual for LXQt] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T67#1606
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T41: Test the Openbox SRU] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41#1608
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1610
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1611
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T6: Telegram everywhere] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T6#1612
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T62: Minimal install is broken? ] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T62#1614
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1618
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T6: Telegram everywhere] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T6#1620
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T62: Minimal install is broken? ] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T62#1622
<wxl> @tsimonq2: whatcha up to when you're done dealing with tasks/
<wxl> are you working on stuff
<wxl> ?
 * wxl jumps up and down
<wxl> cuz if you are this would be a neat one to bang out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfm-qt/+bug/1795537
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1795537 in libfm-qt (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 18.10, icon taken from menu to the desktop, shows when executing dialogue box" [Medium, Triaged]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl I installed calamares (sudo apt install calamares)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> run automirror/mai.py
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hmoller@hmoller-pc:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules/automirror$ ./main.py  ... Traceback (most recent call last): ...   File "./main.py", line 20, in <module> ...     import libcalamares ... ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'libcalamares'
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: whatcha up to when you're done dealing with tasks/], I'm bored in class because I flew through the 20 minute activity in five minutes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have had waaaay too much caffeine.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl when I install calamares it doesn't create an "automirror" directory
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1623
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T62: Minimal install is broken? ] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T62#1624
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T6: Telegram everywhere] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T6#1626
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1628
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1628
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1629
<Wafficus> is it possible to install Lubuntu without X?
<lyorian> Wafficus: Well openbox only works in X
<Wafficus> so for an Acer Aspire 3690 with 512 meg ram, is it only good with Ubuntu server?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: work now!!!!!!!!!!
<wxl> @HMollerCl you need the settings package to get automirror and you can't call it directly
<wxl> (not easily)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1630
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1631
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T62: Minimal install is broken? ] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T62#1632
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T6: Telegram everywhere] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T6#1634
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1635
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T62: Minimal install is broken? ] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T62#1636
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T62: Minimal install is broken? ] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T62#1637
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1638
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1639
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1640
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1641
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1642
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: I'm not going to budge, my friend.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I enjoy Release Management waaaay too much.
<wxl> then we should train a backup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Mkay
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...who? XD
<wxl> we need to find and identify someone
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good luck with that :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1643
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl you need the settings package to get automirror and you can't c …], how do I call it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how can I test it?
<wxl> the easiest way: boot live, apply the patch, start calamares
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, will try that in a couple of hours
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is there a known behaivour for the logout/shutdown dialog? I don't see it now in the betas of 64bit and 32bit and the last 3 64bit dailies. But I saw it in 32bit beta in a physical machine.
<wxl> what are you talking about?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when you want to shutdown, sometimes a dialog appear
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaa, now I get it is the "leave" dialog.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when you press leave it opens a very nice dialog.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl So I need to clear up some steps, as I seem to be missing something.  ... 'git pull' ... Then there is an error with the changelog ... 'remote: Counting objects: 13, done. ... remote: Compressing objects: 100% (13/13), done. ... remote: Total 13 (delta 9), reused 0 (delta 0) ... Unpacking objects: 100% (13/13), done. ... Fr
<lubot> om https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings ...    7b7f148..4be7e41  ubuntu/bionic -> origin/ubuntu/bionic ...  * [new tag]         ubuntu/0.54.1 -> ubuntu/0.54.1 ... Auto-merging debian/changelog ... CONFLICT (content): Merge conflict in debian/changelog ... Automatic merge failed; fix conflicts and then commit the result.' ... That
<lubot>  is when I run 'git log' to find the change the happened before mine. I use the  ... I'm still unsure how I'm supposed to use that info to create the patch. I see 'git diff revision-before-your-changes HEAD' but is that the commit number-letter-string that I place in there?
<wxl> all you need to do is fix the changelog, really, Wendy
<wxl> just edit it so that it's ordered correctly
<wxl> and then do something like `git commit -m "merge upstream changes"`
<wxl> and then, assuming you've done everything else, you should just be able to get push
<wxl> BUT
<wxl> HOLD ON
<wxl> Linda J Black
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So I'm making this really really hard when it is not.
<wxl> ubuntu/bionic -> origin/ubuntu/bionic
<wxl> you're in the wrong branch
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1645
<Wafficus> were the branches corrected btw wxl 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1646
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1647
<wxl> not that i'm aware of Wafficus 
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I've been using ubuntu/cosmic... Let me try this again...
<wxl> @tsimonq2: calamares-settings is ubuntu, not ubuntu/cosmic
<wxl> Wendy: yeah, probably just because you were away from it for a while
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: calamares-settings is ubuntu, not ubuntu/cosmic], Baaaah
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1648
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T86: Reorganizations of official titles  3]   15wxl (Walter Lapc …], @Wolfenprey :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ermagerd wxl, we can get a Lubuntu Council going, and in real life we can call it "the lick" XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Get it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because... L C
<lubot> <tsimonq2> LC
 * wxl sighs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ha ha haaaaaa
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...I'm terrible. 😆
<wxl> you need to go do some development work
<Wafficus> wxl: random question wxl, what do you do for work for like money? I'm looking to break into dev stuff later, probably something Quality Control related first though I need the full 2 years at this job first
<Wafficus> wxl: Rather, what's the best way to get dev gigs for money?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl has /the/ most hipster job on the planet XD
<wxl> Wafficus: i sell custom bicycles and also do a little IT stuff for them
<Wafficus> is he a bike store manager?
<Wafficus> sweet wxl 
<wxl> Wendy you get it fixed?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl yep, being on the right bang brach makes everything better! :P
<wxl> ok ping me if you need help
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Sounds good!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2 [@Wolfenprey :)], yep im on work, but reading!
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-config/+bug/1795539
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1795539 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "can't set chromium-browser as default" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<wxl> oooh it got worse https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-config/+bug/1795539
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1795539 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "only falkon and firefox can be set as default browser" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> oh and re: everyone that tested trojita: thanks. it confirms my suspicions …], Let me know if you need something tested again.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> BTW @kc2bez etc. apparently there's nothing in the code that would preclud …], I don't think I explained my situation here too clearly, plus I found some more information. Check this pastebin https://pastebin.com/0iQJjCkz
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl I can shoot you a screenshot as well if you need.
<wxl> get the logs out of ~/.cache
<lubot> <kc2bez> standby, I'll paste them up.
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://pastebin.com/nb5HVYc9
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 949x283) https://i.imgur.com/JwxgTtF.jpg As you can see in this screenshot, I don't have the erase option.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think I am a fringe weird case (pretty much true all the time).
<wxl> @kc2bez try `swapoff /dev/sda5` before running calamares
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> the easiest way: boot live, apply the patch, start calamares], How should I know if it works? After installation ends? Or before?
<lubot> <kc2bez> It liked that. Erase is there now.
<wxl> @HMollerCl if it's proceeded to installing packages that's usually a good sign. You can watch the log in ~/.config to see when it enters and leaves the automirror section, too
<wxl> @kc2bez remember what i said? won't offer it if something is mounted. apparently the swap gets automounted for some reason.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you know any reason why booting live would automount a swap partition on the drive?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> When you talk about starting calamares, you mean starting installation, right?
<wxl> yes
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl it makes more sense to me now. I had to tap it out for it to sink in.
<wxl> @HMollerCl if you look at /etc/calamares/settings.conf you'll see the sequence of options. automirror is before packages, but after users, etc.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you know any reason why booting live would automount a swap …], No
<wxl> @kc2bez if you start afresh again BEFORE RUNNING CALAMARES is the swap partition mounted? maybe give me `lsblk` again
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D24
<wxl> @TheWendyPower reviewed!
<wxl> @tsimonq2: where/how do we remove calamares after install?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: or is it more that we don't install it at all? that's it right?
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/packages.conf$5
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/settings.conf$45
<Wafficus> question regarding lxterminal, so is it possible to full screen it?
<Wafficus> like fully full screen it?
<wxl> lxterminal or qterminal?
<Wafficus> lxterminal
<wxl> mmm don't think so
<Wafficus> *feature request ;)
<wxl> hah
<Wafficus> hey you know what would be a cool thing
<Wafficus> if this isn't a thing already
<Wafficus> what if you could visualize git branches like ranger
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Fixed @wxl and comment added @tsimonq2 to D24
<Wafficus> that'd be sick
<wxl> the one thing i would say is that lxde's development is reaaaaaaaaaaly slow
<wxl> they had to work hard enough to get gtk3 support let alone have full screen terminals XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: ""
<tsimonq2> The only "oddity" is this. Why is there an option to install Lubuntu on
<tsimonq2> my desktop after I've installed Lubuntu? 
<Wafficus> ha
<tsimonq2> oops
<tsimonq2> wxl: That's a whoooooole separate issue.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: which?
<tsimonq2> I gotta fix that shiznit.
<tsimonq2> wxl: ubuntu-quality
<wxl> what issue is that because i don't even see it???
<Wafficus> wxl: did you want try and except clauses for getcountry() AND get mirror() right?
<Wafficus> *for automirror
<wxl> @tsimonq2: seems that live images automount swap by design (to deal with low ram). the problem with this is that if a drive has a swap partition, then the entire disk option is not displayed
<tsimonq2> wxl: Different issue.
<wxl> Wafficus: for now, getcountry()
<Wafficus> wxl: gotcha thanks
<tsimonq2> wxl: It'll take less time for me to fix it and show you the fix and you understand the fix than for me to explain it to you.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: dude when you figure out how to speak in complete sentences, come back, ok? :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Shhh, fixing it.
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> faster
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl It automounted swap but I think you already figured that out.
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> thanks
<Wafficus> what's a good light weight internet browser for lubuntu btw?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-03
<lubot> <kc2bez> sorry for the weird one.
<Wafficus> someone said to use lynx instead of w3m in terminal, but I wanted to know a smaller memory hog one for GUI web browsing
<Wafficus> I hate the depending on Chrome on this comp tbh
<wxl> well it depends on what you want it to do
<wxl> i mean, dillo is pretty small
<wxl> but the web is run on javascript
<wxl> so maybe falkon or qutebrowser or something of the sort is a better choice
<Wafficus> true
<Wafficus> falkon and qutebrowser, cool, will look in the lubuntu repo for that
<Wafficus> *those
<wxl> right now falkon is default for 18.10
<wxl> it's qt so since lxde is largely gtk and not qt, it will mean pulling in some qt libs. qutebrowser too
<wxl> xombrero used to be a thing but i don't know where it went
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf likes opera but i doubt that's light
<wxl> @kc2bez i don't think that's too strange, actually
<Wafficus> hmm, btw did anyone figure out what the default mirror should be for the getcountry() function?
<Wafficus> or rather
<Wafficus> whoops poorly phrased
<Wafficus> that has to deal with getmirror()
<Wafficus> I guess I have to add a timeout block to make the computer wait for the country right
<wxl> ^^ @tsimonq2 
<wxl> yeah
<Wafficus> do we we need a try and except block for the getcountry() function?
<Wafficus> isn't that only for the getmirror() function?
<wxl> mirror calls country and country's the one that fails, so country
<Wafficus> ah ok
<Wafficus> so I put the code that was previously placed into the try block
<Wafficus> now for the default except part
<Wafficus> if in doubt, US lol?
<Wafficus> or we have to assume other countries as well
<Wafficus> or rather, the issue is to make a time out function
<Wafficus> do I have to consult the "REST api" for Python in this case?
<wxl> probably
<wxl> but 
<wxl> i don't know
<wxl> no, the country is used to pick a mirror
<Wafficus> so there is no default country then
<wxl> well we need to pick one
<wxl> i'd say pick the US
<Wafficus> like there would be no except clause other than saying "country not found"
<Wafficus> yeah I was gonna say
<wxl> and oregon state university's mirros :)
<Wafficus> good idea
<Wafficus> didn't know we mirror from that university
<wxl> they mirror everything
<Wafficus> I knew a transfer student at the college I went to that went there
<Wafficus> mega cute
<Wafficus> anyway
<Wafficus> lets see
<Wafficus> default mirror should be oregon state university mirrors huh
<Wafficus> makes sense
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1649
<wxl> i wish lugito showed diffs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wafficus [<Wafficus> question regarding lxterminal, so is it possible to full screen it?], F11
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the best I have done
<Wafficus> HMollerCl: but how do I get rid of the menu at the top too?
<Wafficus> like to hide it
<Wafficus> Thanks though for the F11 trick, appreciate it a ton
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wafficus [<Wafficus> HMollerCl: but how do I get rid of the menu at the top too?], I don't  think it can be done. Can't you use tty? (ctrl+alt+f1 f2, f3....f6) com back to x with ctr+alt+f7
<wxl> Preferences > Display > Hide menu bar
<Wafficus> woah
<Wafficus> yeah I just got back to this
<Wafficus> that was a trip
<Wafficus> I didn't even know you could do that
<Wafficus> thats crazy
<wxl> you mean virtual terminals?
<Wafficus> yeah whatever the hell that was
<Wafficus> ctrl + alt + f1
<wxl> yep
<Wafficus> I thought I totally screwed up my computer
<wxl> hah
<Wafficus> is that lxterminal?
<wxl> be warned: that's not running in x
<Wafficus> or is that something else
<Wafficus> yeah I assumed
<Wafficus> I kinda like that
<wxl> something altogether different
<Wafficus> pure terminal baby :)
<Wafficus> maybe that's the solution to my other laptop
<Wafficus> keep X for boot
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_console
<Wafficus> but immediately go into virtual terminal
<wxl> or just don't even boot into x
<wxl> use it iff. you need it
<Wafficus> yeah I got an old Acer Aspire 3690 with 512 meg ram, considering just having purely terminals on that
<Wafficus> I tried looking at what "ubuntu server" distro I needed yesterday but was confused ha
<tsimonq2> Wafficus: D24 is waiting on upstream. Blaming agaida. XD
<tsimonq2> er
<tsimonq2> wxl
<wxl> no hell with that
<tsimonq2> dude
<tsimonq2> The package LITERALLY WON'T INSTALL.
<wxl> when that fix comes, we can mvoe it back
<tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> what are you talking about?
<tsimonq2> lxqt-globalkeys and lubuntu-default-settings would be impossible to ship at the same time.
<tsimonq2> Two binaries can't ship the same files.
<tsimonq2> lxqt-globalkeys already ships the files.
<tsimonq2> Which means we either have to hack up the LXQt package or we have to wait for upstream to do XDG properly.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Which means we either have to hack up the LXQt package or we have to …], that's for Super_L ?
<wxl> oh god. well reading their bug the latter is not coming any time soon
<wxl> yes @HMollerCl and any other changes we want to make to keys
<wxl> and that's the thing --- we WILL want to make changes
<wxl> so i vote hacking lxqt then :/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm pretty sure that my installation from mid august had Super_L as default
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I tyhink I can download again right?
<tsimonq2> I really can't do that in good conscious, but I can close my eyes and whistle if you get a change sponsored to lxqt-globalkeys by another Ubuntu developer. :P
<wxl> ugh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> to test it and see what cahanged?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> It is very annoying for the main menu shortcut default to be set to Alt+F1
<wxl> well then i guess we can kiss globalkeys changes goodbye
<tsimonq2> Faulty logic. :P
<wxl> not for a while at least
<tsimonq2> Find how other LXQt packages just pull from XDG settings, and then make PRs upstream to lxqt-globalkeys.
<wxl> go for it
<tsimonq2> For someone who isn't familiar with the codebase, probably a 2-3 hour job.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> cuz i'm sure if the developers of the actual software can't figure it out, joe pleeb sure can
<tsimonq2> dude
<tsimonq2> agaida is just lazy
<Wafficus> wxl: So its time.sleep(10) for 10 seconds in Python
<wxl> @HMollerCl there's only a day or two of images available, sorry
<Wafficus> did you want that BEFORE localdata gets initialized
<Wafficus> or after
<wxl> @tsimonq2: no, the bug is something he made because he wants it changed
<Wafficus> in automirror's main.py?
<wxl> Wafficus: no, no. urllib.request has a timeout option
<tsimonq2> Wafficus: See palinek's comment.
<tsimonq2> ARGH.
<tsimonq2> wxl: YOU.
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: 07:42:07 PM <+agaida> and it should be easy to implement - but not for me :D
<tsimonq2> I TOLD YOU DO
<tsimonq2> *SO
<wxl> ok well whos' going to do it? apparently no one cares
<tsimonq2> You apparently care.
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> s/no one/no one with sufficient skill and knowledge of the code/
<tsimonq2> dude
<tsimonq2> It's just C++
<wxl> then knock yourself out
<wxl> or we just change the default in lxqt-globalkeys and problem solved
<tsimonq2> Knock yourself out; the packaging's in Phab.
<Wafficus> hey so I'm looking at that link:
<Wafficus> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D23
<Wafficus> I don't see a comment that told me to look into urllib.request() for a timeout section
<Wafficus> I will anyway
<Wafficus> but am I not on the same page?
<wxl> there's not a timeout section. it's an option to urllib.request
<wxl> like it's a feature of urllib.request itself
<Wafficus> gotcha
<wxl> got a solution to the problem @TheWendyPower
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl........ 😏
<wxl> @TheWendyPower blame me. I didn't knwo two binaries couldn't provide the same file.
<Wafficus> wxl: Hey check out my pastebin:
<Wafficus> wxl: https://pastebin.com/YyvW7Ym2
<Wafficus> wxl: is that what you wanted using the 'timeout' parameter?
<tsimonq2> Anyone else have botched networking with the daily under QEMU?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl I'll just go back to working on the slide show... [whispers to myself] It is much safer there... 😉
<tsimonq2> ahahaha
<tsimonq2> Good work!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl now I will try the calamares thing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> on a vm
<Wafficus> wxl: hey man, did you check out my paste bin above?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm @wxl it's taking pretty long on unsquash filesystem
<lubot> <HMollerCl> at least now it is in 22% before was in 21%.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> create locale
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 39%
<lyorian> @HmollerCI unsquash seems to take a long time
<lyorian> tsimonq2:  live session or installed?
<lyorian> tsimonq2: I have it working fine with virtio nic 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and error
<lyorian> in the live session
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<wxl> @TheWendyPower https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-cosmic-cuttlefish-release-parties/8228
<wxl> @HMollerCl what error? pastebin the logs if you can
<wxl> man i wish Wafficus would just stay put XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 375x286) https://i.imgur.com/pABdcrI.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> never used pastebin what should I do?
<wxl> @TheWendyPower so you're giving up? :(
<wxl> @HMollerCl `cat somefile | pastebinit`
<wxl> did you copy and paste @HMollerCl? that might be the issue. python is really picky about indentation
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> did you copy and paste @HMollerCl? that might be the issue. python is real …], ok, that can be
<wxl> @HMollerCl here's the raw file you can just replace it ith https://phab.lubuntu.me/file/data/tkqb45bqwzr2kzcz6vtl/PHID-FILE-6gnqqtxh3ra6vc6mgajb/common_modules_automirror_main.py
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl goodness no I'm not giving up! I am drinking an adult beverage and making dinner for my husband and 4 children. :-)
<wxl> @TheWendyPower ok good because you did really good and you're almost done!!!!
<wxl> although the thought of wendy coding drunk…
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Hahahahahaha
<lyorian> don't spill the adult beverage on your computer
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> It isn't going near the computer... I just can't have another ruined keyboard right now. 😁
<wxl> https://www.wetkeys.com/Washable-Computer-Keyboards-Waterproof-Computer-Keyboards-s/3.htm
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I may have to get one of those.....
<wxl> i hear that adult diapers help, too, since you don't have to bother getting up XD
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I've changed diapers for 4 kids, I'm done with diapers!!!!
<wxl> oh you don't have to tell me twice and i only have one
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> LOL!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl here's the raw file you can just replace it ith https://phab.lu …], ok, starting all again, btw, now the system only gave me the manual partition option
<wxl> @HMollerCl if that's the case you should quit calamares and look at your disk set up with e.g. `lsblk`. chances are you have a swap partition mounted. run `swapoff /path/to/swap` and then run calamares and it will work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I did the manual partition, manual erase and created
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the installation ended w/p problems
<lubot> <HMollerCl> w/o
<wxl> @HMollerCl that's a good sign. can you send the logs over?
<wxl> i don't remember if there's timing info in there. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmmm, y did the reset after installation. Can I recover them?
<wxl> maaaaybe. look in ~/.config
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don't see anything. But to be honest, during the installation I didn't found logs in .config either
<wxl> oh they're there somewhere
<lubot> <HMollerCl> apparently I will have to instal again
<lubot> <kc2bez> Are you looking for calamares logs? maybe /var/log/installer/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will look there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl I think I have some logs. How can I send it to you?
<wxl> sorry i meant ~/.cache not ~/.config
<wxl> you can put it on paste.ubuntu.com or share.riseup.net or wherever..... or just `cat file | pastebinit` and give me the url
<wxl> here's my log i just finished https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j3r4jmHfCY/
<wxl> if you go to automirro you can i pass through the automirror in like a second
<wxl> less than that, really
<lubot> <HMollerCl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CjpCr7krjW/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hope this help
<wxl> hm that seems to be the bad one
<wxl> oh wait no i'm wrong
<wxl> the good one follows
<wxl> so it took about 3 seconds for you
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup, the two
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I need to sleep. Good night.
<wxl> thanks be well!
<wxl> oh it looks like the timeout thing might not be an issue. looks like without specifying it has no timeout! https://stackoverflow.com/questions/29649173/what-is-the-global-default-timeout#29649638
<lyorian> night @HmollerCI
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA0cfb42a5926b: fix changelog for patches] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA0cfb42a5926b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAa6f8fc187fce: make libs private] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAa6f8fc187fce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA9993bd2d5a91: fix control like debian] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA9993bd2d5a91
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAc1462efb141b: fix copyright like debian] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAc1462efb141b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAd5e6039cdfbe: fix copyright location] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAd5e6039cdfbe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAe5e794796f86: fixed rules like debian] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAe5e794796f86
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA89a8d4ee2ccb: removed qtkeychain install] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA89a8d4ee2ccb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA25b6f3744da3: updated install files like debian] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA25b6f3744da3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA833ff3c8f2e0: update watch like debian] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA833ff3c8f2e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA8dff8499daa3: update lintian-overrides like debian] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA8dff8499daa3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA333756f70e66: add postinst from debian] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA333756f70e66
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA9d3b8c7fb783: update checklist] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA9d3b8c7fb783
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA7400605453bd: fix extra copyright] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA7400605453bd
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl [<wxl> @VikingRedwolf likes opera but i doubt that's light], I'm liking Epiphany more and more lately, but I need security plugins in my life. And the sync feature of Opera is perfect, including the speed dials. Firefox 's bookmarks are awful. But yes, being a Chromium thingie it's not that fast loading, but it is rendering
<lubot> .
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA65ed8057f809: slight watch improvement] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA65ed8057f809
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA1e09bbd0632e: nevermind the private lib patch] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA1e09bbd0632e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA6ef6d5bae702: fix install paths] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA6ef6d5bae702
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA08cc6d0a1e63: update changelog] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA08cc6d0a1e63
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA86995307a458: deal with lintian errors] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA86995307a458
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAc95112a60e52: i kan spell] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAc95112a60e52
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA65c2957631a8: triggers not necessary after all] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA65c2957631a8
<wxl> new trojita coming down the pike. with all of agaida's debian packaging. this should be good. 
<wxl> ok trojita 0.7-0ubuntu1ppa4 has now successfully built and is publishing as we speak. go test everyone! https://launchpad.net/~wxl/+archive/ubuntu/testy-testy
<wxl> @tsimonq2: any idea if those luks/encryption changes made it into calamares and what patches we want to pull down if they have?
<wxl> ugh trojita is almost there
<wxl> i'm in this weird catch-22 trying to deal with lintian errors but the solution is to move libtrojita_plugins.so from /usr/lib/trojita to /usr/lib
<wxl> ok ppa5 on the way should fix that
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA4ed3cbc196f7: fixed location of libtrojita_plugins.so] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA4ed3cbc196f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA182419ae2198: triggers necessary after all] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA182419ae2198
<wxl> now i got to bed
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl I tested trojita. Everything seems to work as expected for me. Install went fine and I was able to send and receive emails. I think you got it!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1650
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: set up Lubuntu Membership] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73#1651
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: Set up Lubuntu Membership] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73#1651
<wxl[m]> Thanks @kc2bez!
<wxl[m]> See that task T81 above if you have objections about swapping Falkon for Firefox folks
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I have no objection.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T86: Reorganizations of official titles] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T86#1653
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: Set up Lubuntu Membership] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73#1655
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: Fix HTML for lubuntu-devel list] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#1657
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: Fix HTML for lubuntu-devel list] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#1658
<wxl[m]> Who else has tried Trojitá?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I've not tried it but I can.
<wxl[m]> Dooooooeeeeeeet
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: Set up Lubuntu Membership] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73#1660
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There, I've sort of laid down a foundation for Lubuntu governance.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: a switch? really? because you said we were waiting on a new release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: a switch? really? because you said we were waiting on a new rel …], What?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: encryption
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, the release was done aaaages ago
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We haven't been waiting for a while
 * wxl sighs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Who else has tried Trojitá?], how should I install it? apt install?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lubuntu_bot [*wxl: sighs*], Love you too. Now go enable LVM in a live image and try an install!
<wxl> @HMollerCl `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wxl/testy-testy && sudo apt install trojita`
<wxl> @tsimonq2: well first i have to figure out flipping the switch, right? also you're pinging the bot.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: well first i have to figure out flipping the switch, right? als …], I'm not pinging the bot, just replying to you... The switch is in the docs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't know offhand
<wxl> h0837 < lubot:#lubuntu-devel> <tsimonq2> @lubuntu_bot [*wxl:
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<wxl> this is the switch? https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/v3.2.2/src/modules/partition/partition.conf#L62
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I dunno, try it :)
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> you seem to have expressed some understanding about this. i know nothing about it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Me neither. I just RTFM'ed.
<wxl> then you should be able to say yay or nay, no?
<wxl> anyways i guess you'll be of little help
<wxl> why do we have neverCreateSwap to true? this ensure suspend basically won't work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> why do we have neverCreateSwap to true? this ensure suspend basically won' …], Because Ubuntu does swapfiles
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I dunno
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You can't suspend with swapfiles???? only swap partition?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [You can't suspend with swapfiles???? only swap partition?], You can
<wxl> @HMollerCl no, you can. i didn't recognize that fact 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which is why we don't need a partition
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that si my understading too.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I also think wxl is confusing suspend with hibernate. You can suspend without swap, you can't hibernate without swap.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And hibernate has been disabled for aaaages.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but you can enable it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [but you can enable it.], Can you?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also wxl I really want to know your thoughts on the whole LC proposal
<wxl> suspend needs ram, hibernate needs disk
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it's fine but i'd consider dealing with the iso as a little more important
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Mkay
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Can you?], yes, I did that. From what I know ubuntu disabled hibernation for computers NOT certified for lubuntu.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/361734/hibernation-is-still-missing-from-menu-in-13-10-after-enabling-via-polkit-how-t/362499#362499
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<wxl> althought https://lwn.net/Articles/764841/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAe49198de1e73: updated timestamp] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAe49198de1e73
<Wafficus> wxl: Did you see the pastebin I did last night, wxl?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> has anyone tried wine in 18.10?
<wxl> Wafficus: i sent you a memo
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> No I have not, but I've thougt about loading up Steam.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In my installation from august, after  ... sudo apt install wine
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when I run wine it says:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it looks like wine32 is missing, you should install it. ... as root, please execute "apt-get install wine32"
<Wafficus> wxl: On phab?
<Wafficus> wxl: If its through IRC's private messaging, how do I access my IRC inbox?
<wxl> Wafficus: /msg memoserv 
<wxl> you should have got it when you logged in
<wxl> might have not noticed it in the spew
<wxl> while you're at it go try trojita: `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wxl/testy-testy && sudo apt install trojita && trojita`
<Wafficus> got your memo
<Wafficus> what's trojita?
<Wafficus> I'm accessing freenode via browser at work, so I'm not any particular machine tbh
<wxl> our email client for 18.10
<wxl> i just finally got it packaged in a reasonable state
<wxl> already have one +1 on it but i need as many eyes on it as possible
<wxl> word of warning though: imap only
<Wafficus> wxl: Ah gotcha, yeah I'll install it on my Lubuntu laptop at home
<Wafficus> what's imap?
<wxl> most likely, the email protocol you're used to
<Wafficus> gotcha
<Wafficus> I do defaults for lubuntu
<Wafficus> so I have no idea lol
<wxl> well i think that claws or whatevre it was that we shipped could do either
<wxl> and in other news looks like we have kernels stuck in proposed keeping our images from building
<wxl> so take a break from testing images and test trojita :)
<wxl> yeah sylpheed does pop3, imap up to 4rev1, smtp (duh, that's sending) as well as nntp (news)
<wxl> trojita's not that cool.
<wxl> but i'm not the world's biggest fan of pop. it has its value, but i don't need it.
<Wafficus> well I'll take a break when I finally fix that function's timing issue
<Wafficus> or whatever you want then htough
<Wafficus> I just want to make sure its solved
<Wafficus> I always just use outlook in browser, I've never used mail clients in an OS ever
<Wafficus> just only in a browser tab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl, just confiigured an IMAP account. There is no "authentication failed" message
<wxl> actually i'm thinking the timeout is a red herring
<Wafficus> I would want to learn mutt though
<wxl> i don't remember if i sent you that
<Wafficus> yeah you said that
<wxl> infinity is a long time out
<wxl> mutt rules.
<Wafficus> I could never find out how to change the default email though through their man page
<wxl> @HMollerCl you configured this through trojita?
<Wafficus> I tried waiting in #mutt too but no response
<Wafficus> *for Lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl you configured this through trojita?], yes
<wxl> usually update-alternatives will do the trick
<wxl> @HMollerCl how do you know you were suppossed to get an authentication failed message? maybe you put in the right password after all? XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I had to open a "IMAP protocol" window to see the problem
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And it is still trying to connect, how can I stop it?
<wxl> that i'm not sure of
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tring to reply an e-mail I got: APPEND ha fallado: Client tried to access nonexistent namespace. (Mailbox name should probably be prefixed with: INBOX.) (0.001 + 0.000 secs).
<lubot> <HMollerCl> really don't get what should be prefixed with INBOX.
<wxl> where did you make an account at?
<wxl> i don't even get how you can make an account
<wxl> seems like all you can do is add an existing one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm confused between make an account and add an existing one.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In making an account are you thinking in a server?
<wxl> well in thunderbird you can sign up for an account on e.g. gmail, in addition to simply entering your information for an account that already exists at gmail
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, I don't know thata. My trojita just crashed
<wxl> i don't think trojita can do much more than just enter an existing account
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> i don't think trojita can do much more than just enter an existing account], I think the same
<wxl> post up the crash if you can
<wxl> probably something in /var/crash
<lubot> <HMollerCl> got it but I can't connect to pastebinit
<wxl> weird
<wxl> maybe that's why trojita crashed: network issues
<lubot> <HMollerCl> [Errno socket error] The write operation timed out
<wxl> yeah that sounds like a network issue. can you `ping paste.ubuntu.com` ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ING paste.ubuntu.com (91.189.90.174) 56(84) bytes of data. ... 64 bytes from druzhnaya.canonical.com (91.189.90.174): icmp_seq=1 ttl=43 time=217 ms ... 64 bytes from druzhnaya.canonical.com (91.189.90.174): icmp_seq=2 ttl=43 time=224 ms ... 64 bytes from druzhnaya.canonical.com (91.189.90.174): icmp_seq=3 ttl=44 time=217 ms ... 64 b
<lubot> ytes from druzhnaya.canonical.com (91.189.90.174): icmp_seq=4 ttl=43 time=228 ms
<wxl> i'd try it again
<lubot> <HMollerCl> still getting the same error, still able to ping paste.ubuntu.com
<wxl> @HMollerCl what's the exact command you're using?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> cat _usr_bin_trojita.1000.crash | pastebinit
<wxl> let's try passing `-b paste.debian.net` to pastebinit
<lubot> <HMollerCl> cat _usr_bin_trojita.1000.crash | pastebinit -b paste.debian.net
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ??
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <HMollerCl> same error
<wxl> huh it just dies
<wxl> bizaare. open up paste.ubuntu.com and copy and paste it then XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it gave me a 502 error
<wxl> wth
<wxl> well something is certainly not behaving right with your networking
<lubot> <HMollerCl> after pasting the data, after I press the "paste" buton it give me 502 bad gateway
<lubot> <HMollerCl> apparently wine has problems creating entries in the menu.
<wxl> no suchn problems https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DxCvjpVxNs/
<wxl> even more https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GPk2wW6bDx/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> i will ry in the host system
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup, no problem there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Bv2rBjXC9K/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> winecfg ... 001e:err:winecfg:open_mountmgr failed to open mount manager err 2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not sure whta that means
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is a wine error
<wxl[m]> Isn't there a wine channel?
<wxl[m]> Oh well probably not on Telegram
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 16:50:47.618 Submission gotError: APPEND ha fallado: Client tried to access nonexistent namespace. (Mailbox name should probably be prefixed with: INBOX.) (0.001 + 0.000 secs). ... 16:50:47.618 Submission STATE_FAILED
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T60: Improved Wallpapers] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T60#1670
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl, @TheWendyPower: Can I get your thoughts on the LC stuff ASAP so I can get the ball rolling?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 I've read through it a few times today. It sounds good to me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Waiting on wxl :)
<wxl> i already said go
<wxl> btw calamares seg faults trying to do luks
<wxl> no clear response from anyone at #cala as to what the issue might be
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Just checking current daily. @TheWendyPower 200px button is ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Gtk theme enable is ok, screen grab is out
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Only thing apparently doesn't work is to define gth-theme arc-darker. The override in gnome worked but adwaita still appears as default
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Only thing apparently doesn't work is to define gth-theme arc-darker. The overri …], So, LXQt isn't reading it correctly?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will send what happens after installing it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *see
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Nope, still puts adwaita
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Apparently the .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini must exist
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1671
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the setting of default gtk-theme from gsettings was added on sept2. This should be taken into cosideration by 18.10 right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/pull/278/commits/10945b90c8d9a084977675bc8b1db158acd4c909#diff-b37764f38e63f6ed1fa485106bf34ccaR294
<wxl> i'm pretty sure i added that patch to mkpath if not exist
<wxl> it's certainly something that came after the last release https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/compare/0.13.0...master
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lxqt-config/browse/ubuntu%252Fcosmic/debian/patches/mkpath-for-null-gtk-settings.patch
<wxl> so you can see that's only part of it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so that's why it isn't working.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> giving that, the only way I see we can define a default is to create .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1672
<wxl> @HMollerCl you could pull the rest of that patch in if need be
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how?
<wxl> use that one as an example
<wxl> more or less you want to do this: grab the diff from github, import it with quilt, and there ya go
<wxl> that's what i did with that one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm I will have to thinks about it to see if I understand it.
<wxl> i can walk you through it step by step if you need it
<wxl> i refer to the general concept in the packaging notes but i don't explain it. it's on the todo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks, now I have to go, will ping you when I have time.
<wxl> ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1673
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1674
<Wafficus> wxl: hey I'm home. What did you want me to dl again? A new mailing client to test out right?
<tsimonq2> Wafficus: You should also get a bouncer first. ;)
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: what's that my dude?
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: is that the "bot" magic you guys have going?
<tsimonq2> Wafficus: wxl would love to explain.
<wxl> Wafficus: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wxl/testy-testy && sudo apt update && sudo apt install trojita && trojita
<Wafficus> wxl: thanks will do right now
<Wafficus> I'm using that terminal console right now
<Wafficus> kinda liking this a lot :)
<Wafficus> way nicer than LxTerminal tbh
<Wafficus> do you guys know how to use the keyboard to select text in IRC without a mouse lol?
<Wafficus> I'm using weechat
<Wafficus> looking through the man page now in any case
<Wafficus> dling the packages right now
<Wafficus> for trojita that is
<Wafficus> so I installed it via that command
<Wafficus> do I just run it as "trojita" in bash?
<Wafficus> wxl: 
<wxl> or you can click on the right icon
<Wafficus> ah gotcha its x based
<Wafficus> ill be back in that case
<Wafficus> hey back
<Wafficus> so I installed it on the terminal console window in F1
<Wafficus> now im on the X window aka F7
<Wafficus> I don't see the icon, do I have to reboot to see Trojita?
<Wafficus> *like in any relevant menus in the start menu
<Wafficus> I'll try rebooting
<Wafficus> hey weird question
<Wafficus> what's the default font in LxTerminal?
<Wafficus> got it its mono space
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1675
<Wafficus> I don't see Trojita as an icon in my start menu
<Wafficus> and whereis trojita doesn't work
<Wafficus> wxl: 
<wxl> just run it on the command line. we'll fix that later
<Wafficus> command not found
<Wafficus> trojita: command not found
<wxl> then you didn't install it right
<Wafficus> can you copy and paste that command again
<wxl> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wxl/testy-testy && sudo apt update && sudo apt install trojita
<Wafficus> its giving 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80] in one of the lines
<Wafficus> im assuming that was just for one of the mirrors
<wxl> fix your internets :)
<Wafficus> well if im on this
<Wafficus> then clearly my internet works
<wxl> some of it does at least
<Wafficus> hmm
<Wafficus> what is a command that i can put the output of my bash console into a text file
<Wafficus> like just use the arrow key right
<Wafficus> like:
<Wafficus> sudo add-apt-respository ppa:wxl/testy-testy > test.txt?
<wxl> yep
<Wafficus> I did that command and now I'm waiting
<Wafficus> I'm wondering how its gonna take the input for the Enter key
<Wafficus> its just hanging for now
<wxl> it probably won't
<Wafficus> damn
<Wafficus> alright I'll just copy and paste it then
<lubot> <kc2bez> It should show under the Internet category on your menu after you get it installed, it worked for me.
<wxl> you can use the -y switch
<wxl> @kc2bez he is having more fundamental problems
<lubot> <kc2bez> I see that. I just wanted to let you know @wxl that it did populate my menu.
<wxl> yay :)
<Wafficus> https://pastebin.com/ws02hThq
<Wafficus> ^ there's my output
<wxl> Wafficus: give us /etc/apt/sources.list
<lubot> <kc2bez> Bionic?
<Wafficus> ok
<wxl> oh actually yeah
<wxl> all kinds of broken things
<lubot> <kc2bez> should be cosmic no?
<wxl> well he might be on bionic
<wxl> trojita won't work on it, though
<wxl> you should open up a virtual machine and run it that way Wafficus 
<lubot> <kc2bez> yeah I wondered.
<Wafficus> https://pastebin.com/2VRGdz0a
<Wafficus> I only have 2 gigs of ram though wxl 
<wxl> so?
<wxl> lines 56 and 58 are duplicates
<Wafficus> I didn't think I could run vms on this thing :0
<Wafficus> 4 gigs of ram rather sorry
<Wafficus> not 2
<wxl> also if you look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d you'll find files related to cool-retro-term and compton that should be removed 
<wxl> so run a vm with 1gb of ram
<Wafficus> I've never done it :/
<wxl> in any case you can't run trojita on bionic
<Wafficus> do I have to install vmware?
<Wafficus> am I on Bionic?
<wxl> virtualbox would probably be easiest but if you can figure it out, virt-manager (kvm/qemu) would probably be a better use of resources
<wxl> lsb_release -a will tell you
<Wafficus> ah yeah I'm on bionic
<Wafficus> so I have to download an iso of cosmic then?
<wxl> yep
<Wafficus> ok
<Wafficus> I have x86_64
<Wafficus> so I'm assuming 32 bit release Cosmic right?
<wxl> 64
<Wafficus> really?
<Wafficus> i'm on x84_64 right now
<Wafficus> ok
<wxl> that's 64
<Wafficus> ah gotcha
<Wafficus> dling the iso
<Wafficus> installing virtualbox
<Wafficus> gonna be fun
<Wafficus> I kinda like the vm idea, never really did it
<Wafficus> I guess I love emulators too, so I've been doing it for a while without really realizing it haha
<Wafficus> but yeah when I get the ISO, just do a live disc boot of it right?
<wxl> yup
<Wafficus> ok i'll keep you updated
<Wafficus> like usual I kinda only have an hour at home so I'll hopefully get this done before 8:30 pm
<Wafficus> once I get it, run that command right, and make sure it installs
<Wafficus> and just test it out right?
<wxl> yeah, you shouldn't even need to install the system
<Wafficus> cool will do
<Wafficus> makes me wanna distro hop a bit haha
<Wafficus> jk, I still like Lubuntu a lot
<Wafficus> I tried Puppy like a month ago, ugh, somethings so jenky about that
<Wafficus> like i wanna like it for being able to run that fast, but damn, is the actual GUI menu just all over the place
<wxl> that is the ugly underarm pimple of linux
<Wafficus> at least ours is elegant
<wxl> ANY other distro is better
<Wafficus> wxl: I see you agree haha
<Wafficus> wxl: What's your take on it?
<wxl> it's gross and disgusting XD
<Wafficus> wxl: I say its the menu that just isn't user friendly, its all over the place
<wxl> under the hood it's just bizarre too
<Wafficus> really?
<Wafficus> btw how do you leave a channel in IRC?
<Wafficus> just wanted to leave #linux for now
<wxl>  /part #channel
<Wafficus> I tried that
<Wafficus> hmm
<Wafficus> I tried /part ##linux
<Wafficus> weird
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1676
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-04
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So I have the latest daily and Trojita up and running. It is syncing and I was able to send a test email just fine.
<Wafficus> wxl: I'm booting into cosmic's live cd
<Wafficus> "Lubuntu 18.10"
<Wafficus> wxl: I gave myself 1 gig ram, and a 10 gig hdd
<Wafficus> woah damn, new GUI looks tight
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Tight as in "sweeeet" or tight as in "all scrunched up"? :P
<wxl> ughhhhhhhh
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> ROFL
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: love it, whoever did this, props. Probably Wendy, you go girl!
<Wafficus> I'm trying this mail client Trojita out, and its asking for the 'server'
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl had a big role in it.
<Wafficus> how do I get in this?
<Wafficus> HMollercl: great job
<Wafficus> *how do I get the server for Outlook.com for example?
<Wafficus> like i placed my actual outlook account in the general section
<Wafficus> I only ask, cause I've literally never done e-mail other than tabs in a web browser
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Outlook is a mail client, like Trojita not a mail provider.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So I use Hover for my business email. I used the same instructions they give for adding my email account to Thunderbird.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Here is that so you can see what it looks like for my email provider. ... https://help.hover.com/hc/en-us/articles/217281897-How-to-Install-Mozilla-Thunderbird-and-configure-Hover-email?mobile_site=true
<wxl> someone want to try to confirm this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1795998
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1795998 in qterminal (Ubuntu) "Sometimes F12 doesn't hide the drop down qterminal" [Undecided, New]
<Wafficus> ah I see
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl I can text it.
<Wafficus> and these port numbers and outgoing port numbers are universal right?
<Wafficus> like can I use my outlook account regardless? or I have to look up Outlook specific settings?
<wxl> Wendy?
<wxl> Wafficus: no, they're not universal
<Wafficus> dang
<Wafficus> ok i'll look up a guide for that then for outlook
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl I ment I can test it. :P
<wxl> thx :)
<wxl> https://support.office.com/en-us/article/POP-IMAP-and-SMTP-settings-for-Outlook-com-d088b986-291d-42b8-9564-9c414e2aa040
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl there is a little weirdness with the dropdown. It seems to stabilize after you open and hide a few times. I will test it some more.
<lubot> <kc2bez> scratch that. it has issues hiding 6 times out of 10 for me. It is like key is double tapped (repeated) but only some of the time.
<tsimonq2> Wafficus: Dude, people have told me "that looks tight" in both contexts, so I needed to ask XD
<tsimonq2> I'm a bad person >:D
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1677
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl I'm not having any issues with the drop down terminal, so far.
<Wafficus> I got a Failed to Send Mail error:
<lubot> <kc2bez> FWIW I do have compton enabled. I am going to do a fresh install and see if my results vary.
<Wafficus> Sending of the message failed with the following error: 5.7.57 SMTP; Client was not authenticated to send anonymous mail during MAIL FROM [BN6PR1801CA0009.namprd18.prod.outlook.com]
<Wafficus> I put what I found on an SMTP for trojia with outlook guide from Lifewire.com :/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1678
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wafficus follow @wxl 's link to setup outlook ^^^
<Wafficus> I got it to work
<Wafficus> I didn't have encryption on apparently
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1679
<Wafficus> and I didn't have the username and password set for both ingoing and outgoing mail
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @kc2bez I'm on a fresh install of the 2018/10/03 daily.
<Wafficus> wxl: I sent myself a test email and received it in Trojita. Is that good for testing?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am on yesterday's. I will install today's and report back.
<Wafficus> wxl: Anyway, i'll check in tomorrow, let me know what you'd like me to work on tomorrow :) peace for tonight
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1680
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl fresh daily installed, no compton enabled, 1 out of 8 or so don't hide.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @kc2bez are you in a VM?
<lubot> <kc2bez> negative. on bare metal.
<tsimonq2> wxl: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH MARK GREENLIGHTED THE LC I THINK
<tsimonq2> Perhaps I'm overreacting... but hey :D
<tsimonq2> First steps...
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 awesome!
<tsimonq2> wxl: You wanted a Falkon bug? Here ya go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/falkon/+bug/1794917
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1794917 in falkon (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 18.10 falkon nouveau_pushbuf_kick" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> Reminds me, doing the swaperoo now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED1605bdcff980: Switch to Firefox for internet browsing until next cycle.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED1605bdcff980
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING7be8ac2a00e6: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING7be8ac2a00e6
<Wafficus> hey im getting a black screen issue woth my monitor
<Wafficus> it powers on with the fan but it just idles and i shur ir down successfully
<Wafficus> it
<Wafficus> i tried pulling the battery to make it boot properly but no dice
<Wafficus> for lubuntu
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1684
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1687
<wxl> oh hell we don't have a disk utility!
<wxl> not what i'm looking for but kdf is pretty cool
<wxl> looks like partitionmanager is probably what we want
<wxl> we didn't even include it in the list of options sigh
<lubot> <AceHW> Hey, where's the group for help with a problem when using Lubuntu?  ... I want to know where to direct somebody who is having a problem.
<wxl> @AceHW this is all in the links section of lubuntu.me
<wxl> https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<lubot> <AceHW> @wxl [<wxl> @AceHW this is all in the links section of lubuntu.me], was I supposed to know that?
<wxl> nope, just arming you with additional information
<lubot> <AceHW> Ok, thanks
<wxl> no problem
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> oh hell we don't have a disk utility!], My thoughts from the peanut gallery... If you include one, have on the live but then remove it. It may help in keeping some from wrecking their new install.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> From what I remember there is one. K something
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In the live session
<lubot> <kc2bez> You are correct @HMollerCl It looks like KDE Partition Manager is there in the live.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl when you are online please tell me to apply the patch from lxqt-config-apperance for gtk default theme
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: Lugito should do diffs] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88
<wxl> @kc2bez well you can't do anything to a mounted system anyways
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you fix the double network icons in bionic?
<wxl> @HMollerCl start by grabbing the git hub code
<wxl> @HMollerCl link me again to the repository so i can do it again
<lubot> <acheronuk> hmmm. KDE centric, but still handy: https://community.kde.org/Infrastructure/Phabricator
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T89: Standup meetings?] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T89
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you fix the double network icons in bionic?], I haven't quite yet, but it's on the TODO list.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T81: Swap out KDE Falkon for Firefox until Falkon becomes more stable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T81#1707
<wxl> @tsimonq2: cuz lotuspsyche was saying he had the problem.... but then an update fixed it?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1708
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Fix duplicate network icons in Bionic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: cuz lotuspsyche was saying he had the problem.... but then an u …], Yeah it's flaky.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T9: Recruitment campaign] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T9#1727
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1728
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1729
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T67: Repository for manual for LXQt] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T67#1730
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T89: Standup meetings?] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T89#1732
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1733
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T7: Canonical hosting for lubuntu.me] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T7#1734
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T7: Canonical hosting for lubuntu.me] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T7#1735
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T89: Standup meetings?] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T89#1736
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T7: Canonical hosting for lubuntu.me] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T7#1737
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: Investigate Bluetooth Fun] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1741
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1743
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T89: Standup meetings?] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T89#1744
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: Set up Lubuntu Membership] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73#1745
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T70: Evaluate BlueMoon] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70#1748
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T65: ISO size] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T65#1750
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T89: Standup meetings?] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T89#1753
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl link me again to the repository so i can do it again], I'm back. https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/pull/278/commits/10945b90c8d9a084977675bc8b1db158acd4c909#diff-b37764f38e63f6ed1fa485106bf34ccaR294
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: Set up Lubuntu Membership] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73#1754
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1756
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T70: Evaluate BlueMoon] agaida (Alf Gaida) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70#1757
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T70: Evaluate BlueMoon] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70#1758
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1759
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: Set up Lubuntu Membership] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73#1760
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T70: Evaluate BlueMoon] agaida (Alf Gaida) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70#1761
<wxl> back @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lets applt the patch
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T70: Evaluate BlueMoon] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70#1763
<wxl> i've got about 15 minutes
<wxl> then have to g to work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<wxl> so first `git clone` lxqt-config
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is the patch https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/pull/278/commits/10945b90c8d9a084977675bc8b1db158acd4c909#diff-b37764f38e63f6ed1fa485106bf34ccaR294
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1764
<wxl> so one thing to note is the revision id 10945b90c8d9a084977675bc8b1db158acd4c909
<wxl> and if we go to releases, we can find the revision id of the latest release is 9bd6ae9205909f70101aebaa7f316478965905fe
<wxl> oh actually hold on
<wxl> this is what we wanted https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/commit/4c3ad403dc14dde4fe41e56cf3272ac11e30346f
<wxl> oh wait maybe not
<wxl> huh how did i get that patch out of a single commit. weird. ok hold on XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T60: Improved Wallpapers] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T60#1768
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: Set up Lubuntu Membership] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73#1770
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T70: Evaluate BlueMoon] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70#1771
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T73: Set up Lubuntu Membership] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73#1772
<wxl> ok there we go https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/commit/10945b90c8d9a084977675bc8b1db158acd4c909
<wxl> github's interface is a little weird
<wxl> i had to actually manually edit the url to get what i wanted
<lubot> <HMollerCl> JEJEJ
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry for caps lock
<wxl> np
<wxl> so there's a couple approaches
<wxl> we could get a diff from the last release to this, but that's probably going to pull in too much extra stuff
<wxl> this diff right here is actually the diff between 10945b9 and 1350a80 (the parent)
<wxl> so we could grab that
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> except that's not actually the parent because again github is weird jeez
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what I don't understand is where are the file that we use.
<wxl> just one sec let me find the right revision id
<wxl> wth this is making me pull my hair out
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Social media campaign] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91
<wxl> so i had to go to the log to actually find the right revision number
<wxl> so i did `git log` and then `/Set the default GTK theme` to find 4c3ad403dc14dde4fe41e56cf3272ac11e30346f
<wxl> to see what the change is do `git diff 4c3ad403dc14dde4fe41e56cf3272ac11e30346f^ 4c3ad403dc14dde4fe41e56cf3272ac11e30346f`
<wxl> note that the "^" means (the revision before), so "^^^" would mean 3 revisions before
<wxl> you'll want to output that into a file
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I'm not sure I'm following you
<wxl> did you clone the repo from github?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which repo, I don't know which one to clone
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxqt repo?
<wxl> the one associated with that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lubuntu repo?
<wxl> let me show you
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#PPLP5LgmJlnQBDRLdBjE0g
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is teh repo I must clone? https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config.git
<wxl> click there to get to the repo
<wxl> be back in about 10 mins
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, here is the diff http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5rBTfGM4XX/
<wxl[m]> On the road but clone the repo in phab
<wxl[m]> Get the source like normal
<wxl[m]> Apply the quilt patches like we usually do
<wxl> ok back at a desk
<wxl> rename the patch to something reasnoable like set-default-gtk-theme.patch
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how to clone it in phab?
<wxl> you know, the packaging tutorial
<wxl> we're basically following that
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/ to remind you
<wxl> the repo is here in case you couldn't find it easily https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lxqt-config/
<wxl> if you put in lxqt-config in the search it pops up rather quickly
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, ok, I didn't new we hat that repo
<wxl> we should have EVERY lxqt repo
<wxl> you could also search like so https://phab.lubuntu.me/search/query/PsC06eEf9gry/#R
<wxl> do remember NOT to use the archive repo
<wxl> @tsimonq2: maybe it would be good to hide the archive repos as they're confusing. i suppose we want to keep them for the purposes of seeing when things land through the bot, but new contributors get confused.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, problems when cloning
<wxl> @tsimonq2: maybe make them ONLY visible to the bot
<wxl> @HMollerCl that's very strange. what problems?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how is your spanish? remoto HEAD refiere a un ref inexistente, no se puede hacer checkout.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> inexistent ref
<wxl> this is which?
<wxl> with our repo?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> couldn't checkout
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, phab
<wxl> 1s
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ssh
<wxl> oh ok that's no big deal
<wxl> that means @tsimonq2 broke something tho
<wxl> but it shouldn't affect us
<wxl> just move on
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ACK on hiding archive repos. Wanna make me a task?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it didn't bring any files
<lubot> <HMollerCl> just the lxqt-config directory
<wxl> @HMollerCl if you move on to the checkout step, it will
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, yeah, you need `git checkout ubuntu/cosmic`
<wxl> @tsimonq2 ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<wxl> @tsimonq2: should i just remove the debian/sid reference?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: should i just remove the debian/sid reference?], Nah, keep it there.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The branch, at least.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Set Cosmic to default.
<wxl> k
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's some server side stuff we can do to improve this, make me a task to script it? :)
<wxl> uh
<wxl> it is the default
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl I must copy the patch in the patch directory?
<wxl> to improve.. ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If master doesn't exist, Git doesn't locally check out the default when clothing.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We don't need master
<wxl> @HMollerCl did you get the source and apply the existing patches?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's a per-repo config flag we can flick on
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, bbiab
<wxl> oh k
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl I have: ... 1.- download the github record, do the diff and with that generated the patch. ... 2.- download phab repo and do checkout.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now I need to uscan?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> just keep following up until `quilt new` -- don't do that step yet
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T92: Hide archive repos] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T92
<lubot> <HMollerCl> debian patches already exist
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is ok that right?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <HMollerCl> quilt push skipped patch
<wxl> what exactly does it say?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "can't find file to ptach"
<wxl> are you sure you did the uscan and the tar?
<wxl> my guess is you did one but not the other
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I didi the uscan and then ...  tar -x --strip-components=1 -f ../lxqt-config_0.13.0.orig.tar.xz
<wxl> what is your $PWD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Social media campaign] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91#1791
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I was in debian/patches
<lubot> <HMollerCl> try to run in lxqt-config and gave me: ... No series file found
<wxl> so if you read that, you should ALWAYS be in the folder containing debian
<wxl> oh
<wxl> the uscan failed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ls
<Wafficus> wxl: Hey wxl, anything you want me to work on today? Should I go back to working on that getcountry() function to update the timeout parameter for urllib?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> why?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [ls], sudo rm -rf /
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jaja
<wxl> Wafficus: read the comments on your diff
<Wafficus> what's the command again: /msg nickserv?
<Wafficus> wxl: You mean my IRC inbox right?
<wxl> no, on phabricator
<wxl> you should have got email notifications
<Wafficus> oh ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl I have: lxqt-config_0.13.0.orig.tar.xz, lxqt-config_0.13.0.orig.tar.xz.asc, lxqt-config-0.13.0.tar.xz , lxqt-config-0.13.0.tar.xz.asc
<wxl> @HMollerCl can you go back to the folder containing your workdir and run `tree | pastebinit` and give me the result?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T93: Clean up server side branch handling] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T93
<Wafficus> wxl: I saw the back and forth comments for D23. So do you guys want me to work on that exception handling then?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> working dir is where the .tar are?
<wxl> yep
<Wafficus> wxl: I only ask because I wasn't necessarily called out to do so on that post
<wxl> that was ALL for you
<lubot> <HMollerCl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hFFWFvt8DK/
<wxl> @HMollerCl it should be somefolder > workdir > lxqt-config. workdir contains the tarballs. somefolder is where i want the tree from
<Wafficus> wxl: So, do you want me to then work on the run() function in particular?
<wxl> no. error handling on getcountry()
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, the pastebinit has that tree http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hFFWFvt8DK/
<wxl> right. you have some other noise in here which is confusing but it's fine
<Wafficus> wxl: Oh okay, cause I see why he brought that up to see the after effects of not having networking. I was just reading it and thinking, well, what exception handling should be done then. I gotcha, I'll work on a try / except statement for getcountry() later then
<wxl> (this is why i say to create a separate workdir; to separate this work from anything else)
<wxl> Wafficus: since the error we saw reported was a URLError, you want to exhaustively deal with those
<wxl> @HMollerCl so if you're in the lxqt-config directory, will the patches apply?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope ... hmoller@hmoller-pc:~/LubuntuPhab/lxqt-config$ quilt push ... No series file found
<wxl> that's crazy
<wxl> see line 393. it's right there
<Wafficus> wxl: The only weird thing I can see if that the changes I made aren't reflected here though, were my changes ultimately reversed or this isn't the case? 
<Wafficus> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/common/modules/automirror/main.py$121
<wxl> Wafficus: your changes are in a review state
<wxl> you should make changes and then `arc diff` again to update
<wxl> if you don't have the working dir anymore, it becomes more complicated but you can `arc patch D23`
<wxl> (on top of the right repo)
<Wafficus> ok I might need your help when I get there if you don't mind
<Wafficus> but I'll try to see how I can handle those changes first
<wxl> k
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will create another working dir and start again
<wxl> what the hell
<wxl> i'm getting the same thing
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> hahahah
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ??
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/
<wxl> get that .quiltrc
<wxl> seems like you missed a step in your configuration set up
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you are right, I haven't configured quilt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok now quilt push worked
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I should now  ... quilt new NAME.patch
<wxl> nope
<wxl> one sec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED5f2c80a1a8bf: Add cryptsetup to support encryption/LUKS in Calamares.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED5f2c80a1a8bf
<wxl> first make sure you named it like i said
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I did
<wxl> then `quilt import /path/to/your/patch`
<Wafficus> wxl: Do you think that the problem could be solved with an if else statement instead of a try except?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> My concern is that if the patch is made in the correct directory
<Wafficus> wxl: Ah, I'm reading too much into the after effects of what tsimonq2 said I guess
<lubot> <HMollerCl> diff --git a/lxqt-config-appearance/configothertoolkits.cpp b/lxqt-config-appearance
<wxl> @HMollerCl the patch can be anywhere. as long as you do the quilt import in the folder containing the debian folder (workdir) you're good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's ok?
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5rBTfGM4XX/ this is ok
<wxl> @Wafficus no we want error handling
<Wafficus> wxl: Gotcha, I guess I just gotta read through the initial error and try thinking it out. Gets me a little stressed not knowing exactly how to tackle it. I'm sure its just a try except clause though.
<wxl> Wafficus: you're in a review phase, so you can't screw it up. go all in, my man.
<wxl> @HMollerCl I can confirm this works. i set up a patch in $HOME and did `quilt import ~/set-default-gtk.patch` and all was well
<lubot> <HMollerCl> done
<wxl> yay!
<Wafficus> Wafficus: Ah I see haha. I got nervous for a little bit. I hate asking you so much about it though, its just sometimes I think I need hand holding with this kind of stuff sometimes.
<wxl> now `quilt push`
<Wafficus> wxl: Thanks for answering my questions
<wxl> Wafficus: it's ok to ask. keep it up
<Wafficus> wxl: I just didn't wanna get you mad D: :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> now `quilt push`], no quilt refresh, quilt header —dep3 -e ?
<wxl> @HMollerCl those too but you need to explicitly quilt push after import
<wxl> @HMollerCl actually at this point, you just carry on like normal. in other words: you did it!
<wxl> (sometimes it's much harder because patches don't apply)
<wxl> Wafficus: i don't get mad. unless you're @tsimonq2 and being a boo-boo head
<wxl> (is that redundant?)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I did the push. should I do the resfres, header?
<wxl> @HMollerCl yes and otherwise proceed through the rest of the instructions
<wxl> you did it you did it
<wxl> gold stars for Hans all day long
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaa, I only did copy/paste
<wxl> well, to be fair, you got it easy
<wxl> you'll have one some day that doesn't apply
<wxl> now THAT is hard
<wxl> last one i had i got so frustrated at i just said to hell with it and just edited the file myself
<wxl> and that's not something i would recommend as the opportunity for error is high
<wxl> BTdubs everyone: rebuilding images in hopes of pulling in cryptsetup into our live image so i can finally test encryption
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so far no one's been complaining about trojita. i think it's ready for prime time. you think i should ask the list to test first?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl I have doubt with version numbers. Apprently they don't follow the numbering of the previous. I see 0.13.0-0ubuntu4 before
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and that was done by you.
<wxl> that seems right to me
<wxl> the previous was ubuntu3
<wxl> and before that 2, etc.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, ok. The other where native.
<wxl> yes!
<wxl> see, you're already getting it!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I need to compile this thing , right?
<wxl> ideally yes
<wxl> that's a good way to ensure it's not going to break
<Wafficus> wxl: Anything else for me to test today btw, or just work on getcountry()? just wanted to confirm before logging off IRC and getting on later
<wxl> Wafficus: i think that's the big thing. besides keep testing trojita if you've been doing so
<Wafficus> wxl: Sure, my only question, would that virtualbox mount save over, or do I have to reinstall it again?
<Wafficus> wxl: I'm assuming if I setup the drive for 10 gigs, it probably remembers and saves
<wxl> it should still be there
<Wafficus> wxl: With 1 gig ram
<Wafficus> wxl: Cool thanks, yeah I'll give it another go with that email client
<Wafficus> cya for now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: so far no one's been complaining about trojita. i think it's re …], Do one more copyright check and I'll fire off the upload.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl after sudo apt build-dep lxqt-config ... E: Debe poner algunos URIs fuente («source») en su sources.list
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then you get to deal with the wrath of vorlon if it's wrong XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is ok?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i took it from agaida actually
<lubot> <HMollerCl> said I need some sources (don' know which)
<wxl> are you in a container or something? try `sudo apt updating` first maybe
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo apt update ?? already did that
<wxl> is your /etc/apt/sources.list empty?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> container ??
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i took it from agaida actually], agaida can't be subject to the wrath of vorlon, unfortunately, but you can XD
<wxl> @tsimonq2: his is more exhaustive than mine
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> is your /etc/apt/sources.list empty?], nope, has cosmic-main, cosmic-security and cosmic-updates.
<wxl> did it install anything???
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I can upgrade some
<wxl> i'm at a loss
<wxl> it works fine for me in a fresh container 
<wxl> (btw i'm referring to linux containers which are sort of like a lightweight virtualisation solution baked right into the kernel)
<wxl> see lxd
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and which sources have you in that container?
<wxl> default
<lubot> <HMollerCl> cosmic?
<wxl> this can be thought of as a fresh install of cosmic server
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that means it shouldn't create problems
<lubot> <HMollerCl> debuild -d —no-sign gave me https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GZXM4Xm2kw/
<wxl> that suggests a problem
<wxl> you can see debhelper is a Build-Depend (look at debian/control) so you need that to build it
<wxl> i guess since `apt build-dep` isn't behaving, you can just go through all the Build-Depends and install them manually
<lubot> <HMollerCl> i looked it and apparently I'm missing the src URI. Yo know which are they?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm doing it in discover
<wxl> OH
<wxl> hahahah yeah
<wxl> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<wxl> oops
<wxl> well
<wxl> you get the idea
<wxl> but change bionic-backports to cosmic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I did it trough discover, Isn't userfriendly
<wxl> :(
<wxl> it's hard to discover in discover? XD
<acheronuk> discover sources page is a joke
<acheronuk> and not a funny one....
<wxl> oh @HMollerCl did you edit the header based on how you've done it in the past? cuz it's a little bit different if you're grabbing someone else's patch
<wxl> look heere for the example https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lxqt-config/browse/ubuntu%252Fcosmic/debian/patches/mkpath-for-null-gtk-settings.patch
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that is for quilt header and for dch?
<wxl> just quilt header
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, can I just edit the .patch?
<wxl> did `quilt header -dep3 -e` not do the trick?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *--dep3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, but since i put differente things now I can't modyfy it
<wxl> i mean you should be able to modify it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> No patches applied ... says
<wxl> quilt header -e should work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> same thing ... No patches applied
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Social media campaign] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91#1802
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hmoller@hmoller-pc:~/LubuntuPhab/lxqt-config$ quilt header --dep3 -e ... No patches applied ... hmoller@hmoller-pc:~/LubuntuPhab/lxqt-config$ quilt header -e ... No patches applied
<wxl> try quilt refresh first?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> same response: No patches applied.
<wxl> argh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe teh debuild chaged some statut
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> quilt push first
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now it works
<wxl> there we go :)
<wxl> quilt can be weird sometimes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hadd to push until it get to my patch
<lubot> <HMollerCl> dch -i should be filled as usual, with my name?
<wxl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> debuild gave 12 warning
<lubot> <HMollerCl> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: can't extract name and version from library name 'liblxqt-config-cursor.so' ... dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: can't extract name and version from library name 'liblxqt-config-cursor.so' ... dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: can't extract name and version from library name 'liblxqt-config-cursor.so' ... dpkg-shlibdeps: war
<lubot> ning: can't extract name and version from library name 'liblxqt-config-cursor.so'
<wxl> if you get those again you should pastebin them
<wxl> i can only presume that because they're only warnings no one bothered with them
<wxl> let me make sure they exist in the native state
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should I pastebin the whole debuild?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not sure if it leaves a log
<wxl> it doesn't.. that i know of
<wxl> just the end is fine
<wxl> ugh i can't really do that right now
<wxl> i will presume we have no reason to be concerned but would like to see the wranings none the less
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl D27. I added in the comment the pastebinit of the debuild log.
<wxl> nice
<wxl> @HMollerCl need some changes from you and we're done
<wxl> and thanks to this we'll now have a real world example on the packaging tutorial
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we got a unknown-field-in-dsc warning from lintian because of the XS-Debian-Vcs fields you added: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING0053dc4752700738bc26acc65f2cb9503abe9901 should we ignore?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, ignore that.
<wxl> why no override?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because one of these days we should nag Lintian upstream to accept it.
<wxl> ok well whatever
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Write me a task? XD
<wxl> i mean i think it's unlikely without changes to the policy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They already do it for maintainer fields.
<wxl> you KNOW that's true
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Write me a task
<wxl> i assume most of the repos have this, right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T94: fix unknown-field-in-dsc Lintian warnings] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T94
<wxl> sigh still rebuilding
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huh?
<wxl> isos
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You know I triggered a rebuild immediately after the daily today, right?
<wxl> whyyyyyy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> whyyyyyy], For your cryptsetup change
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you said you didn't land it so that makes no sense
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you said you didn't land it so that makes no sense], You did
<wxl> @tsimonq2: not for a while
<wxl> certainly not "first thing"
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi. I know this is a development channel, but I believe that this issue should be aimed precisely at developers. I was not able to use Lubuntu until version 18.04 at the school where I teach because I had to use the PROJECTOR and it is a torment to make compatibility between the resolutions of Lubuntu and that of the projector. In 
<lubot> Ubuntu it's all very simple: just choose the option to use the screen of the laptop and the projector in MIRROR. Since you was decided to privilege the functionality in Lubuntu, why not program the inclusion of this option (the two monitors in MIRROR) in the Lubuntu LXQT? This would allow the use of Lubuntu in school environment, where we need to u
<lubot> se old projectors of various types.
<wxl> @JyotiGomes how exactly does one do this? what mechanism is behind it?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes how exactly does one do this? what mechanism is behind it?], I apologize for not being able to answer, I have no programming knowledge. I just know how to use projectors with Ubuntu in the option in MIRROR is very easy and in Lubuntu, as this option does not exist, we have to get trying many resolution relat
<lubot> ionships without being able to, it is an almost impossible task ...
<wxl> @JyotiGomes i'm talking about details on the Ubuntu thing. show me pictures, something.
<wxl> also as i understand it this a simple two-monitor issue
<wxl> lyorian: don't you use two monitors with 18.04?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: not for a while], But I did it after I confirmed you merged it.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 800x556) https://i.imgur.com/YnxpOXO.jpg i do not have a projector here but, in Ubuntu, it is something like this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: From Twitter: ... It's two weeks until the release date of Lubuntu 18.10! Next week we will get release candidate images. ... What do you plan to #dowithlubuntu? ... https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1047894127084359680
<wxl> so it's essentially a two monitor setup
<wxl> @lyorian: weren't you using two monitors in 18.04?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 957x676) https://i.imgur.com/Pe1ClES.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> so it's essentially a two monitor setup], yes, maybe it is not so complicated add the MIRROR option...
<wxl> or maybe it's already there
<wxl> just not so obvious how to use it
<wxl> how did you try to set it up?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Well, now i let you work without distractions from my side. 😊 All the best
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> how did you try to set it up?], In Ubuntu, when you plug a projector, the option Show in MORROR apears automaticaly.  I  In Lubuntu there is not the option
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> in MIROOR
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Sorry MIRROR
<wxl> @JyotiGomes what software in Lubuntu did you use to set this up?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> in lubuntu 18.04 i used the defaut "monitor preferences", i did not found something else...
<wxl> using xrandr should do the trick
<wxl> https://superuser.com/questions/1243205/how-to-mirror-a-display-with-different-resolutions
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 527x266) https://i.imgur.com/1AOJDez.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> https://superuser.com/questions/1243205/how-to-mirror-a-display-with-diffe …], Thanks a lot
<wxl> and if you "turn on" both monitors it doesn't just work???
<wxl> or maybe this is what you're referring to https://sourceforge.net/p/lxde/bugs/548/
<ubot93> LXDE bug 548 in lxrandr "No option to extend screen, only copy your screen." [Pri: 5, Pending: Fixed]
<wxl> !info lxrandr bionic
<ubot93> lxrandr (source: lxrandr): LXDE monitor configuration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.1-1 (bionic), package size 48.9 kB, installed size 383 kB
<wxl> that should be included in bionic
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> that should be included in bionic], I used Bionic. There is not the option, i guess
<wxl> @JyotiGomes correct me if I'm wrong but if both monitors are in the "Default" position then they are mirrors but if you define one of them then they are extended
<wxl> Default: https://share.riseup.net/#KYBjtCDrphxPL2yoSV2Ctw
<wxl> here's on right https://share.riseup.net/#rSewJAPbaaRdHm4YfkdIog
<wxl> note i changed nothing else
<wxl> in the latter, if i move the window to the right or left, when it hits the edge, it goes to the other monitor
<wxl> that's not the case with default
<wxl> so i think it's all there just not obvious @JyotiGoems
<wxl> uh @JyotiGomes :)
<lyorian> wxl: I only use it with my laptop not with my desktop don't have physical space for a moniutor
<lubot> Mahdis was added by: Mahdis
<genii> hm
<genii> Oh,m the name is in white and so invisible to me without highlighting.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1815
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1816
<wxl> I GOT ENCRYPTION TO WORK
<lubot> <tsimonq2> YOU DID IT!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 🌟
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-05
<lubot> <kc2bez> Excellent work @wxl
<wxl> it's documented on the task if you want to try it out right away
<wxl> otherwise i'll get it officially enabled by default shortly
<Wafficus> wxl: yeah my Asus 4 gig laptop won't boot :/ just a black screen but it turns on and runs the fan 
<Wafficus> wxl: I'm on the HP DM1 though for now, if that Asus laptop never comes on again, I might upgrade the ram on this thing regardless
<wxl> what's up with that?
<wxl> did you try sticking in a bootable drive and seeing if you can get that going?
<wxl> at least that way you knwo it's the OS
<wxl> and then you can get in there and mess with it
<wxl> maybe see if the drive is dead
<Wafficus> idk tbh, kinda sad cause I really like that laptop
<Wafficus> had a decent graphics card in it tbh for a laptop
<Wafficus> I could try that idea with a bootable drive though
<wxl> it's not dead until it's dead
<Wafficus> wxl: True
<Wafficus> wxl: I mean I don't mind continuing that Python script from my GitHub account, its just the matter of installing QT again later will be a pain
<Wafficus> wxl: That's what I'm dreading tbh
<Wafficus> wxl: Hey wxl, random question, should I put an issue for a feature request to access desktop resolution within Lubuntu?
<Wafficus> wxl: The only thing I hate coming from Windows is the ability to right click a desktop and change Desktop resolution and wallpaper in one menu
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Social media campaign] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91#1817
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T89: Standup meetings?] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T89#1818
<Wafficus> wxl: Here's my progress so far: https://pastebin.com/FUY4i1EX
<Wafficus> wxl: I just got this 2 gig laptop up and running with my old Tmux configuration, and git cloned into my GitHub account as well. Feel free to message pm me on here with any responses.
<Wafficus> wxl: I'll check in tomorrow morning and during lunch (I take lunch at 1 pm)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T89: Standup meetings?] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T89#1819
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T89: Standup meetings?] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T89#1820
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Calamares should support encryption, other file systems, etc.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1824
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> D24 updated
<Wafficus> wxl: did you check my pastebin?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Where should I file bugs against Discover ??
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [Where should I file bugs against Discover ??], bugs.kde.org for upstream issues or LP for Ubuntu packaging issues
<lubot> <acheronuk> what is the bug?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it shows as if you could enable/disable repositories. Has ticks that can be set/unset. But changes does not take effect.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It is ncie that it shows what is enable, but giving the possibility to tick/untick gives a false impression.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1024x630) https://i.imgur.com/lxwSeX4.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is what I'm taking about
<lubot> <HMollerCl> version 5.13.5
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [it shows as if you could enable/disable repositories. Has ticks that can be set/ …], this? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398587
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, thanks!!
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [yes, thanks!!], ok. I'll see if the fix for that can be cherry-picked into 5.13.5 packaging as a patch. the fix went into KDE 5.14 branch, as 5.13 has no more point releases left
<lubot> <acheronuk> discover is getting quiite a patch collection for cosmic :/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T89: Standup meetings?] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T89#1830
<lubot> <acheronuk> trying PPA build
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [discover is getting quite a patch collection for cosmic :/], @tsimonq2 and @wxl know better than the best way to deal with it.
<lubot> <acheronuk> I know how to deal with it for discover :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [I know how to deal with it for discover :)], nice!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1832
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Password box hard to click with SDDM in certain resolutions] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#1835
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Password box hard to click with SDDM in certain resolutions] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#1842
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Password box hard to click with SDDM in certain resolutions] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#1843
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1845
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Social media campaign] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91#1848
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [it shows as if you could enable/disable repositories. Has ticks that can be set/ …], fix now waiting in Cosmic unnaproved queue
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<Wafficus> wxl: Hey wxl, back. I'm on lunch break, let me know what you think about my pastebin from yesterday
 * Wafficus *Roars From The Streets Of New York
 * Wafficus * Is working to the bone on keeping Microsoft out of Open Source jk ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1849
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heya Wafficus!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How goes it?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T89: Standup meetings?] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T89#1852
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1854
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T65: ISO size] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T65#1859
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T65: ISO size] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T65#1861
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T65: ISO size] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T65#1862
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: My dude, I am alright. My stomach feels better from all the stomach meds this week haha. I have a hernia, but can be controlled though thankfully
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: How are you doing? 
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: Work is going alright today. They announced LinkedIn Learning courses, so I'll be able to officially add more data science courses to my actual resume soon, kinda stoked.
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: *paid by work.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T65: ISO size] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T65#1863
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [<Wafficus> tsimonq2: How are you doing?], I'm doing pretty good, sorry to hear about the hernia. :( ... When you have a second, mind taking a peek at T53 and maybe RSVPing on E7?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [<Wafficus> tsimonq2: Work is going alright today. They announced LinkedIn Learni …], Ooh, nice.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T65: ISO size] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T65#1864
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1866
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T65: ISO size] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T65#1870
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1871
<lubot> mrazster was added by: mrazster
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 now that Firefox has landed should the quicklaunch panel be changed from Falkon to Firefox?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [@tsimonq2 now that Firefox has landed should the quicklaunch panel be changed fr …], Good point
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Will do
<lubot> <kc2bez> Cool, I just spotted it in testing yesterday's daily.
<wxl[m]> Welcome @mrazster! Interested in helping or are you here to watch the show? 🤡
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl bug 1795998 appears to be the same as a reported qterminal issue https://github.com//lxqt/qterminal/issues/316
<lubot> <kc2bez> I have witnessed it in both a VM and on Bare metal.
<lubot> <mrazster> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Welcome @mrazster! Interested in helping or are you here to watch the s …], Hi...thanx for having me ! ... Well..I'll gladly help out in any way I can. It's just that I don't have any cooding skillz what so ever. ... But I'd love to help out with testing and tracking buggs. Alongside my ordinary jobb  I'm also a par
<lubot> t time photographer and material/furniter designer.  Mabye there's something with the visuals cosmetics I could help out with. I've been in and around the linux community for the last 12 years. Mostly some flavour of ubuntu. So I'm not totally new to this but I'm not the most advance user either.
<wxl> @mrazster we have a place for ANYONE to help *AND* we offer free training if you want to expand your skills XD
<wxl> @mrazster you can ping @TheWendyPower and @VikingRedwolf if you wish to help at all with design/artwork. @HMollerCl has helped out a bit, too, in that regard
<wxl> @mrazster in regards to testing the #1 thing we could use right now is for people to grab daily images of our newest development release because it's a drastic change. we need people to use it heavily and look hard for bugs. more info on that is here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/testing/
<wxl> @mrazster if you have *ANY* questions do not be afraid to ask. we're here to help you help us ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T95: Fix the testing wiki] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T95
<wxl> @kc2bez nice catch. now link to it on the github page and add it to the launchpad page (click "also affects project", use the lxqt project, and it will ask for the upstream bug URL)
<wxl> @kc2bez let me know if you need help with that
<wxl> @kc2bez and let's make sure that bug is confirmed if it isn't already
<lubot> <kc2bez> The github issue was version 0.7.1 and we are shipping 0.9.0 Would it be part of the same issue or a seperate one? The github one is still open. By confirmed bug, you mean the launchpad one right?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @kc2bez [@tsimonq2 now that Firefox has landed should the quicklaunch panel be changed fr …], When will this land in the daily?
<wxl> @kc2bez yes confirm the launchpad one. the reason why i believe the github issue is still relevant is because, well, it's the same behavior
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl Ok we are on the same page, I will let you know if I have any more questions.
<wxl> thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [@tsimonq2 When will this land in the daily?], The next daily
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Later
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl I found the "also affects project" part but I am not finding the link to upstream bug url part.
<lubot> LeoPix was added by: LeoPix
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heya @LeoPix!
<Wafficus> wxl: hey guys, i'm back, any updates for me? Sorry to cut out earlier, work has been pressing this week
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [<Wafficus> wxl: hey guys, i'm back, any updates for me? Sorry to cut out earlier …], You see my ping from earlier?
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: nah, what's a ping? being super honest
<wxl[m]> @kc2bez I'll do it if you link me back to the Launchpad bug. I'll make some screenshots so this is easier for folks
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl thanks. I linked you in, I think. I added a comment with a link to the launchpad bug on the github issue.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [You see my ping from earlier?], https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr0JaXfKj68
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl I confirmed it on launchpad too.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [<Wafficus> tsimonq2: nah, what's a ping? being super honest], It's from networking terminology :) basically I'm just getting your attention and telling you something
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In your case...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: I'm doing pretty good, sorry to hear about the hernia. :( ... When you have a second, mind taking a peek at T53 and maybe RSVPing on E7?
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: Ah I see. Yeah, i'm familar with "ping" in games aka a connection status, or how fast your networking is. Didn't know what it meant in IRC terms. Thanks for updating me. T53, and E7, got it. I'll look them up on phab.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome, thanks.
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: I saw E7, can't make that time, I work from 9 to 6 PM Monday through Friday. I could definitely be available like 7:30 PM onward after dinner though. I'm definitely available Monday through Thursday, though Friday through Sunday is hit or miss due to errands and stuff.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [<Wafficus> tsimonq2: I saw E7, can't make that time, I work from 9 to 6 PM Monda …], Alright. Given the general format if you prepare something ahead of time though we could totally factor it in.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But you should also get a bouncer :)
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: fill me in on how to do it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The standup meeting format or bouncer?
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: one step I was gonna take was to archive any e-mails sent to me via notifications to a separate folder in my e-mail aka anything from your default @ email addresses
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: or sent through Phab
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ahn
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: I was talking about the bouncer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *ahh
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: I'm assuming you're talking about having messages sent to my phone or email right?
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: I looked at T53, so you want my additions done by Sunday then right?
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: I sent wxl a pastebin of my suggestions based on a similar error on Stack Overflow to help catch that error
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can either choose to do it the wxl and tsimonq2 way and set up a Linode VPS, Digital Ocean droplet, or something of that sort running irssi at all times within tmux, and you just SSH to it and use it via the CLI but use something like IrssiNotifier for pings, or you can get an actual bouncer (host it yourself or something like Pa
<lubot> nicBNC) where you just get everything on reconnect.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure, can I see the pastebinit?
<Wafficus> I don't have the logs unfortunately
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: is there anyway I can see my previous messages in this channel?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Wafficus> damn
<Wafficus> I can't find the pastebin :/
<Wafficus> got it
<Wafficus> its on my GitHub
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: https://github.com/SBanya/lubuntuBugs/blob/master/bug1794844/main.py
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not quite. I like where you're going, but if it times out, we need to have archive.ubuntu.com be the fallback, not us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have you seen my comment on your Phabricator diff? It should explain this a bit better :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Either way, you're on the right track.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T65: ISO size] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T65#1884
<wxl> @kc2bez when you selected the lxqt project did you click continue? because after that is where the bug URL goes. i got it resolved and i'm working on docs for this 
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl my bad, I didn't click continue, I guess I was looking for that on the first page. I didn't want to continue if I was missing something. Thanks for the help.
<wxl> @kc2bez no thank you! now you know for the future
<lubot> <kc2bez> Absolutely. I learn somethng every day here.
<wxl> Wafficus: i should also mention you could always use telegram or matrix to connect here
<Wafficus> wxl: Wafficus, is that an app or website? I usually use Freenode in browser at work, Termux's weechat on the train, or Weechat at home on the Lubuntu laptop
<wxl> Wafficus: technically, the answer to your question is "yes." 
<wxl> Wafficus: point being is you could stay connected wherever you are without coming in and out as you are now
<wxl> Wafficus: and the point with that: someone could drop you a response here even when you're afk and you'd see it
<Wafficus> wxl: Gotcha, might have to do a VPN on freeshells.org then ha
<wxl> Wafficus: freeshells.org i think is relatively limited unless you pay for stuff. like i think they only allow irc during certain hours.
<wxl> Wafficus: i did use freeshells.de for quite a while
<wxl> s/\(shell\)s/\1/
<wxl> hey what's "lubuntu blue?"
<wxl> #0068C8 still?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf knows for sure though
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl [<wxl> #0068C8 still?], Aye
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: so what section would you like me to revise btw for what I have on my GitHub?
<Wafficus> saw your message before via chat logs
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: so, what would be a default country then in that case to just get archive.ubuntu.com? "N/A"?
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: Or rather, return "none" type?
<Wafficus> https://github.com/SBanya/lubuntuBugs/blob/master/bug1794844/main.py
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: https://github.com/SBanya/lubuntuBugs/blob/master/bug1794844/main.py
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: I ran localedata.keys() in a separate Python3 terminal, and see no field that I could apply with brackets onto localedata object that could only return archive.ubuntu.com and NOT us.archive.ubuntu.com:
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey Wafficus, not ignoring you, just busy with Real Life for a bit :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll look in a bit, but I'd still highly suggest you get a bouncer so I can get back to you later
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: no worries man, I'll be on a for a short while. I respect the Sunday deadline though, so if you do adapt my code even the minor use of the dot operator for the import statements, just mention my work if you can.
<Wafficus> tsimonq2: alright I'll try asking on #linux how to set it up
<Wafficus> exit
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Absolutely will do, thanks for everything Wafficus!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-06
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lyorian, @kc2bez, @VikingRedwolf: Any of you coming to the meeting? https://phab.lubuntu.me/E7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS6db75e1ae8c9: Enable support for LUKS/encryption.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS6db75e1ae8c9
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [lyorian, @kc2bez, @VikingRedwolf: Any of you coming to the meeting? https://phab …], I may be mobile at that time but I should be able to. I will go give it an ack. I really like the idea.
<lubot> <kc2bez> uh, phab where you go? @tsimonq2
<lubot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 825x580) https://i.imgur.com/rdyJwvt.jpg this?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, I got that too.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'm getting the same thigns this morning...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS54038e7ebabc: Removed unnecessary globalkeyshortcuts.conf from xdg-Lubuntu, then added…] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS54038e7ebabc
<wxl> howdy everyone
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Morning, morning, morning!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Morning @wxl
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i think i landed to master again -_- hurry and go fix T93. meanwhile, can i just land it to the right place? XD
<wxl> er wait i guess wendy did that
<wxl> i just need to undo it
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Mine says it landed into orinin/ubuntu/cosmic
<wxl> yeah you did it in the right place
<wxl> i didn't XD
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> LOL
<wxl> it's ok i can fix it
 * wxl makes a mental note not to start working at 1am
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Hahahahahahaha
<lubot> <kc2bez> Lol
<wxl> ugh why can't i push to the stupid seeds
 * wxl cries
<acheronuk> is there a 'stupid' branch?
<wxl> ah yeah maybe that's the idea
<wxl> so if i --set-upstream cosmic stupid
<wxl> that should do it
<wxl> err origin
<wxl> hm
 * wxl crosses fingers
<wxl> argh no
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDd222a5de74c2: Add partitionmanager.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDd222a5de74c2
<acheronuk> arc-patch branch. whoops
<wxl> hm?
<wxl> maybe --nobranch might make more sense
<wxl> i feel like i've done this without that before. weird.
<acheronuk> well. it was there. briefly
<wxl> yeah i killed it
<wxl> there we go
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED981571e31c2b: Add partitionmanager.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED981571e31c2b
<wxl> oh and yay my landing to cosmic actually worked this time because our ubuntu-calamares-settings doesn't have a cosmic
<wxl> saved by serendipity
<wxl> @tsimonq2: UPLOAD TROJITA
<wxl> @TheWendyPower what help do you need with the other half of that Super key fix? any?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower what help do you need with the other half of that Super key …], I will need help with that. Right now I'm getting ready for compay I didn't realize was coming until late this week. 😵
<wxl> oh no
<wxl> well i'll be gone from about 9-1 or so
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAfb161d7d7465: removing now unnecessary TODO list] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAfb161d7d7465
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I'm working on some stuff around the house. I may have to just plan on a really late/early night.
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> company sucks cuz it ALWAYS means cleaning XD
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Ya, and I've let a few things go the last couple of weeks while I have been working on other stuff... 😏
<wxl> yeah i hear ya
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING3acc96e08797: Set default GTK theme if rc file doesn't exists.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING3acc96e08797
<wxl> all code reviews cleaned up including @HMollerCl's first upstream patch import 🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Yay!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *YAAAAWN* finally I could actually sleep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> G'day
<wxl> go to D29 so we can figure out how to implement the final solution
<wxl> and respond to my questions about T32 that i left in the comments on T53
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Mkay
<wxl> i'm out
<wxl> see you in about 4 or 5 hours
<lubot> <tsimonq2> K love you long time
<lubot> * tsimonq2 grabs coffee and passes cups around
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey @VikingRedwolf didn't we have a coffee cup design at one point for Lubuntu? WANT!
<lubot> <kc2bez> With cosmic Lenny.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Cthulhu Lenny
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes 😂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I was getting a Zoidberg vibe, but hey :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 800x600) https://i.imgur.com/3QyqHPE.jpg
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> xD
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/ULgsexOK/file_4174.mp4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes :D
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i like it a lot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I do too
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 [Hey @VikingRedwolf didn't we have a coffee cup design at one point for Lubuntu? …], I think we do.
<wxl[m]> I think we should slightly alter the cuttlefish Lenny and give it a more menacing vibe for Halloween
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> We don't
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I found this: https://www.redbubble.com/people/jugulaire/works/21157634-lubuntu-logo?cat_context=u-mugs&grid_pos=4&p=mug&rbs=6e27af58-ed04-4fdf-adea-9c29931baa62&ref=shop_grid&style=standard&searchTerm=lubuntu&iaCode=u-mugs
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> It's funny that they earn 10$ with MY logo 😐
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Also it's outdated. We need a merchandising site NOW. I'll prepare the items (tees, mugs, pens, king size  condoms 😐 etc)
<wxl[m]> https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/lovecraft/images/7/72/Lovecraft-cthulhu.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20140210145556&path-prefix=es
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf [Also it's outdated. We need a merchandising site NOW. I'll prepare the items (te …], EEErrrrr are you sure about all the items you said? Because... pens? Pens are so vintage.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> xD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> they still sell them on Canonical :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> like a lot
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Hipsters everywhere huh?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> let's do 5 1/4 " diskette labels!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> that will sell for sure
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> trust me, if we did them, we'd sell them all XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Here's our only problem... Until the... Internal stuff with the Lubuntu Foundation is solved (which likely takes us to the end of the year), we don't have a central bank account to store the profit it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *in
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Plus, taxes are a nightmare if it's not under a government entity.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Er, government-designated foundation
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> eeww
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So, we can do it, but for now it has to be under one of our taxes.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Trump is going to handle our taxes? we're doomed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf [Trump is going to handle our taxes? we're doomed], Like him or hate him, he is introducing tax cuts.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> but... but people cannot live without Lubuntu king size condoms
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAH
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> thats unfair
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 we already tried with you-know-who and it didn't owrk with a Britih bank
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf [@tsimonq2 we already tried with you-know-who and it didn't owrk with a Britih ba …], It can work with a fully American system.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey [but... but people cannot live without Lubuntu king size condoms], indeed, I have to use SolusOS ones, can you believe that?
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf [indeed, I have to use SolusOS ones, can you believe that?], better than nothing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey now, let's stop it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .__.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> yeo
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/ulndCEh9/file_4175.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 [Hey now, let's stop it.], O.o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: So which one of us is going to be the fall guy I MEAN reporter of taxes for this if we decide to jump on it now?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Once we have a Foundation I can just transfer the funds over to them.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> everything open and clear?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or I could pitch it to Altispeed...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> all code reviews cleaned up including @HMollerCl's first upstream patch im …], Even the discover patch from @acheronuk ?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [Even the discover patch from @acheronuk ?], That wasn't a lubuntu code review
<lubot> <acheronuk> discover with that patch is uploaded, but waiting for the main Ubuntu release team to let it through
<lubot> <acheronuk> i.e. in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 The switch to Firefox broke the Lubuntu support button in Calamares. The link can't be launched as root. It looks for alternative browsers but Falkon isn't one of them.
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/htSmRHHvVg/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [i.e. in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=], 👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [@tsimonq2 The switch to Firefox broke the Lubuntu support button in Calamares. T …], That's not what broke it, but thanks.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The switch to Firefox should actually fix it.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bug 1796516.
<ubot93> Bug 1796516 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "WiFi connections are broken after update to network-manager 1.12.4" [Critical, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796516
<tsimonq2> Fun times.
<tsimonq2> And this will be my afternoon.
<tsimonq2> While I'm waiting for other flavor ISOs to come down, I'll go land the stuff etc.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So I still need to track down the login with Nvidia bug. However, I someone who was trying mainline Ubuntu 18.10 was also having an issue logging in with Nvidia.... Or is that just life with Nvidia?
<tsimonq2> Just life with NVIDIA.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Not saying I won't do some digging, but I just found it interesting.
<wxl[m]> Nvidia sucks. tl;dr if it's a problem involving Nvidia it's probably because of Nvidia
<wxl[m]> Omg that is a big freaking diff @tsimonq2 but I assume other flavors are affected?
<tsimonq2> I'm seeing if other flavors are affected now.
<tsimonq2> As long as upstream isn't bat**** insane and actually uses Git, I should just be able to Git bisect it.
<tsimonq2> It'll take a few hours, but meh.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> There is a reason my main system has an AMD GPU now...
<wxl[m]> 170k 😭
<tsimonq2> I've done worse.
<tsimonq2> But leave this one to me, needless to say it's fairly advanced. XD
<wxl[m]> Heh well have fun..................
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAd8b1da48d953: Bad whitespace is bad.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAd8b1da48d953
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1890
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: I have a feeling that the individual commits are much smaller.
<tsimonq2> If I can do a Git bisect of apt and find bugs that way, this shouldn't be too much harder.
<tsimonq2> I'm not worried.
<wxl[m]> This may provide an opportunity to spank Laney 🤣
<tsimonq2> He would hate it much more if we endlessly sent him giraffe emojis.
<tsimonq2> But I did ping him.
<wxl[m]> Hah!
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Look at his LP profile XD https://launchpad.net/~laney
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Now go nag vorlon about reviewing your package.
<wxl[m]> I know x2
<tsimonq2> kcool
<tsimonq2> Argh, so I can't reproduce it in Kubuntu.
<lyorian> I have an nvidia gpu but have amd integrated now and amdgpu works well enough I don't bother putting the nvidia gpu in
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 I am using wireless here and haven't noticed any issues. Is there something other than an update that caused it?
<tsimonq2> No, which is weird.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Maybe if I install an older version and then update?
<tsimonq2> I wonder if it's my setup that's weird.
<tsimonq2> I appreciate the willingness to help but since I can reproduce this and I'm down to Git bisecting this darn thing, I wonder what the problem actually is.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-default-settings (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.15 => 1.16] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS443d64b15a84: Set Firefox as the default browser.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS443d64b15a84
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS552b0171ca9e: Bad whitespace is bad.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS552b0171ca9e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSc09e9e4dd74a: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSc09e9e4dd74a
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Argh, so I can't reproduce it in Kubuntu.], So what does it look like when it has the issue?
<tsimonq2> You simply can't connect to WiFi.
<tsimonq2> The bug has details on reproducing.
 * tsimonq2 goes into a hole and doesn't come out until this is fixed.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (cosmic-proposed/universe) [21 => 22] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSc8068a481908: Bad whitespace is bad.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSc8068a481908
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lxqt-config (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-0ubuntu4 => 0.13.0-0ubuntu5] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGd7477bbb3261: Bad whitespace is bad.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGd7477bbb3261
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you want me to land D29 now that it's fixed or do you wnt to make the symbols changes and append it to my changes?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll take care of it.
<wxl> thx
<tsimonq2> np
<tsimonq2> Besides that, anything else I'm missing that I need to take care of?
<wxl> T32
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Calamares should let the user pick what applications they WANT to use: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32
<wxl> question being since we can't really get the radio button GUI, what do we want to do instead?
<tsimonq2> (for bot)
<tsimonq2> ah mkay
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGc1952b6ddafe: Support adding metadata for trusting executables.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGc1952b6ddafe
<tsimonq2> wxl: Get your local build log handy and I'll walk you through how I did symbols when they're done.
<wxl> k
<wxl> i'll build it again then
<tsimonq2> k
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you check with -flavors re: the nm bug?
<tsimonq2> wxl: It's apparently a tsimonq2-specific Heisenbug.
<wxl> hahahahah
<tsimonq2> So meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh.
<wxl> yay!
<tsimonq2> fml XD
 * wxl blames Broadcom
<wxl> if it's not Nvidia's fault, it's probably Broadcom's XD
<tsimonq2> ^
<wxl> srsly tho you got a Broadcom?
<tsimonq2> I actually don't think so.
<tsimonq2> BUT, it does have an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 870M...
<tsimonq2> so BAH
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGINGd9918dfaa405: New upstream bugfix release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGINGd9918dfaa405
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGINGda3a1f5a2b25: Bump Standards-version to 4.2.1, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGINGda3a1f5a2b25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGINGc44018746852: Remove the reverse-applicable fix-internal-version.patch.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGINGc44018746852
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING5458d6d4f05d: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING5458d6d4f05d
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: nm-tray (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-0ubuntu3 => 0.4.1-0ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
<wxl> XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: DUDE I SWEAR WITH THIS WHITESPACE OMG IT'S IN EVERY COMMIT OF YOURS
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> i put it there for you
<tsimonq2> You evil....
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> "A subset of the reports of file-contains-trailing-whitespace for the archive. Unfortunately the full list is too long, so only 1024 instances are listed on this page." XD
<tsimonq2> BAD
<wxl> "typically harmless and merely unsightly"
<wxl> there is actually only one lintian error concerning whitespace
<lyorian> ewww mobile nvidia even worse
<wxl> hahahahahahah
<tsimonq2> wxl: BAH
<wxl> @tsimonq2: re: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82 i'm not entirely sure i understand what to do here. it seems pretty darn generic
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82
<tsimonq2> Bad whitespace is bad.
<tsimonq2> oh
<wxl> no, pedantic tsimonq2 is bad
<tsimonq2> Yeah I'll JFDI in a min.
<wxl> if you can explain it briefly i can do it
<tsimonq2> Cala executes the same command given two possible contexts.
<tsimonq2> These two contexts are something we always assume can be the case.
<tsimonq2> Lemme find it real quick...
<wxl> there's bios and efi
<wxl> the issue seems to have something to do with the architecture, but it's unclear to me how that's relevant
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/after_bootloader_context.conf
<wxl> unless perhaps specifying bios and efi is the problem
<wxl> and it just needs to be whatever
<tsimonq2> That script needs to *ALWAYS* be ran.
<tsimonq2> No context or anything.
<tsimonq2> Make it generic.
<wxl> right ok so i just need to figure out how to do that XD
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/master/src/modules/shellprocess/shellprocess.conf
<tsimonq2> that
<wxl> ah cool
<wxl> was looking in the wrong place
<wxl> thx
<tsimonq2> np
<wxl> so just
<wxl> script:
<wxl>    - -for i blah blah
<wxl> i'll test it real quick
<tsimonq2> please do
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1569 XD
<ubot93> Issue 1569 in lxqt/lxqt "lxqt-powermangement: implement suspend + hibernate" [Open]
<wxl> hahahah
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb37b5370331f: Bad whitespace is bad.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb37b5370331f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGd209d89d2554: Update symbols from build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGd209d89d2554
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: libfm-qt (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.1-5ubuntu4 => 0.13.1-5ubuntu5] (lubuntu)
<wxl> hm efi booted to sddm-- no autologin
<wxl> not sure if that's bios, too
<tsimonq2> wxl: I just did a real hardware install with an EFI system and I can't reproduce that.
<wxl> ok 
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.12 => 1.13] (lubuntu)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we got stuff showing up on github for some reason?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah I'm messing with stuff.
<tsimonq2> wxl: How is GitHub bugging you?
<wxl> notifications about subscriptions
<tsimonq2> ah
<tsimonq2> Yeah, ignore it.
<tsimonq2> lyorian: Could you please start pushing to Phab instead of Launchpad for the manual?
<lyorian> oops sorry
<lyorian> what is the command to push to phab and what address
<tsimonq2> No problem, I'll fix it for now.
<tsimonq2> So `git remote remove origin && git remote add origin ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual.git && git push --set-upstream origin master` should do it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL52f8cb91d847: Add spec.rst and spec.pdf for an editable outline for LXQt manual.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL52f8cb91d847
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcf4deb6e2b12: Change version to 18.10 and make LXQt index] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcf4deb6e2b12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL605956047091: remove github after migrating off that and onto launchpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL605956047091
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL63e07a144145: Update Contributing and Reset progress.md for LXQt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL63e07a144145
<tsimonq2> uh oh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL240d4dc773ab: Prune refrence to github pull requests on outdated Simon Quigley's mirror as…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL240d4dc773ab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4bae52d78f78: Remove powerpc refrences from master but they are still on the LXDE branch kept…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4bae52d78f78
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb6ae49982ae2: Make retriving the image for utorrent over https to save a redirect and be more…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb6ae49982ae2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3e1a26286320: Remove alternate refrence and provide hint on where to find startup boot options] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3e1a26286320
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfd57ca45e9b0: add stubs for the builder to fill directory tree] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfd57ca45e9b0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe3731f66e6e8: Add link to really useful video on sphinx from pycon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe3731f66e6e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b24b665f71a: Fix typos in toctree] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b24b665f71a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL83e473f5ddab: prune LXDE toctrees and change LXDE to LXQt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL83e473f5ddab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7684b7add426: purge links to nonexistant alternate image links for 18.10 LXQt.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7684b7add426
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL95f55c0050e9: Prune one level deeper of old LXDE toctrees] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL95f55c0050e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0df4574408cf: start writing falkon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0df4574408cf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb920cc89dafe: Fix Falkon location.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb920cc89dafe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL44d3e3524e7e: Start writing documentation for featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL44d3e3524e7e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL25c9cd5e15b0: Prune unneded accesories except pcmanfm] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL25c9cd5e15b0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe27c42a64c22: start documentation of lxqt-runner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe27c42a64c22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c36693dcb92: Prune uneeded files from LXDE from Chapter 4] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c36693dcb92
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL382215852a85: Update lxqt-runner for how to change shortcut and turn history on and off] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL382215852a85
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7509307b16e0: Add pcmanfm-qt to the toctree.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7509307b16e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaadff6f9c1e1: Start writing kcalc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaadff6f9c1e1
<tsimonq2> Yeah, killed for now.
<tsimonq2> Hooooooly.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3e5c53dcdabd: add a note about this being the legacy branch in README.md] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3e5c53dcdabd
<tsimonq2> Better.
<wxl> go lyorian go lyorian go lyorian 
<tsimonq2> wxl: That would have spit 400something commits out here if I didn't just throw a wrench in the webhook.
<tsimonq2> You got it, four *HUNDRED*.
<wxl> XD
<tsimonq2> Anyway wxl, Phab has built-in push mirroring as a thing, so I'm just creating repos in GitHub that'll act as read-only copies of our Phab repos.
<wxl> nice
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-07
<wxl> btw can't figure out that darn desktop thing. my idea didn't work. quoting it like they did in the default config didn't work either
<tsimonq2> Check the main config file, that module is special cased in there.
<wxl> yeah i don't think there's any particularly special context there
<wxl> OH
<wxl> you pointed me at the wrong module
<tsimonq2> You got 'er otter?
<wxl> think so
<tsimonq2> Huzzah.
<tsimonq2> Alright, all the things are now mirrored.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T35: Make GitHub Read-only] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T35#1894
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS86e0343c6887: Remove all langpack to try to set alternate ISO sized] gilir (Julien Lavergne) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS86e0343c6887
<tsimonq2> aha
<tsimonq2> cool
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS59ed4393a7e9: platform.zesty -> platform.artful] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS59ed4393a7e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSdbd1f45cae6c: Remove explicit depends on lubuntu-core, it pulls gtk components in qt seeds.] gilir (Julien Lavergne) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSdbd1f45cae6c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSe96d50c8bb2b: Switch from network-manager-gnome to dhcpcd-gtk] gilir (Julien Lavergne) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSe96d50c8bb2b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS7e58c82505c3: Switch from gnome-mplayer to gnome-mpv] gilir (Julien Lavergne) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS7e58c82505c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSe66de2e39906: Add pavucontrol-qt for audio management in qt seed] gilir (Julien Lavergne) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSe66de2e39906
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSbb4e7fdcc68b: Merge zesty+1 changes : gnome-mpv and dhcpcd switches.] gilir (Julien Lavergne) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSbb4e7fdcc68b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS20f6c70f94e4: Use core-share for depends between seeds.] gilir (Julien Lavergne) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS20f6c70f94e4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS1cb6aff6368c: Fix lubuntu-gtk-core seed typo] gilir (Julien Lavergne) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS1cb6aff6368c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSbca5a2804307: Really fix seed name in core] gilir (Julien Lavergne) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSbca5a2804307
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS67b0ec7a292b: Add network manager.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS67b0ec7a292b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS0251f99545a7: Fix metapackages names] gilir (Julien Lavergne) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS0251f99545a7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSfa3f23e4373f: [merge lp:~tsimonq2/ubuntu-seeds/add-nm-to-lubuntu-next]] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSfa3f23e4373f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSe8645c88cfe6: Move SVG support to core-qt, core session looks like broken without it] gilir (Julien Lavergne) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSe8645c88cfe6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS822efabf926f: Drop gnome-time-admin, obsolete transitional pkg for gnome-system-tools] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS822efabf926f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS84f2338b44b5: Revert back to network-manager-gnome for now in the GTK seed because dhcpcd is…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS84f2338b44b5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS33ddbe0424d9: Merge netork-manager-gnome change from Simon Quigley, fixing dhcp daemon] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS33ddbe0424d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSac22c5e362aa: Remove the link between lubuntu-core and the core-gtk seed, to avoid shipping…] gilir (Julien Lavergne) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDSac22c5e362aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS3fe5659b31a5: Revert "Replace network-manager-gnome by dhcpcd-qt for the qt seed"] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS3fe5659b31a5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS619604776ca3: Revert the seed dhcpcd-qt for now, not really ready right now] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS619604776ca3
<tsimonq2> uh ooh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS3c4e091f4e94: Don't install network-manager packages that call home.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEPRECATEDOLDDONTUSESEEDS3c4e091f4e94
<tsimonq2> bad
<tsimonq2> Sorry, should be it for the spam.
<wxl> what about dressing up GRUB?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Huh?
<wxl> for EFI we only get GRUB not the isolinux boot screen. it's black and ugly
<tsimonq2> How would we go about dressing up GRUB?
<tsimonq2> I mean, it's a good idea, but how? :)
<wxl> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1534689
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL76d76444681e: Add how to toggle fullscreen in vlc.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL76d76444681e
<wxl> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/grub2-gfxmenu-theming-guide
<wxl> https://www.linux.com/learn/weekend-project-theming-your-linux-bootloader
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96
<wxl[m]> I've got the desktop file thing figured out in at least I can confirm it is removed on bios and efi. That one tester will have to check their system
<wxl[m]> I'll have a fix committed once I get back from getting pizza
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad  3]   15tsimonq2 (S …], If you install libreoffice-gtk3 looks way better
<wxl[m]> Ew gtj
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Have you tried?
<wxl[m]> Regardless of whether or not it works, I'd like to limit our dependence on Gtk as much as possible
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is there other option?
<wxl[m]> A bunch of -style- packages
<wxl[m]> Including everyone's favorite breeze
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Exist those packages?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> For LibreOffice?
<wxl[m]> Yep
<wxl[m]> This is interesting too https://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Personalization
<wxl[m]> !info libreoffice-style-breeze
<ubot93> libreoffice-style-breeze (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- Breeze symbol style. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.1.2-0ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 1002.3 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Already installed by default.
<wxl[m]> Obviously not used
<wxl[m]> https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/20997/how-to-change-themes/
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> How do we do it as a distributor though?
<wxl[m]> Here's some more though not clear if it's windows specific https://superuser.com/questions/416751/dark-background-in-libreoffice-under-windows
<lubot> <HMollerCl> libreoffice-style-breeze is only for symbols
<lubot> <HMollerCl> }
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't notice any different witt or without libreoffice-kde. That's why I ended up with libreoffice-gtk3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/6fk4r8/how_to_get_a_working_dark_theme_in_libreoffice/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is this solved in kubuntu?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think so.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk could probably say more.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> just found out that mi breeze theme was dark because of some config files I had that where added when I installed kwin
<wxl> alwys best to start with a fresh daily
<wxl> i.e. keep your vms handy
<wxl> @tsimonq2: should i append to v. 22 of calamares-settings-ubuntu for the install .desktop removal?
<tsimonq2> wxl: No, please do a new one.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T82: Fix edge case resulting in the install desktop file not being removed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T82#1906
<lubot> <HMollerCl> installed a firefox breeze theme in libreoffice, nothing changed. libreoffice-gtk3 is still the less worse solution.
<wxl> off to watch the man in the high castle o/
<tsimonq2> Oh c'mon wxl, come to the BDLL stream :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [installed a firefox breeze theme in libreoffice, nothing changed. libreoffice-gt …], OK.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Oh c'mon wxl, come to the BDLL stream :D], ^^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've heard people complaining when logout/power off it doesn't ask "are you sure?". In my daily from mid August it ask. But in yesterday daily it don't
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, yeah, I can reproduce.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc9da0327be81: Add useage section for some common buttons on how to navigate] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc9da0327be81
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8dad4465fc78: Describe text entry in featherpad better] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8dad4465fc78
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#1919
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#1920
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#1921
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#1922
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#1923
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#1924
 * tsimonq2 yawns
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll go ahead and upload that cala-settings-ubu change of yours.
<tsimonq2> Anything else before I sleep?
<wxl> don't think so
<tsimonq2> Coolio.
<tsimonq2> wxl: The most productive thing you can do at this point I think would be to hunt down a victim^Mmember of both the Release Team and Archive Admins team like Adam or Steve to review our shiznit.
<tsimonq2> 'cause I uploaded like five things today.
<wxl> right
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS8c5e3a0061d7: Ensure install .desktop file is always removed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS8c5e3a0061d7
<tsimonq2> Awesome.
<tsimonq2> Talk tomorrow then.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSf0c827eb3265: C'mooooon, whitespace. :(] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSf0c827eb3265
 * tsimonq2 kicks wxl. ^^^^
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (cosmic-proposed/universe) [21 => 23] (lubuntu)
<wxl> i care >< this much
<tsimonq2> I know you do.
<tsimonq2> But like, c'mooooooooooon XD
<wxl> you know i bet you'd be a lot more regular if you'd loosen up a bit
<tsimonq2> HAH
<wxl> oh @tsimonq2 T32 questions still remain
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Calamares should let the user pick what applications they WANT to use: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32
<wxl> @TheWendyPower you need some help with that shortcuts thing?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah.
<wxl> we either need to bump it or come up with a clear spec as to what we expect for this go of it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll look at it tomorrow wxl.
<wxl> i mean we're certainly bumping the whole idea of radio buttons and all that
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaccb13838584: Add a bit on how clicking on files and how to open files in an altenrate program] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaccb13838584
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower you need some help with that shortcuts thing?], I'm hoping the company will want to head to bed soon.
<wxl> hahahahahahah
<wxl> let me guess: young company or drinking company? XD
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> No, really good friends we haven't seen for a couple of years. I wish they would have come into town next weekend.
<wxl> oh cool
<wxl> well i'd happily take the baton if need be
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I may need you to... I hate to do that to you though.
<wxl> oh it's a totally small thing
<wxl> i'm running out of things to do anyways
<wxl> i can't really do anythingh *BIG* because it's just not going to be done in time
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Sounds good. Thanks!
<wxl> sooooo want me to have at it?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> You can take it. I still want to learn how to do it, but if is going to get done by tomorrow you probably should.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#1929
<wxl> okie dokie
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6148e25754d8: Add how to print in lximage.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6148e25754d8
<wxl> ok wendy your burden is resolved
<wxl> if you're still awake @tsimonq2 land D31
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Your super awesome @wxl!
<wxl> i try XD
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [@acheronuk could probably say more.], install libreoffice-kde5 or libreoffice-gtk3
<lubot> <acheronuk> they are both effectively gtk3 for the visual theme now, but with the KDE5 one using a KDE style file picker
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [I don't notice any different witt or without libreoffice-kde. That's why I ended …], libreoffice-kde is a transitional package that contains nothing, but simply installs the -kde5 package as a dependency
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't see difference installing libreoffice-kde5
<lubot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 680x542) https://i.imgur.com/gJIpII6.jpg file picker with kde5
<lubot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 866x622) https://i.imgur.com/r8765KA.jpg file picker with gtk3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't see the LibreOffice-kde5 file picker. Maybe there is something missing?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [I don't see the LibreOffice-kde5 file picker. Maybe there is something missing?], do you have both libreoffice-gtk3 and libreoffice-kde5 package installed at the same time?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've tried both combinations with and without gtk3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> As default cosmic has LibreOffice-kde5 installed ans does not has libreoffice-gt3
<lubot> <acheronuk> if you have both installed, gtk3 may take priority over kde5. I haven't checked that, but there is obviously some priority in the VCL/plugin handling
<lubot> <acheronuk> beware that I am testing from Kubuntu, so can't compare directly
<lubot> <acheronuk> it could also be that lubuntu is failing to pick up the kde5 vcl/plugin, even if installed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [it could also be that lubuntu is failing to pick up the kde5 vcl/plugin, even if …], I think that is case
<lubot> <HMollerCl> SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=kde4
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is ok that?
<lubot> <acheronuk> kde4 is NOT ok
<lubot> * acheronuk leaves for Sunday lunch
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hii Everyone. I am a new comer here. I would like to contribute to the lubuntu project. Can someone guide me on how to get going?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 and @wxl could guide you better on what to do, but for now testing the daylies is a big help
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Find bugs and report it
<The_LoudSpeaker> Okay I will download and install the latest developement iso. I will be waiting for @tsimonq2 and @wxl to reply.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=kde4], SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=gtk3_kde5
<lubot> <acheronuk> Q. Why does Kubuntu automatically pick up and use that VCL/plugin when it is installed, but lubuntu needs it forcing with envar?
<lubot> <brli7848> @acheronuk [Q. Why does Kubuntu automatically pick up and use that VCL/plugin when it is ins …], XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=KDE trick?
<lubot> <acheronuk> probably something along those lines
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Will look at it
<lubot> <acheronuk> since both have libgtk-3-0 deps, may not be worth the bother for lubuntu, and the straight gtk3 one would be fine
<lubot> <HMollerCl> still doesn't work. changed both env variables (SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=gtk3_kde5 and XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=KDE) and I still have the normal file picker.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> libreoffice-gtk3 does the trick, but obviously with gtk look & feel
<lubot> <brli7848> @HMollerCl [still doesn't work. changed both env variables (SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=gtk3_kde5 and …], the GUI is gtk3, the only difference is the file picker IIRC
<lubot> <brli7848> so, if you can't get the file picker out, you probably didn't meet the dependency of kf5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl ^
 * tsimonq2 stretches
<tsimonq2> Bah, I missed loudspeaker guy with the great nick. :(
<tsimonq2> Big day!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Indeed!
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I a few things to wrap up today...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Coolio
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just ping me when it's all done
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Will do!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Realistically we have until the end of the day but I don't want to push it :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I wanted to have it done yesterday... 😏
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, it happens
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Today my little cousin has a birthday party so I'll be gone for most of the afternoon
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Have fun!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker still there?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He was an IRC user
<wxl> oh hah yes
<wxl> i'm not used to seeing such ridiculously long nicks for irc users ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bah XD
<wxl> still no reply from anyone at release team........
<wxl> you may want to do some bugging of your own
<wxl> @tsimonq2: T32 T32 T32 T32 T32
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Oh, yeah, I can reproduce.], Session.conf handles it. @TheWendyPower @wxl is someone working with this file?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [Session.conf handles it. @TheWendyPower @wxl is someone working with this file?], Does this have to do with the login issue with Nvidia?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [Does this have to do with the login issue with Nvidia?], I don't think so
<lubot> <kc2bez> Logout confirmation.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [Logout confirmation.], Yup
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> OK so this is a different bug. Sorry, I missed a lot yesterday. Let me get caught up. Company just left.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> logout confirmation in https://phab.lubuntu.me/D32
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [logout confirmation in https://phab.lubuntu.me/D32], Left feedback.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go go Hans!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok np, I uses 1.16 because of the version in launchapd
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu%2Ddefault%2Dsettings
<lubot> <tsimonq2> At this point in the cycle you also have to look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, updated
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looks good to me, merging and uploading.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> When i try to install the last Lubuntu 18.10 daily iso...
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/3dQ81bL.jpg
<lyorian> @jyotigomes does it go past that?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Show this at very begining and freezes
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I installed the Ubuntu 18.10 daily in the same laptop without problem
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#1934
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS89d24fccbdeb: Set leave confirmation dialog as default. Set breeze mouse cursor as default.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS89d24fccbdeb
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-default-settings [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.16]
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-default-settings (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.15 => 1.17] (lubuntu)
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [Even the discover patch from @acheronuk ?], https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/5.13.5-1ubuntu5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Password box hard to click with SDDM in certain resolutions] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#1935
<lubot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk [https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/5.13.5-1ubuntu5], so slightly less "trash"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <acheronuk> need to test if this is backportable to 5.13.5 🤔 https://cgit.kde.org/discover.git/commit/?h=Plasma/5.14&id=d725d754b92360583527de157910b18f6116cac4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGc38d485eb921: Provide a more complete default configuration file.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGc38d485eb921
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-default-settings [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.17]
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.13]
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lxqt-globalkeys (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-0ubuntu1 => 0.13.0-0ubuntu2] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING1a824011bbc5: Fix Walter's bad whitespace.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING1a824011bbc5
<wxl> i swear i'm going to upload something that's nothing but whitespace
<wxl> just a whole file of whitespace
 * tsimonq2 kicks wxl 
<wxl> i'm going to use whitespace to name patches
<tsimonq2> NOOOOOOOOOOO
<tsimonq2> BAD
<wxl> yep
<wxl> keep it up and that's what you'll get
<tsimonq2> Keep it up and I'll make Phab reject your diffs if it has whitespace. :P
<wxl> then you'll be doing everything on your own XD
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> Love you too wxl
<lubot> <acheronuk> 😆
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you know why calamares-settings-ubuntu is in rejected?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I did two uploads.
<wxl> oh cool
<tsimonq2> So he rejected the old upload in favor of the new one.
<tsimonq2> I learned through that that this is all Adam though, so go buy him coffee :)
<wxl> so besides trojita it looks like we still need lxqt-globalkeys and libfm-qt
<tsimonq2> Yupper.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL346d1b3100da: Add some basic taskbar operations when clicking.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL346d1b3100da
<wxl> you think there's any hope of that being done in the next hour or two?
<wxl> if not i think i'll rebuild images and at least test encryuption
<tsimonq2> Uhm, ask Adam. XD
<wxl> is he around?
<tsimonq2> He seems to be cherry-picking from the queue list.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, he's the one doing the queue processing.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/hzS1nep2/file_4182.png
<wxl> @JyotiGomes that's a strange one. that's the kernel module for your audio complaining
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [<reply to image>], ACK, I'll test real quick,
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what do you suggest?
<tsimonq2> wxl: For?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> 'apt install libreoffice-gtk3 libreoffice-style-breeze'
<wxl> @tsimonq2: like wait x amount of time? just see if i can respin or not? what?
<wxl> @JyotiGomes there have been similar complaints across various distributions over the years. some suggest tweaking the configuration of the kernel module. one of them just rebooted a couple times and it owrked.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well, wait until all the package migrate and publish in cosmic[-release].
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE6892953b2456: DSC file for 1.13] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE6892953b2456
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEee4a0e93740d: Import patches-unapplied version 1.13 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEee4a0e93740d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEa81eef543eec: Import patches-applied version 1.13 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEa81eef543eec
<wxl> kk
<tsimonq2> ll
<wxl> @JyotiGomes i would suggest going to #ubuntu+1 and seeing if anyone is having a similar problem. i would expect this to affect all verions of ubuntu
<wxl> if i keep hitting refresh on the upload queue does it make it go faster?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: are you ever going to do anything about T32?
<tsimonq2> UGH FINE
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> What do you need from me here?
<wxl> a decision really
<wxl> do we want to punt the whole thing because we can't have radio buttons or is there some partial solution we can come up with for now?
<tsimonq2> I say punt it.
<wxl> ok, so then that brings up one other question then: what about minimal install? are we set to go on that?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#1938
<tsimonq2> uhm
<tsimonq2> What do you mean?
<tsimonq2> Calamares has no such function.
<wxl> ah i guess i didn't realize that was a ubiquity feature
<wxl> so what about we provide a minimal install option on calamares?
<tsimonq2> lolwat? :)
<tsimonq2> I guess we can.
<wxl> i mean you were rallying pretty hard for it
<tsimonq2> I'm also now looking at the clock.
<wxl> i personally think that the way we have done it in the past (using the net install) is sufficient
<tsimonq2> Whaddaya mean?
<wxl> use net install, install metapackages, done
<tsimonq2> ?
<wxl> like if someone didn't want all the apps, they could install lubuntu-core
<wxl> this wasn't a solution within our usual installer and i admit that's a nice, clean solution— but it works, and has worked for years
<tsimonq2> Now that everything non-essential is recommended, people can just install with --no-install-recommends and be fine.
<wxl> right so same diff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDe36f3c2f1948: Make LibreOffice look better. Closes T96.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDe36f3c2f1948
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE92160a40c35a: DSC file for 1.16] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE92160a40c35a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEe47eaa1e3a52: Import patches-unapplied version 1.16 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEe47eaa1e3a52
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE64501ae9422c: Import patches-applied version 1.16 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE64501ae9422c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEa166afe44685: Import patches-applied version 1.17 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEa166afe44685
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE708419a94188: DSC file for 1.17] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE708419a94188
<tsimonq2> Yup.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEb3ce423d9df5: Import patches-unapplied version 1.17 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEb3ce423d9df5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING1cced3502046: Sync from the archive.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING1cced3502046
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower ['apt install libreoffice-gtk3 libreoffice-style-breeze'], That's the one that better worked for me too.  But it would be nicer if LibreOffice-kde5 worked (instead of libreoffice-gtk3)
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> For now, it's our solution.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @HMollerCl [That's the one that better worked for me too.  But it would be nicer if LibreOff …], I agree! Hopefully, this is something we can have fixed for 19.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [I agree! Hopefully, this is something we can have fixed for 19.04], Maybe at that time libreOffice 6.2 Is out with full qt support (they are working on it, beta apparently is out in November)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> That would be even better!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVEf0cf5a1b595e: DSC file for 0.4.1-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVEf0cf5a1b595e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE3a990c9a02bb: Import patches-unapplied version 0.4.1-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE3a990c9a02bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE03a09122af04: Use x-terminal emulator in lieu of xterm for connection edits.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE03a09122af04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE220d2e0d50c3: Import patches-applied version 0.4.1-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE220d2e0d50c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVEf17bdbe579d1: Blacklist from menus.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVEf17bdbe579d1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE9a6221354d60: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu5] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE9a6221354d60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEca3add54491a: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu5 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEca3add54491a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEce83144e409e: Add the ability to set GTK themes] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEce83144e409e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEeedcaf97b999: Set default GTK theme if rc file doesn't exists.] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEeedcaf97b999
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEe980cf6ef710: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu5 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEe980cf6ef710
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE745c40f34886: Make a path for GTK settings if it does not exist.] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE745c40f34886
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-30
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ItzSwirlz [Did you guys ever consider a package or forking one that is like MATE tweak or f …], I have not heard we had. So propabbly not.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Well maybe you guys should try to develop one or find one to fork
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you can ask for it in LXQt because it's directly related to them in lxqt-panel.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It would be easier if you could try to tweak the panel to leave it like you want and save the ~/.config/lxqt/panel.conf files
<lubot> <HMollerCl> then we could make a file piker to pick te conf file they want.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Yeah that’s make sense but like
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I’m talking an app with already layouts that are preset
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> So then people can open up app and switch to their favorite panel preset
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, I mean that you can produce this .conf, files, personnally I don't have all the os to try to mimic their look&feell with LXQt, if you do that it would be a lot of help to do what you want in the future.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> at least for me, the .conf files and the screenshots are the harder to make. The rest is prety simple, only a file picker which triggers and update.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with your input we could build that at least as an MVP.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> If I have time I will try to setup LXQt Pa el Presets
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> And present the.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I might have to also co figure the menu and make presets of them
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Like for a Redmond layout
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Or Familiar layout
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> But we might have to hold those off
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Maybe we can also achieve Mutiny
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> But that is wayyy to ahead of current time
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL908db8392adf: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL908db8392adf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf5bff7e583f7: Add  changing volume on ALSA] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf5bff7e583f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc068d023cf5b: Add switching back to controlling pulseaudio] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc068d023cf5b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe8e9b4ddc422: remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe8e9b4ddc422
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T121: nm-tray fails to build] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T121
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ItzSwirlz [I might have to also co figure the menu and make presets of them], I'm not sure if menu can be modified as you want.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> The issue with the menu is
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> It’s pretty strict
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> It would require basically making a new panel, kind of like Ubuntu MATE did
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> They have two menus
<The_LoudSpeaker> !slack
<ubot93> Factoid 'slack' not found
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto When you're merging, please merge ubuntu/eoan -> ci/stable -> ci/unstable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ubuntu/eoan -> ci/unstable leaves stable out
<lubot> <RikMills> https://about.gitlab.com/press/releases/2019-09-17-gitlab-adopted-by-KDE.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [https://about.gitlab.com/press/releases/2019-09-17-gitlab-adopted-by-KDE.html], We aren't moving that direction
<lubot> <RikMills> Just saying...........
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heh
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <aptghetto> @tsimonq2 [@aptghetto When you're merging, please merge ubuntu/eoan -> ci/stable -> ci/unst …], Ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: New Manual URL Design] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [Ok], Thanks for your work!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker there are no new release for lxqt-glbalkeys, we will have to do the other thing apparently
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Thanks for your work!], It would be nice to go through some CI stuff after release.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker there are no new release for lxqt-glbalkeys, we will have to do …], Yup! Noted.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=aefcf2f4b58155d27340ba5f9ddbe9513da8286d … Views on this?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's nice for security. But now root lost it's Bhagwan status. XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [It would be nice to go through some CI stuff after release.], Sure!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Properly implement different wallpapers for different monitors] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54#2416
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa5700654b923: Fix lxqt-panel version wow I forgot this from 18.10] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa5700654b923
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe515869b999e: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe515869b999e
<lubot> <lynorian> is the runner search supposed to be case insensitive for .desktop files but not for terminal commands
<kc2bez> lynorian: It looks like it should be case insensitive for any filter but I may have read the cpp manual incorrectly.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9b01f38c6fae: Remove hardcoded version number that is not needed] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9b01f38c6fae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4b2df8308e70: Add menu-example screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4b2df8308e70
<The_LoudSpeaker> checked 29th sept build. in vm. calamares detects kolkata correctly.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: New Manual URL Design] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2417
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb8886f0880b0: Move printer properties to own paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb8886f0880b0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL629857c487eb: Add Settings tab summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL629857c487eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL965fdd0c14fa: Add description field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL965fdd0c14fa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe256fbcd1964: Add Location field to change] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe256fbcd1964
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc35e835a639b: Add print test page button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc35e835a639b
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-01
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1a9280019ac1: Add changing driver] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1a9280019ac1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL849c1e4f0a93: Add how to add users to a list of not being allowed to print] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL849c1e4f0a93
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe40d6003323e: Add removing user from list of not being able to print] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe40d6003323e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c5e8e46ee6f: ADd Deny printing for everyone except] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c5e8e46ee6f
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Did you guys check the latest message in devel mail list?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think someone should comment there and explain that font settings in lxqt desktop, openbox settings and desktop configurations are for different things.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://fosspost.org/amp/reviews/distributions/lubuntu-19-04-review … Here's a link to the post.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Honestly Lubuntu is fine
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And AFAIK, transparency is fine only right?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> All the flavors are kind of falling behind
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> They think LXDE/LXQt is old
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> and ugly
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> honestly a bs post
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ItzSwirlz [honestly a bs post], Yeah I know. But the user sent it to devel list to bring issues to our notice. Atleast we can reply to the mail and inform that most of these are fixed in eoan na?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The brightness and min/maximize issues he pointed are good.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Did you guys check the latest message in devel mail list?], I'm going to respond later in a personal capacity
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: New Manual URL Design] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2418
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T41: Lubuntu 19.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41#2420
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe44e57a819c3: Add prop settings screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe44e57a819c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Properly implement different wallpapers for different monitors] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54#2421
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what's the difference for upgrading for development between changin sources or "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7bfba6652b67: Add prop=access-control screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7bfba6652b67
<lubot> cyril010 was added by: cyril010
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa5b831e17988: Add Policies tab summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa5b831e17988
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7c43fd879e96: Add how to disable printer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7c43fd879e96
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL02250f745894: Add disabling accepting jobs for a printer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL02250f745894
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f116f2d8f32: Add not to sahre a printer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f116f2d8f32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdfb12fa6d7d1: Add starting banner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdfb12fa6d7d1
<guiverc> tsimonq2, T56 testcases is up for review; to my knowledge my stuff is done
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL888e2b806ea6: Add Ending banner to printing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL888e2b806ea6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL40543e4d7dc8: Add prop polices screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL40543e4d7dc8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0f54296b1309: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0f54296b1309
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-02
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker look at https://github.com/Chemrat/redshift-qt
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker look at https://github.com/Chemrat/redshift-qt], Noted. Thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#2423
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T76: need new looks] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T76#2429
<lubot> <HMollerCl> someone updated with "do-release-upgrade -d"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and is having some conflicts with nm-tray
<lubot> <HMollerCl> apt list nm-tray … Listando... Hecho … nm-tray/eoan 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 amd64 [configuración-residual]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any thoughts?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [and is having some conflicts with nm-tray], Can you reproduce?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> No
<lubot> <HMollerCl> He recently updated and lubuntu-desktop isn't installed because of this issue
<lubot> <kc2bez> that is strange and sounds like an isolated case. we should probably do testing though.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T83: fix archiver] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T83#2433
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T121: nm-tray fails to build] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T121#2434
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING3f7b126ede5d: Add patch to add missing include] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING3f7b126ede5d
<apt-ghetto> @tsimonq2 wxl: I have uploaded the patch from palinek for https://phab.lubuntu.me/T121
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] nm-tray fails to build: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T121
<apt-ghetto> Could you review the patch header?
<wxl> yeah no, don't use the stock header
<wxl> look right above "Finish it up" here for an example https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-example/
<wxl> include last-updated though
<wxl> see also https://dep-team.pages.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<wxl> and finally apt-ghetto when are you applying for lubuntu developer? XD
<apt-ghetto> Finally, when I am ready
<apt-ghetto> At the moment, I don't have much time
<wxl> just because you are a developer doesn't mean you have to do anything :)
<wxl> but in cases like this, where you clearly do have smoe time, you could just make it happen........
<apt-ghetto> I don't have time to apply for developer
<apt-ghetto> Until when do you need the "polished" commit for the Ubuntu archive?
<wxl> sadly the caveat with having commit access but not being a developer is that you think you solved something, but no one really gets to reap the fruits of it.. and there's no real system in place to bug developers to upload it
<wxl> you can see the schedule here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule
<wxl> the 10th is the absolute latest
<wxl> meaning that's too late
<wxl> too late to even test anything really
<apt-ghetto> I try to finish it until sunday
<wxl> great thanks
<lubot> Dhansingh Dhansingh was added by: Dhansingh Dhansingh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL95574fc2ef58: Add summary of printer options tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL95574fc2ef58
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL04595c6baca3: Add Media Size drop down] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL04595c6baca3
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfa9a190c88b3: Add print color as Gray checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfa9a190c88b3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f6ff771b83b: Add printer options screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f6ff771b83b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb4023e85cc4c: Remove unnesecary whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb4023e85cc4c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47d40b6102c8: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47d40b6102c8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL655c78b50c4b: Reword summary of Window Effects] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL655c78b50c4b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcfcb3e690dbd: Reword launch compton just this once] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcfcb3e690dbd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1eca766b9449: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1eca766b9449
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0ab6aa283c73: Reword close keyboard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0ab6aa283c73
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: New Manual URL Design] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2436
<lubot> <wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/1018
<wxl[m]> https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/1018
<ubot93> Issue 1018 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "Excessive padding for mounted devices labels" [Open]
<wxl[m]> We should pull that in. That's been an annoying problem now finally resolved! 
<wxl[m]> So that was interesting. From FastHub there was no share option to RiotX and I just hit Telegram. It sent without further confirmation, but never showed up. So I copied and pasted here. And then deleted on Telegram. And then it showed up. Wth. Told you Telegram sucks. 
<wxl[m]> Also new Calamares https://calamares.io/calamares-3.2.14-is-out/
<wxl[m]> Especially of note there is that the legacy GeoIP config is no longer supported so we'll have to fix settings
<wxl[m]> @kc2bez ^
<kc2bez> wxl: I saw that. We converted all the settings and are not using the legacy style. 
<wxl[m]> K cool. You planning on grabbing the new release? 
<kc2bez> Should I do that before release?
<kc2bez> Also not sure if it will resolve any of the geoip issues folks were having but I did notice some refactoring took place. 
<kc2bez> wxl[m]: I also sent you a pm on IRC. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Get everything uploaded today please
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm about to go bumping non RC tasks to 20.04
<lubot> <tsimonq2> kc2bez: Could you communicate with [ade] and tell him we have a release in two weeks?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just to make sure we have our ducks in a row for that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Today at lunch I'm going to get stuff uploaded
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 I will send you a pm shortly too. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks.
<wxl[m]> @kc2bez afk so if it's urgent you can use some other means including (ew) telegram
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think it's fair to say that it's Real Life stuff, which is totally fine. I'll let him elaborate if he wishes
<kc2bez> wxl[m]: not super urgent just wanted to fill in the blanks for you. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> New Cala cleared with release team
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Art should be no issue
<lubot> <tsimonq2> PCManFM should also be no issue since it's bugfix
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T121: nm-tray fails to build] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T121#2438
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2442
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2443
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2444
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T75: need new Lenny!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75#2451
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: tweak minimum requirements] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#2452
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T121: nm-tray fails to build] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T121#2456
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2457
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T92: 19.10 manual changes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T92#2458
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T121: nm-tray fails to build] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T121#2460
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The 19.10 task has been cleaned up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If there are any other tasks that you think need to be done prior to release, please add them ASAP
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Phab is going down in 30 minutes for some regular maintenance. It shouldn't take more than 5 minutes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> My biggest concern is with shortcut, I know @The_LoudSpeaker is on exmas and I'm full with work, but I we can't fix that it will be a major issue.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *exams
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What are the current problems?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> We need to grab latest from git
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or apply 18 patches.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lxqt-globalkeys right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay, is that all?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have you tested with the packages in the unstable CI?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've been testing latest git (compile in my system) and is working ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no, haven't tested ci
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay. I just want to communicate that we're two weeks away from release and there's little wiggle room for iteration on it if I were to go ahead and JFD that.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Is that okay?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> JFD?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> John Fitzgerald Donald?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just Freaking Do :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Just Do
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don' have time to do it since it's a grab  from unreleased code. If it were a released version I know how to do it and I will be confident doing it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Since I have little time to do it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can do it, I just want you to know that we're on the hook to fix it if this new version is broken.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will be available this Saturday night. Will do it then.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can do it, it'll take me < 5 mins :}
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Go ahead then. I will test.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've tested compile versio, but it would be better to test with ci/unstable
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is there a way I could only take that package from ci/unstable?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Go ahead then. I will test.], Test with this first ASAP and then I can do the cherry picking
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Is there a way I could only take that package from ci/unstable?], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go to the PPA page in Launchpad
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You might have to pull down that whole stack
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Test with this first ASAP and then I can do the cherry picking], Can't do till Saturday sorry. And if you can wait till Saturday then I can only do it then.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Is there a way I could only take that package from ci/unstable?], Wget from ppa?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise just write out a manual testcase and I can JFD that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Otherwise just write out a manual testcase and I can JFD that], I can do that now.: … Check if shortcuts are not repeated after multiple reboots. … Done.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Define "repeated" more precisely
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I can do that now.: … Check if shortcuts are not repeated after multiple reboots. …], We can add our own config when this gets fixed.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Otherwise just write out a manual testcase and I can JFD that], test is only to erase duplicates shortcuts and do several logout/login and see if shortcuts are duplicated and if SUper_L (for menu) or Meta+R (for launcher) stop working.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Define "repeated" more precisely], Open shortcut settings. … See if you have any shortcut entries repeated.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There is no need to reboot, logout/login in enough.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [test is only to erase duplicates shortcuts and do several logout/login and see i …], +1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Is cherry picking globalkeys all I need to do or do I have to apply anything else?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [There is no need to reboot, logout/login in enough.], Might also try restarting globalkeys from session settings once/twice.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Is cherry picking globalkeys all I need to do or do I have to apply anything els …], Nope. Config files are already in default settings. Should work
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [We can add our own config when this gets fixed.], Scratch this.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Might also try restarting globalkeys from session settings once/twice.], es, it wouldn't hurt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 how I should search for lxqt-globalkyes ci/unstable ppa in launchpad?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://launchpad.net/~lxqt/+archive/ubuntu/ppa this is old
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-ci-proposed/+build/17838510
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<lubot> <aptghetto> Here you have the overview: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-ci/+packages
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING02814a7ea5e1: Fix FTBS of nm-tray] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING02814a7ea5e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING792d166148e5: Merge branch 'ci/stable' into ci/unstable] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING792d166148e5
<lubot> <aptghetto> My upload to ci/stable has closed https://phab.lubuntu.me/D48
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Fix FTBS of nm-tray: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D48
<lubot> <aptghetto> Is this normal?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @aptghetto [https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-ci-proposed/+build/17 …], the ppa doesn't have globalkeys, I would need to install the .deb directly is that correct?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this pa https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-ci-proposed
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-ci
<lubot> <aptghetto> But I have normally downloaded only the package and installed it with `sudo apt install ./NAME.deb` in a vm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I did with the ppa
<lubot> <HMollerCl> only the package I want and then disable ppa
<wxl> @kc2bez: pm replied to
<kc2bez> thanks wxl 
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you bumped @The_LoudSpeaker's xscreensaver fix? 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you bumped @The_LoudSpeaker's xscreensaver fix?], Umm what?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: @tsimonq2 removed https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21 from the 19.10 subtasks in his cleanup process
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you bumped @The_LoudSpeaker's xscreensaver fix?], Is there a fix already in there?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Not yet. There is a clean list of themes we can use but it needs cleaning. Also, we are considering creating a new one.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We don't have time for that this cycle
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Unless you can get that done by EOD Friday
<wxl> @tsimonq2: totally easy to fix it
<wxl> the task should be split into separate tasks
<wxl> the two that can be done easy:
<wxl>  1. default wallpapers
<wxl>  2. THE default wallpaper
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: New Manual URL Design] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2463
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8920e78af2cc: Reword summary of shortcut keys] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8920e78af2cc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8d02d95b3c58: Update summary of Shortcut keys] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8d02d95b3c58
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 I tested ci/unstable lxqt-globalkeys and is working as expected.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice!
<krytarik> https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/tree/debian/patches/lubuntu_01_default_network_channel.patch - any good reason other than just copypasting stuff from elsewhere to use non-SSL and connect over irc.ubuntu.com there, rather than using 'chat.freenode.net:+6697' to use SSL and also make cert verification work?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No good reason whatsoever
<wxl> ew
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Give me a patch and I'll sponsor it
<wxl> how did that even get there?
<lubot> * tsimonq2 cowers in fear at wxl's wrath
<wxl> i thought we provided that through default settings?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> nooope
<wxl> why not?
<wxl> we could get all the lubuntu channels in there
<wxl> plus lxqt and calamares and ... :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Look into it
<wxl> make a task :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do we have standup now?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm confused with daylight savings time
<lubot> <lynorian> I think so
<wxl> oh yikes yes
<wxl> sorry ya'll
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<lynorian> \o
<wxl> wow ok no one's here :)
<wxl> sooooo i guess you can go ahead lyn
<lynorian> Printer property tabs have a lot more detail like 4 paragraphs
<lynorian> Screengrab tray icon functionality
<lynorian> add switch between ALSA and pulseaudio 
<lynorian> Work on panel rewording  
<lynorian> Many minor rewords and edits 
<lynorian> and worked some with tsimonq2 on getting a new url scheme for the manual
<lynorian> really condensced this week that printer properiteis has like 4 new paragraphs in it
<wxl> very cool
<wxl> amazing work as always
<lubot> <HMollerCl> \o
<lynorian> I kind of really need to go get groceries today   so may not stick around that much longer
<wxl> ok thanks for the help lyn
<wxl> we couldn't do it without you!!!
<wxl> go ahead hans
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's amazing @lynorian
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nothing new except ci/unstable lxqt-globalkeys test. We didn't had upstream release so I undertsand that @tsimonq2 will upgrade to git.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> HAving had much time to look ath cala geoip issue.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *Haven't
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I've seen it happen in different places in Santiago
<lubot> <HMollerCl> EOF
<wxl> thx hans
<wxl> i haven't done much. poked a bit at the cala/geoip thing. edited the testing wiki. didn't really *finish* anything, so..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> did you found out anything new on geoip?
<wxl> no
<wxl> except for noticing raman had no issues
<wxl> so that's weird
<wxl> i did find an upstream issue with it not working for someone else
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [did you found out anything new on geoip?], no isues too
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2464
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl at this point we are the only ones here that have the problem
<wxl> @HMollerCl where's your proxy located?
<kc2bez> Here for a few minutes. 
<wxl> fire away dano
<kc2bez> I didn't have any issues with my VPN when I tested that with cala
<kc2bez> I spent some time looking at logs from others
<kc2bez> it looks like for whatever reason cala couldn't figure out what was being returned. 
<kc2bez> from the geoip service ^
<kc2bez> not consistent for sure
<kc2bez> not sure how much time I will have while I am away but I will try to stop in and do what I can
<kc2bez> question
<kc2bez> if I have time should I upload the cala version to CI or do a diff to eoan?
<wxl> well i guess that depends on your confidence level
<wxl> if it's high, just do eoan
<kc2bez> ok fair enough. 
<wxl> if you get it in sooner than later, we probably have some time to hack at it if need be
<wxl> not so much come friday 
<kc2bez> understood
<wxl> but honestly what's the difference between building and testing a deb in a vm versus doing it in ci? not much. there's something, don't get me wrong. but not much.
<kc2bez> true, it just gives others the opportunity to test before we upload. 
<wxl> well so does a ppa upload
<kc2bez> that is true as well. I just don't want to introduce anything new that I won't have time to test. 
<wxl> right right
<wxl> also remember you've got limited time
<wxl> i'd say avoid ci, but that's just my opinion
<kc2bez> ok fair enough. I will try for that. 
<kc2bez> There is a big copyright addition that needs to be added I think for the appstream addition and I think we need to stop building against PythonQt since that is making the build fail in unstable CI. 
<wxl> oi vey
<kc2bez> another reason I am hesitant
<wxl> good call. do ci.
<kc2bez> ok. sounds like a plan. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I could test cala ci, live and update to ci and see what happens, does It helps wxl @kc2bez?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Also, my proxy is in Chile, is from my work, but I also tested in my home w/o proxy, same issue
<wxl> if it weren't for dan i'd say it's just that the americas are cursed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Well, Dan is on default so, not sure if it works.
<kc2bez> Good point Hans
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez you could change default to test
<wxl> you know.... i haven't checked while on my vpn..... i wonder...........
<wxl> what do you mean about default/test?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Default is ny
<wxl> oh
<kc2bez> right
<wxl> yeah i tried all that and swapping time zones in different variations to no avail
<kc2bez> it exists so that if you don't have an internet connection it will pin the map on ny
<kc2bez> I don't know why that location was chosen but it comes from Calamares
<wxl> right, it's hardcoded
<wxl> you can remove any explicit configuration and you'll get ny
<kc2bez> yes
<kc2bez> I could however tell that I received America New York from geoip in the logs. 
<kc2bez> and like I said my VPN that comes out in Japan also worked. 
<kc2bez> so maybe it is a timing or race condition. 
<kc2bez> ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> We have no malfunction reports from outside americas, then?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I could however tell that I received America New York from geoip in the …], I also see cl for welcome in logs
<wxl> i saw in this upstream issue there's some way to turn on some debugging about the timezone???
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You can run cala with -d
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [We have no malfunction reports from outside americas, then?], all the times I've tried I haven't had any problems
<wxl> not that, though
<kc2bez> i did the -d but I don't know what the special timezone debug is. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez I thought the default was in the conf file
<kc2bez> it is but even if you wipe it out it still does ny
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1240
<ubot93> Issue 1240 in calamares/calamares "GeoIP seems not to work in locale module" [Closed]
<wxl> "I enabled Timezone-Debug-Mode"
<kc2bez> I saw that bug but I didn't have time to figure it out. 
<wxl> it's "assumed fixed" in https://github.com/calamares/calamares/commit/0a1dc77f9be6b4c696e05fe218f7ff525d5bc702
<wxl> which is in 3.2.14
<wxl> so hurry up and get that up so we can test it @kc2bez :)
<kc2bez> trust me it sounds like more fun right now 😁. All good news here though and we are getting ready to leave the hospital for the night and get some dinner. we should be back at the hotel in a little over an hour. 
<wxl> i hear you :( but glad all is going good..
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Here but late. Work ran later as I've had back to back client calls today. Let me know if there's something needed to be tested in vm or anything as I have access to my Linux laptop fully again
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> which is in 3.2.14], It is in ci/unstable? I can check that
<lubot> <kc2bez> it isn't yet @HMollerCl the new version from git has been failing to build.
<wxl> one could always build master and confirm it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But if it fails to build in ci... It might fail in live too
<wxl> more likely a packaging issue which is what @kc2bez alluded to above (see copyright mention)
<kc2bez> you can see the build log here https://launchpadlibrarian.net/445130652/buildlog_ubuntu-eoan-amd64.calamares_3.2.12+git201910030114~eoan-0ubuntu1~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<kc2bez> it fails on PythonQt^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Missing depends
<lubot> <tsimonq2> apt-cache find PythonQt.h
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or packages.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Add that as a build dep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Voila
<lubot> <kc2bez> well the issue with that is that we should already have the build depend
<lubot> <kc2bez> Debian stopped building against PythonQt in February https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/extras/calamares/commit/b125acf24260f3fbf50ea2b547996871a517ab13
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-04
<lubot> <tsimonq2> aha
<lubot> <kc2bez> So I guess that is sort of an opposite approach. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I found that the the very old installation I have (maybe 18.10 beta) has different env variables that the ones we used now. How, where, when are this variables set?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I found that the the very old installation I have (maybe 18.10 beta) has differe …], Which ones?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mainly xdg*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2  the difference are: … XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/etc/xdg/xdg-lxqt:/etc/xdg:/etc:/usr/share … MANDATORY_PATH=/usr/share/gconf/lxqt.mandatory.path … DESKTOP_SESSION=lxqt … DEFAULTS_PATH=/usr/share/gconf/lxqt.default.path … XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share/lxqt:/home/hmoller/.local/share/flatpak/exports/share:/vlocal/share:/usr/share:/var/lib
<lubot> /snapd/desktop
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Remember that's a very old installation
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we might have been using lxqt xdg instead of lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, apparently the updates haven't changed the env var.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING96205533ca35: Bump version for new upstream release] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING96205533ca35
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING259c772847a6: Remove PythonQt dep] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING259c772847a6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING1ab4e7177817: Update copyright for appdata file] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING1ab4e7177817
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGa2542b3d5dfe: Adjust changelog] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGa2542b3d5dfe
<lubot> <kc2bez> bugger. I somehow messed up the patches on that ^
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sorry I have to get some shut-eye it has been a long day. I am starting to make mistakes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Sorry I have to get some shut-eye it has been a long day. I am starting to make …], Sleep well
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Sleep well], Thanks sorry I didn't get that finished.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No worries
<lubot> <aptghetto> @aptghetto [My upload to ci/stable has closed https://phab.lubuntu.me/D48], ^^ @tsimonq2 wxl
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: D48], is an invalid task reference.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL71859e966a24: Reword Session settings summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL71859e966a24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6b1d799d7848: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6b1d799d7848
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd03283340334: Reword enable disable checkboxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd03283340334
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9725c9e38a26: Remove uneeded phrases] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9725c9e38a26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7bc32d616318: Remove unneeded white space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7bc32d616318
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL012dd98af474: Reword openbox settings summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL012dd98af474
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b90dbc8396b: Remove wordiness] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b90dbc8396b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALab7444e42b06: Reword adding/removing buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALab7444e42b06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL20e7de08f14e: Reword font tab summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL20e7de08f14e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8b9d4fc8b74f: Reword move and resize tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8b9d4fc8b74f
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> the task should be split into separate tasks], One of them is already created. The one for THE icon/wallpaper.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Friday night is today. And I have Quantum mechanics tomorrow so definitely not possible. Really sorry, couldn't finish xscreensaver on time.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The general-gaming-movies-testing-open for all- system of
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> My wing will be free tomorrow
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Will test for cala issue and globalkeys.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker good "luck" with quantum mechanics
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It's all probabilities
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2465
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 reagrding ^my understanding was that you would pull latest git in 19.10
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2  the difference are: … XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/etc/xdg/xdg-lxqt:/etc/xdg:/etc:/ …], @tsimonq2 wxl do you have any idea of where, when, how are this env variables set?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/etc/xdg/xdg-lxqt:/etc/xdg:/etc:/usr/share … MANDATORY_PATH=/usr/share/gconf/lxqt.mandatory.path … DESKTOP_SESSION=lxqt … DEFAULTS_PATH=/usr/share/gconf/lxqt.default.path … XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share/lxqt:/home/hmoller/.local/share/flatpak/exports/share:/vlocal/share:/usr/share:/var/lib/snapd/desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl ^ I forgot you are on IRC
<wxl> @HMollerCl weird.. could you do it on a fresh install and see what happens?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl weird.. could you do it on a fresh install and see what happens …], no, it's only a question
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is because my install of 18.10 pre beta had this values
 * wxl shrugs.
<wxl> maybe try lfs
<wxl> or some other distro that specifically is meant to work with it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's only a matter of understanding how it works....
<wxl> ^^^ oops wrong channel jeez 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL82283724a966: Reword Monitor Settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL82283724a966
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9e7817158dbb: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9e7817158dbb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe2ec151f6781: Fix capilitization of LXQt Configuration Center] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe2ec151f6781
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING27cc88524cd7: Refresh calmares.desktop patch] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING27cc88524cd7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING64723453e18b: Bump standards-version and fix debhelper version] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING64723453e18b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL82f1728cd0d7: Minor reword of how to launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL82f1728cd0d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5362ee86e1ab: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5362ee86e1ab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL99a0307ed1e0: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL99a0307ed1e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3c7686a669cc: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3c7686a669cc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdffd43c959d9: rm uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdffd43c959d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3fe00b7623ca: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3fe00b7623ca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5630d900742b: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5630d900742b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL954c1eac156a: Fix captilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL954c1eac156a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL70804e0f75c4: Move version below Usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL70804e0f75c4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa749163e4f48: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa749163e4f48
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc8e3f71b2ac8: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc8e3f71b2ac8
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl what will happen with lxqt-globalkeys??
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 wxl what will happen with lxqt-globalkeys??], +1
<lubot> <Neyder> morning ya! eoan will not pass live-session test, it doesn't have ubiquity choose try/install language, does calamares has it?
<lubot> <Neyder> i'm doing qa
<lubot> <Neyder> also vlc never starts
<lubot> <kc2bez> Calamares has a language selection option.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am fairly certain that there is a bug already for the vlc issue.
<lubot> <kc2bez> If you have internet (and Calamares can determine that) Calamares should actually select your language automatically.
<lubot> <Neyder> @kc2bez i mean, the test tell you to let the installer show you a ubiquity option to choose at very first if you will try this live session (and choose a language for that) or start installer and choose a language (this is just what calamares does)
<lubot> <Neyder> So ubiquity change an reload(?) live-session accordingly language selection
<lubot> <kc2bez> The QA tests for Lubuntu are different.
<guiverc> vlc bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1842382
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1842382 in linux (Ubuntu Eoan) "/proc/self/maps paths missing on live session (was vlc won't start; eoan 19.10 & bionic 18.04 ubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu-mate dailies)" [High, Fix Committed]
<lubot> <Neyder> so what are those, i mean there is no ubiquity
<lubot> <Neyder> `Test-case Live Session Start … Boot up the image …     Lubuntu boot screen is displayed … When ubiquity starts select your language in the left column …     Language is selected, all labels are changed to translated versions … Press "Try Lubuntu" and wait for the Live session to start …     The default desktop is displayed`
<lubot> <kc2bez> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/404/builds/200540/testcases/1303/results
<lubot> <Neyder> Doing this QA http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/404/builds/200540/testcases/1303/results y should put it in progress
<lubot> <Neyder> 😉
<lubot> <kc2bez> it should indicate Calamares not ubiquity, yes.
<guiverc> @Neyder  I put a 'in progress' when I start testing; and update a few times during testing (if stuff to place in comments; such as details of machine etc)
<guiverc> kc2bez, I'll try and remember to correct the 'live' testcase; the others are awaiting review; so it can join them..
<lubot> <Neyder> guiverc, yup i think this is the most, but being strict, we need to change the testcase. … Calamares doens't seems to have such feature, to change live-session locale at this time.
<lubot> <kc2bez> thanks guiverc I knew you were working on them I wasn't sure if the live test was one of them or not.
<guiverc> https://code.launchpad.net/~guiverc/ubuntu-manual-tests/lubuntu-calamares is I think my testcases are, but it doesn't match my latest uploads https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56  (but I don't know what I'm doing so maybe I'm missing something..)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56
<lubot> <Neyder> vlc bug says it was fixed yesterday, so waiting for today image to test again 😃
<guiverc> @Neyder; no it was tested on disco (no updated lives to test there; my testing is on bug report; it's not been fixed for eoan yet :(  nor bionic (issue there too for newer (daily) ISOs)
<lubot> <Neyder> guiverc, oh didn't read it all 😞
<guiverc> it caught me out too initially :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2467
<guiverc> Thank you for your testing @Neyder !
<lubot> <Neyder> guiverc, it's a litle i do, Thanks for developing lubuntu to you all ❤️!!!
<lubot> * Neyder it's a funny thing i can't browse phab logged in while waiting aproval, but can browse if i'm no logged at all. >.<
<guiverc> I don't know enough about phab; and I'm no dev... but thanks.
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl or another admin (I am not one) will probably have to approve you on phab. It sounds like you get sandboxed while waiting approval.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Maybe we could ask Ubuntu to put "ubiquity/calamares" in the text
<lubot> <kc2bez> We are probably different enough to have our own test case.
<lubot> <Neyder> @HMollerCl it's not the case of add this as I mentioned before, it expects a feature of ubiquity that change locales , so it changes UI language after live-session is loaded, calamares lacks of that feature, and to _test in your desired language_ should be seleccted at boot time.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 wxl: D45 is going to make it into eoan right?
<lubot> <Neyder> `**Test-case Live Session Start** … Boot` up the image and select your language …     The system boots properly and loads the language selection menu … Press enter over the "Start Lubuntu" text …     The system should boot to the live desktop … Use and execute the default applications found for the desktop enviroment being run …     Al
<lubot> l applications should function without error
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [@tsimonq2 wxl: D45 is going to make it into eoan right?], Yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Yes], Noice. Thanks! Also, tho midsems are done, Dusshera isn't yet. So will be a bit busy but more available than before. Ping me if you need anything on globalkeys.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Noice. Thanks! Also, tho midsems are done, Dusshera isn't yet. So will be a bit …], Midterms ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We call them midsems.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto can you do a quick check on latest globalkeys from ci unstable? You found the duplicates first. I am still a bit busy for next 2 days or so. Won't be able to test on hardware probably.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, @tsimonq2 where are them ci notes you were about to tag me on phab?
<lubot> Abisai Soto was added by: Abisai Soto
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdaffe17d564f: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdaffe17d564f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6fa8f2c84a8e: Fix capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6fa8f2c84a8e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL25b124a668ae: Reword brightness summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL25b124a668ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL38099cda25b9: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL38099cda25b9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdc5f2f4fdb1f: Reword Appearance summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdc5f2f4fdb1f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALee6a18db3466: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALee6a18db3466
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL818cba62ab98: Move version bleow usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL818cba62ab98
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcdbccf2a9caa: Fix Capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcdbccf2a9caa
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [@aptghetto can you do a quick check on latest globalkeys from ci unstable? You f …], I have tested it
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> hey
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> hey
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> what can i test
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> sksk
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-06
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-ci/+packages … How do I get globalkeys from this?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wget?
<lubot> <kc2bez> `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-ci/unstable-ci`
<lubot> <kc2bez> Then `sudo apt install lxqt-globalkeys`
<lubot> <kc2bez> It should update from the ppa as the "higher" version.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was about to wget https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-ci/+files/lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.1+git201910050033~eoan-0ubuntu1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<lubot> <kc2bez> You can do that too.
<lubot> <kc2bez> then `sudo apt install /PATH/TO/DEB`
<guiverc> Just started a qa-full-disk-install; it has me this time in New York...  (not melbourne!)
<guiverc> (is there a bug report for the locale/location not showing?  I can't find one)
<lubot> <kc2bez> There is a bug report. let me dig it up.
<guiverc> Thanks Dan :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> bug 1845424
<guiverc> Much appreciated...   this is a HP; I usually install on dell...  also nvidia (normally ATI/amd) .... 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I installed one today in vm. It showed Kolkata correctly when connected to internet. And New york when offline.
<guiverc> an install today for me had a old-style grub screen; no pretty blue with bird :(
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wow what?
<guiverc> qa-install; replace partition on dell optiplex 780  (internet, no encryption) 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL931951bf18f7: Fix Capitlization Again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL931951bf18f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbaa87d0bc862: Fix Capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbaa87d0bc862
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9ff6b6ee4816: Reword Summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9ff6b6ee4816
<guiverc> I can't get my `grub` to show on other box I installed to (it was full disk), but I gotta go..
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8e7210c8d229: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8e7210c8d229
<jojo6> hi
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL43b650ae4477: Fix capitliaziation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL43b650ae4477
<kc2bez> wxl: @tsimonq2 The new calamares is in stable ci. It looks like the log files have reverted to /home/lubuntu/.cache/calamares/session.log  <- NOTE the lowercase c in Calamares
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL30525acaf892: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL30525acaf892
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL867afe6f24f1: Fix program name] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL867afe6f24f1
